# COLD BLOODED 65



## 6ix5iveIMP

65 SS RAG FULL FRAME OFF STARTED JUNE 2009 GOING SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ROBERTO G

another topic?


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ROBERTO G

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16263830


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 01:00 AM~16263832
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16263830
> *


thanks


----------



## ANTDOGG

WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED SIXTY FIVE


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 12 2010, 12:56 AM~16264101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :wow: you werent kiddin when you said you molded everythin :wow: looks bad ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 15 2010, 01:27 AM~16298209
> *damn :wow: you werent kiddin when you said you molded everythin :wow: looks bad ass
> *


theres alot more i havent posted all the pics yet trying 2 get everything 2gether u know how it gose u been around


----------



## DELGADO74

Looks like lots of time being spent on the belly,this car gona be a showstopper!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 14 2010, 10:02 AM~16288810
> *WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED SIXTY FIVE
> *


what up big ant


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 15 2010, 06:23 PM~16304582
> *Looks like lots of time being spent on the belly,this car gona be a showstopper!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


for real this build is major


----------



## ANTDOGG

had to edit this pic with the ports too small i will fix later jeff


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 15 2010, 08:51 PM~16306069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16304582
> *Looks like lots of time being spent on the belly,this car gona be a showstopper!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jrstribley

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

:wow: Get down Jeff. One bad ass 65 RAG getting reborn. That belly is tight. I know who ever get to do the paint art work is going to love the smooth belly. It's like a big canvas to work with. I can't wait to see the Aircraft Hydraulics in the trunk :0 . 4 Pescos with the fans in the back. Your going to kill em. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Jan 17 2010, 02:34 PM~16317414
> *:wow: Get down Jeff.  One bad ass 65 RAG getting reborn.  That belly is tight.  I know who ever get to do the paint art work is going to love the smooth belly.  It's like a big canvas to work with.  I can't wait to see the Aircraft Hydraulics in the trunk :0 .  4 Pescos with the fans in the back.  Your going to kill em. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot george it couldnt be done without the help from everybody


----------



## cherry 64

LOOKS REAL GOOD JEFF,YOULL BE A TOP DOG,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE,YOU GONNA KILL THE GAME  KEEP DIGGIN IN THOSE POCKETS CAUSE THATS WHAT IT TAKES :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 12 2010, 03:44 AM~16263713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


solid start!keep up the good work!lovn those 65!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 18 2010, 08:06 AM~16324827
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD JEFF,YOULL BE A TOP DOG,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE,YOU GONNA KILL THE GAME  KEEP DIGGIN IN THOSE POCKETS CAUSE THATS WHAT IT TAKES :biggrin:
> *


thanks trino ive been fuck n with these 65s since the 1990 and alot of my homies and people didnt like them i would love 2 see alot more out in shows all i can do is keep on push n as they say break bread


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 18 2010, 08:52 AM~16325063
> *solid start!keep up the good work!lovn those 65!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Looking good Jeff man I wish I had your money that's a major build


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4_@Jan 18 2010, 03:16 PM~16328537
> *Looking good Jeff  man I wish I had your money that's a major build
> *


I WISH I JUST HAD SOME OF YOURS JUST TRYING 2 PLAY CATCH UP WITH THE BIG BOYS IT COULDNT AND WOULDNT HAPPEN IF IT WASNT 4 EVERYBODY STEPP N UP THERE GAME AND HELPING ME OUT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

We got your back that's wrong u won't drop a hit on my page


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 18 2010, 12:39 PM~16326945
> *thanks trino ive been fuck n with these 65s since the 1990 and alot of my homies and people didnt like them i would love 2 see alot more out in shows all i can do is keep on push n as they say break bread
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS :wow:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 15 2010, 09:52 PM~16306086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: Jeff it is coming a long, keep doing what you do best; fixing cars up. How is it going ANTDOGG? Stay  from Vic. It's time to make ghost :sprint: .


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 18 2010, 11:32 PM~16335442
> *:wave: Jeff it is coming a long, keep doing what you do best; fixing cars up. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> How is it going ANTDOGG? Stay   from Vic. It's time to make ghost  :sprint: .
> *


thanks big vic it was kool kick n back with u and jr. 2nite


----------



## CPT BOY

looking good dogg, youre right on my toes


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 18 2010, 11:38 PM~16335499
> *looking good dogg, youre right on my toes
> *


U ARE A HITTER IN THE 65 RAG GAME KEEP IT MOVE N I WANT 2 SEE YOUR 65 RAG AT THE SHOWS


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 18 2010, 11:52 PM~16335629
> *U ARE A HITTER IN THE 65 RAG GAME KEEP IT MOVE N I WANT 2 SEE YOUR 65 RAG AT THE SHOWS
> *


thanks


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 18 2010, 11:37 PM~16335485
> *thanks big vic it was kool kick n back with u and jr. 2nite
> *


 :thumbsup: , it is always good to stop bye Trino's watering hole on the way home for a cold red & white :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

keep doing what your doing jeff looking good stay up  :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Pesco setup in the works........ :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Heres a small sample of some the engraving...... :0 :0


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

damm boy doing to much ttt :wow: engraving looking good pesco pumps


----------



## abelblack65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16342526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco setup in the works........ :cheesy:
> *


Awesome build! Excellent choice for hydros!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by abelblack65_@Jan 19 2010, 07:42 PM~16344659
> *Awesome build!  Excellent choice for hydros!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE IM DOING A 4 PUMP PESCO SET UP THE HOMIE GEORGE HOOKED ME UP AND THE HOMIE MIKE ISHIKI FROM L.A. IS DOING THE BUILD


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16342526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco setup in the works........ :cheesy:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ANTDOGG

65


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 19 2010, 04:03 PM~16342573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a small sample of some the engraving...... :0  :0
> *


now thats some bad engravin :wow: whos doin it :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

LOOKS GOOD uffin: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16348038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65
> *


WHAT UP ANTDOGG,WHEN U GONNA STOP BY FOR SOME COLD ONES,JEFF COLD BLOODED LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 20 2010, 12:25 AM~16348515
> *LOOKS GOOD uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks i know your hard on the grind doing your 65 rag


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 20 2010, 01:35 PM~16352464
> *looking good
> *


thanks homie i see u are getting down on your page


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

whens cold blooded going to hit the strreets homie mother fucka going to be tight :wow:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

:0 :thumbsup: YOU GET TRINOS APPROVAL,THEN I'AM DOWN TOO


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4_@Jan 20 2010, 01:46 PM~16352551
> *whens cold blooded going to hit the strreets homie mother fucka going to be tight :wow:
> *


ROBERT AT MORENOS IS DOING HIS PART GOT EVERYTHING PREPED 4 THE ENGRAVER THATS WERE MOST OF THE CAR IS AT 1 DAY AT A TIME


----------



## ANTDOGG

OLD SCHOOL STOCKTON


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:30 AM~16350974
> *WHAT UP ANTDOGG,WHEN U GONNA STOP BY FOR SOME COLD ONES,JEFF COLD BLOODED LOOKING GOOD
> *


LETS DO THIS PM ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## WOOD_LIFE

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by WOOD_LIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:43 PM~16356839
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE LIKE THE NAME OF YOUR CAR CLUB


----------



## jrcerda

nice biuld :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2010, 04:33 AM~16361282
> *nice biuld  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## jrcerda

i'm going to smooth everything on my other rag like your's that look's nice :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2010, 11:26 AM~16363603
> *i'm going to smooth everything on my other rag like your's that look's nice :biggrin:
> *


DO IT 2 IT HOMIE THE MORE THE BETTER


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE FRAME IS ALMOST READY :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE FENDERS AND COWL NEED MORE WORK :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

man you always getting down with the drop top fives! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 PM~16368725
> *man you always getting down with the drop top fives!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I WISH I COULD KEEP ALL THE CARS BUT HAVE 2 MAKE THE MONEY THIS 65SS RAG I SOLD BACK IN 1992 AND GOT IT BACK IN 2009 SO THIS 65 IS A KEEPER


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 21 2010, 06:35 PM~16368206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FRAME IS ALMOST READY  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD JEFF


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 21 2010, 10:40 PM~16371647
> *LOOKING GOOD JEFF
> *


THANKS TRINO BACK 2 FRESNO 2 THE CHROME SHOP AGAIN


----------



## kami-cozzi

rick james said it best... COOOOOOOOOLLLD BLOOODDDED!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GEORGE AND MIKE ISHIKI


----------



## Blocky77

Looks good 6ix 5ive. i have had my 65 rag oh i say about 1982 and have done it 3xs. Right now im redoing it again, going with air this time. have some pics of the buil







d coming but heres some back in 93/94


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Jan 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16381682
> *Looks good 6ix 5ive. i have had my 65 rag oh i say about 1982 and have done it 3xs. Right now im redoing it again, going with air this time. have some pics of the buil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d coming but heres some back in 93/94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD THEN WE HAVE 2 KEEP ON PUSH N THESE 65S OUT THE MORE THE BETTER


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt jeff :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MY LAST 65 RAG 2008


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOLD 2 MY HOMIE IN SAC916 2008


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16399256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD 2 MY HOMIE IN SAC916 2008
> *


very nice do you have any pics completed 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Shit was clean still think u shouldn't have sold it


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16399193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember this one it was a motivator for mine


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

under belly my old 65 imp rag


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

sold in sac 916 65 impala rag


----------



## ANTDOGG

TO THE TOP :uh:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 25 2010, 12:20 PM~16404874
> *TO THE TOP :uh:
> *


exactly :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP BIG ANTDOGG :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

BAD ASS 1965 SS RAG :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 26 2010, 05:57 PM~16420446
> *BAD ASS 1965 SS RAG :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE  I SEE U LIKE 65S 2


----------



## eastbay68

TTT


----------



## cherry 64

THANKS JEFF FOR DROPPING OF MY 58 PARTS TO MORENOS,GOOD LOOKING OUT I OWE U DINNER


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16380155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE AND MIKE ISHIKI
> *


Your killin em Jeff. Can't wait to see it finished. 4 Pescos with the fans, engraved and chromed. Your killen em Jeff. Should have named it Show No Mercy 65. :0 Keep it up Home Boy and don't let anyone rob you of your joy.


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 PM~16380155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE AND MIKE ISHIKI
> *



HAHAHAHA LMFAO I LOVE O.G.S FACIAL EXPRESSION. SILLY OL MAN. UR KILLIN ME GOERGE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## mi familia

:thumbsup:


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 25 2010, 01:18 AM~16401573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what up jeff


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16342526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesco setup in the works........ :cheesy:
> *


CAN YOU HOOK UP A BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 29 2010, 12:51 AM~16447560
> *CAN YOU HOOK UP A BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


i might have a extra set that i wont be using on the 63. :0 we'll talk if your interested


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: Jeff, back TTT.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 29 2010, 05:02 PM~16454441
> *:wave: Jeff, back TTT.
> *


WHATS UP BIG VIC


----------



## cherry 64

SUPP BIG J


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 31 2010, 10:18 AM~16467469
> *SUPP BIG J
> *


WHATS GOING ON TRINO AS 4 ME JUST WAITTING ON THE CHROMER AND ENGRAVER EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 31 2010, 09:47 PM~16473106
> *WHATS GOING ON TRINO AS 4 ME JUST WAITTING ON THE CHROMER AND ENGRAVER EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD
> *


WHEN YOU GOING BACK TO MORENOS,I HAVE MORE STUFF TO GO


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

whats up jeff what it do


----------



## ANTDOGG

COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## mi familia

JEFF HOW'S THE 65 COMING ALONG ?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483539
> *WHEN YOU GOING BACK TO MORENOS,I HAVE MORE STUFF TO GO
> *


I HOPE ON FRIDAY DROP OFF AND PICK UP :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 1 2010, 09:55 PM~16484047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT ANTDOGG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16489441
> *JEFF HOW'S THE 65 COMING ALONG ?
> *


ITS COME N ALONG GOOD STARTED IN JUNE 09 TRYING 2 GET ALL THE CHROME AND ENGRAVING DONE   KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HENRY PAINT JOBS ARE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

very nice build!

I was wondering what happened to that red rag :biggrin: 

motivation here, i'll be startin my 65 rag this winter, cant wait


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16505658
> *very nice build!
> 
> I was wondering what happened to that red rag :biggrin:
> 
> motivation here, i'll be startin my 65 rag this winter, cant wait
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE THE RED 65 IMPALA RAG GOT SOLD 2 MY HOMIE IN SAC916


----------



## cherry 64

SUPP JEFF,THANKS 4 THE PICS OF THE 58,TTT FOR THE 65 :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

whtaz up jeff get with me when u go to fresno ttt homie :wow:


----------



## shops laggard

:wave:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT IT DO JEFF MAN BRO U REALLY DOING TOOO MUCH YOU GONNA KILL EM ALL WHEN THIS BAD BOY IS DONE KEEP IT UP BOY ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what it do jeff rick james shit is tight :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia

Thank's Jeff for the pics of the shop & cars


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Feb 6 2010, 09:28 AM~16530850-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUPP JEFF,THANKS 4 THE PICS OF THE 58,TTT FOR THE 65 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16532756
> *whtaz up jeff get with me when u go to fresno ttt homie :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U KNOW I GOT U
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Feb 7 2010, 09:00 AM~16538613
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG VIC :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Feb 7 2010, 10:43 AM~16539183-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DO JEFF MAN BRO U REALLY DOING TOOO MUCH YOU GONNA KILL EM ALL WHEN THIS BAD BOY IS DONE KEEP IT UP BOY ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOHNNY TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16544839
> *what it do jeff rick james shit is tight :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mi familia_@Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM~16548073
> *Thank's Jeff for the pics of the shop & cars
> *


 ITS ALL GOOD HENRY U ARE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 12 2010, 01:56 AM~16264101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS JUST CRUZING PROJECT RIDES & I SEEN UR RIDE :wow: 
DAM JEFF THAT MOTA [email protected]#% IS LOOKING BADD ASS :thumbsup: :


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 8 2010, 09:25 PM~16554648
> *I WAS JUST CRUZING PROJECT RIDES & I SEEN UR RIDE  :wow:
> DAM JEFF THAT MOTA [email protected]#% IS LOOKING BADD ASS  :thumbsup:  :
> *


THANKS DOUGIE FRESH A.K.A HEAVY HITTER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NOT CHROMED YET JUST ENGRAVED :cheesy:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16554847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT CHROMED YET JUST ENGRAVED :cheesy:
> *


damn homie you gonna be killin em


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16555133
> *damn homie you gonna be killin em
> *


THANKS 65 HOMIE HOWS YOUR 65 RAG COME N ALONG


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

lets put u back to the motha fucken top where your supposed to be cars looking good homie keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 AM~16555329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn very nice!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## shops laggard

WHATS UP BIG VIC :wave:
[/quote]

:wave: Jeff, just waiting for Pheonix. TTT...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT IT DO JEFF...I GOTS TO GET WITH YOU PRETTY SOON GOT SOME GOOD NEWS TODAY HOMIE HIT ME UP DURING THE WEEK


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16554847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT CHROMED YET JUST ENGRAVED :cheesy:
> *


Thats some sick shit right there.


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16554847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT CHROMED YET JUST ENGRAVED :cheesy:
> *




damn bro this engraving looks sick as fuck. like no other, like the rest of this build...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> lets put u back to the motha fucken top where your supposed to be cars looking good homie keep it up :biggrin:


GOOD LOOKING OUT ALBERT  




> damn very nice!!!!!! :0 :0


THANKS HOMIE  




> WHATS UP BIG VIC :wave:


 :wave: Jeff, just waiting for Pheonix. TTT...
[/quote]
:wave: VIC U AND JR. ARE GOING :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Feb 9 2010, 10:40 PM~16568424-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DO JEFF...I GOTS TO GET WITH YOU PRETTY SOON GOT SOME GOOD NEWS TODAY HOMIE HIT ME UP DURING THE WEEK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL JOHNNY LETS GET STARTED ON THAT 64SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 10 2010, 08:56 PM~16577823
> *Thats some sick shit right there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kami-cozzi_@Feb 11 2010, 12:09 AM~16579972
> *damn bro this engraving looks sick as fuck. like no other, like the rest of this build...
> *


WHAT UP KOZZI :wow: 
GET BACK 2 WORK


----------



## parrandero

wuz up jeff! cant wait to see this bad MOFO done :biggrin: thanks for the hook ups the other night


----------



## $STRIBDOGG




----------



## prewar_gm_access

Jeff when you going down to LA? I got shot gun. Hopin your engraver can help me out on my compass bands :biggrin: I don't think he he has a problem engraving anything. Homie gets down.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by parrandero+Feb 11 2010, 08:53 PM~16588411-->
> 
> 
> 
> wuz up jeff! cant wait to see this bad MOFO done :biggrin: thanks for the hook ups the other night
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL HOMIE U AND YOUR BRO ARE KOOL U NEED ANYTHING GIVE ME A CALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 06:06 PM~16596583
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP STRIBDOGG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-prewar_gm_access_@Feb 13 2010, 01:08 AM~16599952
> *Jeff when you going down to LA?  I got shot gun.  Hopin your engraver can help me out on my compass bands :biggrin: I don't think he he has a problem engraving anything.  Homie gets down.
> *


SHOULD B GOING REAL SOON 2 PICK UP SOME MORE PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## eastbay68

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 08:06 PM~16605122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hi Jeff, looking very good Bro; keep it going. Stay cool from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16605122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some bad ass engravin bro :wow: whos doin it :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16605122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Engraving coming out dope homeboy ttt keep it moving


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Feb 14 2010, 02:27 AM~16607499-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 14 2010, 10:39 AM~16608951
> *Hi Jeff, looking very good Bro; keep it going. Stay cool from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16622533
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE I KNOW U ARE WORKING HARD
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Feb 15 2010, 09:11 PM~16623137
> *Engraving coming out dope homeboy ttt keep it moving
> *


THANKS ALBERT IM VERY HAPPY WITH IT :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 PM~16605155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup:


----------



## kaddyman

nice homie its goin to be a badass ride..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

ENGRAVING LOOKS SICK AS FUCK HOMIE UR MAN GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Feb 15 2010, 11:58 PM~16625684-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 12:09 AM~16625794
> *nice homie its goin to be a badass ride..... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3GENERATIONS64_@Feb 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16635371
> *ENGRAVING LOOKS SICK AS FUCK HOMIE  UR MAN GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG JOHNNY I CANT WAIT UNTIL ALL THE ENGRAVEN IS DONE :cheesy:


----------



## HRTBT65

LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFRY, BUT THEY AINT SEEN NUTHN YET. WHEN WE GOING BACK TO L.A., SO WE CAN START PUTN THIS THING TOGETHER????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Feb 17 2010, 12:12 AM~16637217
> *LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFRY, BUT THEY AINT SEEN NUTHN YET. WHEN WE GOING BACK TO L.A., SO WE CAN START PUTN THIS THING TOGETHER?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WENT 2 FRESNO 2 DAY PICKED UP SOME PARTS AND SHOULD B GOING 2 L.A. NEXT WEEK 2 PICK UP SOME MORE :cheesy:


----------



## shops laggard

:uh: :wow:  :rimshot:


----------



## jake.blancas




----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 PM~16605155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good wish i had the extra cash


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16646982-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :wow:    :rimshot:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:55 PM~16646998
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:24 PM~16647466
> *looks good wish i had the extra cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay68_@Feb 17 2010, 11:51 PM~16648436
> *
> *


WHATS GOING ON JOE


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

DAMMMM JEFF U DOING 2MUCH hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16668117
> *DAMMMM JEFF U DOING 2MUCH  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS MY BOY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Feb 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16668117-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMM JEFF U DOING 2MUCH  hno:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DAVE HOWS THE 76
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Feb 20 2010, 09:29 AM~16669643
> *THATS MY BOY
> *


WHATS UP TRINO THE 58 IS LOOKING GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63

YOUR 65 COMING OUT BADASS JEFF


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT UP BOY WHATS UP WITH YOUR BOY WITH THE TRAILER


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## RUBYRED84

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TAKING IDEAS N


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Feb 18 2010, 01:47 PM~16652575-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:12 PM~16682159
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICEE*63_@Feb 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16684202
> *YOUR 65 COMING OUT BADASS JEFF
> *


THANKS RICHIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Feb 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16684260-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP BOY  WHATS UP WITH YOUR BOY WITH THE TRAILER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOING ON JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:45 PM~16685217
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 11:39 AM~16688511
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TOMMY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 22 2010, 02:12 PM~16689654
> *TAKING IDEAS N
> *


WHATS GOING ON THERE YOUNG DAVE :wow:


----------



## mi familia

Thanks for the catalogs Jeff


----------



## cherry 64

SUPP JEFF BRING ME THE STUFF YOU WANT ME TO FABRICATE FOR THAT 5 WHEN YOU P-UP MY INTERIOR BRING YOUR TRUCK PLEASE ,


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

What's up homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by mi familia+Feb 24 2010, 08:49 AM~16710129-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the catalogs Jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME HENRY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 24 2010, 09:02 PM~16716918
> *SUPP JEFF BRING ME THE STUFF YOU WANT ME TO FABRICATE FOR THAT 5 WHEN YOU P-UP MY INTERIOR BRING YOUR TRUCK PLEASE ,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT U COVERED TRINO
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Feb 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16718170
> *What's up homie
> *


WHAT UP ALBERT :cheesy:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Doing to much big jeff TTT


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 11 2010, 07:31 PM~16587450
> *KOOL JOHNNY LETS GET STARTED ON THAT 64SS
> THANKS MIKE
> WHAT UP KOZZI  :wow:
> GET BACK 2 WORK
> *



ya no shit, gotta get back in that do or die mode, woods been slippin


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## cherry 64

JEFF I LL HAVE YOUR PARTS DONE TOMORROW,ALL OF THEM HIT ME UP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Feb 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16729669-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doing to much big jeff TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRYING ALBERT IN DUE TIME :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 02:41 AM~16731072
> *ya no shit, gotta get back in that do or die mode, woods been slippin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:  SLAP YOURSELF U CAN DO IT MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 03:32 AM~16731239
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Feb 28 2010, 12:14 AM~16747452
> *JEFF I LL HAVE YOUR PARTS DONE TOMORROW,ALL OF THEM HIT ME UP
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT TRINO I HAVE SOME MORE PARTS 4 U 2 KEEP U BUSY   I WILL BRING TEM OVER


----------



## odogg's orange 64

thanxs jeff for the help


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS RICK EMPIRE CUSTOMS GOT THE JOB DONE


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16777118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS RICK EMPIRE CUSTOMS GOT THE JOB DONE
> *


TRAILN ARMS LOOKING GOOD JEFF KEEP PUSHIN,CANT WAIT TO PARK CHERRY NEXT TO COLD BLOODED


----------



## ANTDOGG

sick     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

LOOKIN GOOD BRO TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64+Feb 28 2010, 07:17 PM~16753280-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanxs jeff for the help
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME OSCAR THE 64 RAG IS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 2 2010, 09:21 PM~16778172
> *TRAILN ARMS LOOKING GOOD JEFF KEEP PUSHIN,CANT WAIT TO PARK CHERRY NEXT TO COLD BLOODED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 10:19 PM~16779110
> *sick         :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UPPERS BIG ANTDOGG :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3GENERATIONS64_@Mar 2 2010, 10:33 PM~16779298
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WHATS GOING ON THERE IN TRACY CA, :nicoderm:


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley

:0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP JEFF HOW THE COLD BLOODED COMIN ALONG :drama:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

lookin good jeff doing big things fr the 209 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by redrum702+Mar 2 2010, 11:10 PM~16779713-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 12:01 AM~16780255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 3 2010, 04:08 PM~16786473
> *WHATS UP JEFF HOW THE COLD BLOODED COMIN ALONG :drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL JUST WAITTING ON PARTS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Mar 3 2010, 07:21 PM~16788364
> *lookin good jeff doing big things fr the 209 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I HOPE ONE DAY AT A TIME


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:nicoderm:


----------



## parrandero

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Feb 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16684260
> *WHAT UP BOY  WHATS UP WITH YOUR BOY WITH THE TRAILER
> *


What up homie? This be the one with the trailer. Get with Jeff he knows where it is. If your friends with Jeff your good peeps in my books. Later


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16777118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS RICK EMPIRE CUSTOMS GOT THE JOB DONE
> *


Thats what Mike Ishiki was talking about. Now off to the engraver :biggrin: Moe Money Jeff


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Is Cold Blooded your name or your cars name,because you are killin the 65
game


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:24 PM~16824055
> *Is Cold Blooded your name or your cars name,because you are killin the 65
> game
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Mar 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16801090-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 5 2010, 09:30 PM~16809916
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-parrandero_@Mar 5 2010, 09:31 PM~16809929
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  

WHATS UP HOMIES THE WEATHER IS GETTING BETTER :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access+Mar 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16818029-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up homie?  This be the one with the trailer.  Get with Jeff he knows where it is.  If your friends with Jeff your good peeps in my books.  Later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT GEORGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:04 AM~16818049
> *Thats what Mike Ishiki was talking about.  Now off to the engraver :biggrin: Moe Money Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT 2 KEEP MOVE N U AND MIKE HAVE BEEN A BIG HELP THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:24 PM~16824055
> *Is Cold Blooded your name or your cars name,because you are killin the 65
> game
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRY N 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIE I WANNA DO IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:39 PM~16824240
> *:nono:
> *


WHATS UP 65 CANT WAIT 2 SEE YOUR 65 RAG :cheesy:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what up jeff long time no here :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard

Back TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 PM~16605155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 BEAUTIFUL WORK!! CANT WAIT TO SEE COLD BLOODED COMPLETE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG

JEFFREID WHAT IT DO BOY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Umm humm


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Mar 9 2010, 09:10 PM~16844976-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up jeff long time no here :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16867065
> *Back TTT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay68_@Mar 12 2010, 02:29 AM~16868074
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 12 2010, 11:22 AM~16870607-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL WORK!! CANT WAIT TO SEE COLD BLOODED COMPLETE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:41 PM~16875066
> *JEFFREID WHAT IT DO BOY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRY N 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Mar 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16880073
> *Umm humm
> *


WHAT UP DAVE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT RID OF ALOT OF EXTRA PARTS ALREADY NEED 2 MAKE ROOM IN MY STORAGE


----------



## odogg's orange 64

guess you aint coming huh


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 14 2010, 06:19 PM~16889271
> *guess you aint coming huh
> *


U AT HOME NOW I B THERE


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

dam homie looks like a swat meet :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

back ttt :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Thanks jeff good lookin out I needed those gonna get a new look now with those


----------



## parrandero

:nicoderm:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

where were you this weekend :dunno: oak park was all there :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Mar 15 2010, 07:16 AM~16894007-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam homie looks like a swat meet  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW AND I GOT RID OF ALOT OF PARTS ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 17 2010, 10:13 PM~16923468
> *Thanks jeff good lookin out I needed those gonna get a new look now with those
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD THE HOMIE OSCAR GAVE THEM 2 ME 4 $200.00 ANYTIME U NEED HELP I GOT U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 01:48 PM~16953510
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS THE 62 COME N ALONG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-odogg's orange 64_@Mar 21 2010, 01:48 PM~16953513
> *where were you this weekend  :dunno: oak park was all there :cheesy:
> *


WENT 2 THE BAY TOOK THE DAY OFF FROM CAR STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT 2 TAKE THE DISC BRAKES 2 GET READY 4 ENGRAVE N AND CHROME THE PARTS THAT ARE ALREADY ENGRAVED :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2010, 04:34 PM~16964838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT 2 TAKE THE DISC BRAKES 2 GET READY 4 ENGRAVE N AND CHROME THE PARTS THAT ARE ALREADY ENGRAVED :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good jeff keep it moving homie


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2010, 04:34 PM~16964838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT 2 TAKE THE DISC BRAKES 2 GET READY 4 ENGRAVE N AND CHROME THE PARTS THAT ARE ALREADY ENGRAVED :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2010, 05:34 PM~16964838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT 2 TAKE THE DISC BRAKES 2 GET READY 4 ENGRAVE N AND CHROME THE PARTS THAT ARE ALREADY ENGRAVED :biggrin:
> *



DAM JEFF IS UR JOB HIRING I WANT 2 DO WHAT UR DOING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

thats what im saying :wow:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4_@Mar 23 2010, 08:20 PM~16979990
> *thats what im saying :wow:
> *


he's always hiring, you just got to make him money


----------



## cutlass_rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Mar 22 2010, 08:48 PM~16968092-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good jeff keep it moving homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRYING HOMIE ALOT OF FOOT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16969268
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 23 2010, 03:04 PM~16975768
> *DAM JEFF IS UR JOB HIRING I WANT 2 DO WHAT UR DOING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WAS GONNA ASK U THE SAME THING DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by odogg's orange [email protected] 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16980044
> *he's always hiring, you just got to make him money
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALITTLE HERE A LITTLE THERE POCKET CHANGE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutlass_rider_@Mar 23 2010, 11:49 PM~16982803
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL HOMIE


----------



## odogg's orange 64

wut up maynne


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

USE N ANOTHER 65 VERT FRAME 2 PUT MY BODY ON 2 MOCK UP THE 65 2 FINISH OFF THE BODY WORK AND 2 LINE IT UP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Mar 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16991712
> *wut up maynne
> *


WHATS UP OSCAR JUST TRY N 2 GET STUFF DONE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 25 2010, 11:57 AM~16997491
> *
> 
> USE N ANOTHER 65 VERT FRAME 2 PUT MY BODY ON 2 MOCK UP THE 65 2 FINISH OFF THE BODY WORK AND 2 LINE IT UP
> *



CAN I GET ONE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 14 2010, 06:11 PM~16889219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT RID OF ALOT OF EXTRA PARTS ALREADY NEED 2 MAKE ROOM IN MY STORAGE
> *


hit me up when you got time i need sum parts


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Mar 25 2010, 03:06 PM~16999840-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I GET ONE 2 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME DAVE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jrstribley_@Mar 25 2010, 05:40 PM~17001342
> *hit me up when you got time i need sum parts
> *


WHEN EVER U ARE READY JOHN


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

whatz up jeff i hit u up today let me know about those tires


----------



## puertorican65

seen this in the back of the garage is it cool for a stack lol









your rides coming out tight homie cant wait to see it


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt


----------



## eastbay68

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrstribley




----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good jeff :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Mar 28 2010, 05:48 PM~17026366-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seen this in the back of the garage is it cool for a stack lol
> THAT WOULD B NICE 65  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your rides coming out tight homie cant wait to see i
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 11:00 PM~17062805
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:46 PM~17069945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOODLOOKING OUT JOHN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Apr 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17071566
> *looking good jeff :wow:
> *


THANKS ALBERT DID U LIKE YOUR 1 PIECE BUMPERS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17103148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatz up jeff i like it homie :wow: ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

What up jeff u ready 4 thursday morning gonna need help


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 2 2010, 11:36 AM~17076664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Apr 5 2010, 07:36 PM~17105956-->
> 
> 
> 
> whatz up jeff i like it homie :wow: ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL THANKS ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 6 2010, 10:27 PM~17119294
> *What up jeff u ready 4 thursday morning gonna need help
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U KNOW IM READY ARE U READY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17132841
> *ttt
> *


WHAT UP MIKE GET BUSY ON THAT 67SS RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 209-BLACK6T4




----------



## 73loukat

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 04:32 PM~17103148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd bust a nut if I walked into a car lot like that!  :wow: :uh: :biggrin:Wassup Jeff :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS TRINO,DAVE,HENRY,BENNY,JOHNNY 4 ALL THE HELP 2DAY :cheesy:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 11 2010, 09:50 PM~17165310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRINO,DAVE,HENRY,BENNY,JOHNNY 4 ALL THE HELP 2DAY :cheesy:
> *


IT WAS NOTHING BRO U ALREADY KNOW ITS NOTHING IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT A HOMIE FOR THE CAUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THANKS TRINO,DAVE,HENRY,BENNY,JOHNNY 4 ALL THE HELP 2DAY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> NO PROBLEM JEFF ANYTIME!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

keep it moving homie looking good ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Thanks jeff 4 the help guess u not so cold blooded after j/k


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Apr 12 2010, 09:38 AM~17167797-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS NOTHING BRO U ALREADY KNOW ITS NOTHING IM ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT A HOMIE FOR THE CAUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 08:52 PM~17185341
> *keep it moving homie looking good ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRY N HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Apr 15 2010, 01:13 AM~17199076
> *Thanks jeff 4 the help guess u not so cold blooded after j/k
> *


THATS HOW U GET THINGS DONE WHEN HOMIES COME 2GETHER


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

UMM HUMM :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

whatz up with those stocks


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17165295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Apr 15 2010, 01:11 PM~17202819-->
> 
> 
> 
> UMM HUMM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 09:20 PM~17207904
> *whatz up with those stocks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT U COME GET THEM
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Apr 18 2010, 08:15 AM~17226811
> *
> *


WHATS UP TOMMY I SEE U ARE PUTT N IN OVER TIME


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 09:38 AM~17227301
> *WHATS UP TOMMY I SEE U ARE PUTT N IN OVER TIME
> *


I TOOK A PAGE FROM YOUR BOOK. MAKING IT HAPPEN.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

thanks for the help today jeff and for those stocks homie


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

RIGHT ON JEFF GOOD LOOKING OUT GONNA GET U A MINI MEAL 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Apr 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17261787
> *RIGHT ON JEFF GOOD LOOKING OUT GONNA GET U A MINI MEAL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Apr 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17261787-->
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT ON JEFF GOOD LOOKING OUT GONNA GET U A MINI MEAL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TEXAS ROAD HOUSE DONT HAVE A MINI MEAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Apr 21 2010, 04:12 PM~17262026
> *:roflmao:  :cheesy:  :rimshot:
> *


 YOUR BROTHER HAS GONE CRAZY IM GLAD HE DONT DRINK NO MORE


----------



## Benny G

Looking good Jeff :thumbsup: Looks like a lot of work going into COLD BLOODED. Keep it going bro.


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17264728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

1965 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 09:04 PM~17264641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM JEFF CAN I GET U 2 COME OVER ON FREE FRIDAYS? :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 PM~17264728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM JEFF HE AINT PLAYING AROUND THAT IS CLEAN!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 PM~17264844
> *TEXAS ROAD HOUSE DONT HAVE A MINI MEAL  :biggrin:
> YOUR BROTHER HAS GONE CRAZY IM GLAD HE DONT DRINK NO MORE
> *



YEA THEY DO PEANUTS AN WATER!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17264728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM JEFF U AINT PLAYN LOOKS GOOD BRO U EVEN LAYED THEM PARTS ON A 65 BLANKET


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Benny G+Apr 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17265258-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Jeff :thumbsup: Looks like a lot of work going into COLD BLOODED. Keep it going bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BENNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17266493
> *:0  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TOMMY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 01:17 PM~17271979
> *1965 TTT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP 65 YOUR 65 RAG IS MOVE N RITE ALONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17273195
> *DAM JEFF HE AINT PLAYING AROUND THAT IS CLEAN!!!! :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRY N 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17276679
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOING ON ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Apr 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17277003
> *DAM JEFF U AINT PLAYN LOOKS GOOD BRO U EVEN LAYED THEM PARTS ON A 65 BLANKET
> *


THANKS COOK GOOD EYE


----------



## cook1970

DAM JEFF WENT THREW YOUR TOPIC CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINSH PROJECT COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP ADRIAN


----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 07:10 PM~17264728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good jeff!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Apr 22 2010, 10:22 PM~17277141-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM JEFF WENT THREW YOUR TOPIC CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINSH PROJECT COLD BLOODED 65
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS COOK U ARE A KOOL HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-parrandero_@Apr 22 2010, 10:23 PM~17277163
> *:0 looking good jeff!
> *


THANKS ADRIAN YOUR 62 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## Benny G

Thanks Henry, Trino, george, and you Jeff for the help yesterday. Remember next time I live on the other side of the freeway from you, not in Tracy :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cherry 64

LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF,KEEP PUSHING BROTHA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Benny G+Apr 23 2010, 09:51 AM~17280151-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Henry, Trino, george, and you Jeff for the help yesterday. Remember next time I live on the other side of the freeway from you, not in Tracy :banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME BENNY THE 58 IS COME N OUT REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Apr 23 2010, 12:27 PM~17281471
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF,KEEP PUSHING BROTHA
> *


WHATS UP TRINO


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17264728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOOOOOOW YOU GONNA BE KILLIN EM WHEN YOUR 5 IS DONE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2010, 09:42 PM~17300206
> *
> *


COMING ALONG GOOD JEFF


----------



## 73loukat

Wassup Jeff,step by step,you aint fucking around :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Man henry auto body an paint an playing around


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Almost


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Apr 25 2010, 09:50 AM~17295046-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOW YOU GONNA BE KILLIN EM WHEN YOUR 5 IS DONE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 1 DAY AT A TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17307780
> *COMING ALONG GOOD JEFF
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17312557
> *Wassup Jeff,step by step,you aint fucking around  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRY N 2 GET IT DONE BIG LOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17313687
> *Man henry auto body an paint an playing around
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HENRY IS GETTING THE JOB DONE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Apr 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17313719
> *Almost
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2010, 08:07 PM~17325028
> *
> *


 :0 dam! jeff its gana be done in no time at this pace :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17337440
> *
> *


LOWRIDER NASCAR RIGHT THERE BROS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17337440
> *
> *




MMMMMAAAAAANNNNNNN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## THUGGNASTY

Nice,what color you going with???the same as that frame???


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## B Town Fernie

nice build


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## parrandero

what up jeff :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Apr 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17346843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice,what color you going with???the same as that frame???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO THAT FRAME IS 4 ANOTHER 65 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 08:43 PM~17346911
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOING ON ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by B Town [email protected] 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17347046
> *nice build
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2010, 09:29 PM~17347549
> *
> *


WHATS UP MIKE I HOPE U BEEN WORKING ON THAT 67SS RAG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Apr 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17347790
> *what up jeff :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE 62 COME N ALONG LOOKS LIKE U ARE MOVE N GROOVE N


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

What's up jeff henry gonna b working on ur car thursday?


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16263499
> *65 SS RAG FULL FRAME OFF STARTED JUNE 2009 GOING SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


didnt know u had a build up thread looking good jeff


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

keep it moving homie looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+May 3 2010, 10:27 PM~17382671-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up jeff henry gonna b working on ur car thursday?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SHOULD B GOING 2 FRESNO AND L.A. 2 GET SOME OF MY PARTS I HOPE ON THURSDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:01 PM~17394362
> *didnt know u had a build up thread looking good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOE I HEARD U DONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME IN A DAY 4 U 2 GET YOUR WORK DONE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@May 4 2010, 10:37 PM~17394907
> *keep it moving homie looking good
> *


THANKS ALBERT


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 4 2010, 10:41 PM~17394976
> *I SHOULD B GOING 2 FRESNO AND L.A. 2 GET SOME OF MY PARTS I HOPE ON THURSDAY
> THANKS JOE I HEARD U DONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME IN A DAY 4 U 2 GET YOUR WORK DONE
> THANKS ALBERT
> *


SUPP JEFF,LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PUSHING,GET IT DONE I CANT WAIT TO :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

damn this 65 is gonna be one of the baddest out there! keep up the good work bRO


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 7 2010, 07:16 PM~17423697
> *
> *


ENGRAVING LOOKING GOOD,GOOD JOB JAIME,LETS PUT IT TOGETHER JEFFRIE :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+May 7 2010, 03:00 PM~17421562-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUPP JEFF,LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PUSHING,GET IT DONE I CANT WAIT TO  :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRYING IT ISNT EASY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO4LIFE [email protected] 7 2010, 07:46 PM~17423911
> *damn this 65 is gonna be one of the baddest out there! keep up the good work bRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@May 7 2010, 07:56 PM~17423982
> *ENGRAVING LOOKING GOOD,GOOD JOB JAIME,LETS PUT IT TOGETHER JEFFRIE :biggrin:
> *


JAIME IS DOING HIS JOB HES GOT ALOT DONE IN A SHORT TIME AND ALOT MORE 2 GO  :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> IM TRYING IT ISNT EASY :biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> 
> 
> you are definetely doin it right


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17423697
> *
> *




Dam it jeff where's the rest of the engraving at? there was way more than that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 7 2010, 08:46 PM~17423911
> *damn this 65 is gonna be one of the baddest out there! keep up the good work bRO
> *



Yup everyone gonna have 2 catch up 2 this mann when he's done with this 65!!!!


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> IM TRYING IT ISNT EASY :biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> you are definetely doin it right
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE 65 IS MY YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam it jeff where's the rest of the engraving at? there was way more than that!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOME PUT AWAY AND SOME AT THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP COOK
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay68

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 7 2010, 07:16 PM~17423697
> *
> *


looking good jeff


----------



## globalwarming

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ANTDOGG

''PUTIN 65'S ON THE MAP ''


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 8 2010, 09:38 AM~17427639
> *THANKS HOMIE 65 IS MY YEAR
> SOME PUT AWAY AND SOME AT THE CHROME SHOP
> WHATS UP COOK
> *


WHATS UP ,U GOING THIS WEEKEND TO THE PICNIC


----------



## jrstribley




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+May 10 2010, 01:54 AM~17440637-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 08:07 PM~17448549
> *looking good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:31 PM~17457724
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP OSCAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:51 PM~17461440
> *''PUTIN  65'S ON THE MAP ''
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOING ON ANTDOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17461812
> *WHATS UP ,U GOING THIS WEEKEND TO THE PICNIC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM GONNA TRY I KNOW THERE WILL B ALOT OF EYE CANDY :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jrstribley_@May 11 2010, 10:23 PM~17461822
> *
> *


WHATS UP JOHN HOWS THE 65SS


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT I DO MY :ninja: SHIT IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO ILL HOLLA AT YOU LATER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

whats up jeff when r we gonna make another road trip???? :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+May 13 2010, 08:58 AM~17476611-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT I DO MY  :ninja: SHIT IS LOOKIN GOOD BRO ILL HOLLA AT YOU LATER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO4LIFE [email protected] 16 2010, 08:17 AM~17504735
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@May 18 2010, 01:40 PM~17529487
> *whats up jeff when r we gonna make another road trip???? :biggrin:
> *


VERY SOON IT WILL B ON A FRIDAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PUTTING IT 2GETHER 4 LAST PRIMER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 19 2010, 09:05 AM~17539338
> *
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G

Thanks Jeff, Trino, and Henry for the help yesterday with my back glass


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 19 2010, 09:05 AM~17539338
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 20 2010, 11:02 PM~17558101
> *
> *



Mann what the fuck! 2 clean 4 me u bring'n it jeff!!!!


----------



## cook1970

GET TO WORK BOOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+May 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17546308-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17558935
> *Mann what the fuck! 2 clean 4 me u bring'n it jeff!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRY N DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 11:19 PM~17558972
> *GET TO WORK BOOGIE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP COOK
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puertorican65_@May 21 2010, 06:28 AM~17560332
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP 65


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 21 2010, 11:18 AM~17562133
> *
> *



Mannnn



Thanks 4 the help yesterday jeff


----------



## montemanls

seen your parts  tooooooooooooooo muchoooooooooooooooooooooo  looking good jeff


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good jeff engraving is looking sick as fuck


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+May 22 2010, 11:54 AM~17570946-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mannnn
> Thanks 4 the help yesterday jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 03:55 PM~17572069
> *seen your parts   tooooooooooooooo muchoooooooooooooooooooooo  looking good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA IM VERY HAPPY WITH THE ENGRAVER THANKS JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 06:02 PM~17572640
> *looking good jeff engraving is looking sick as fuck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT I SEE U ARE MOVEN RIGHT ALONG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay68_@May 23 2010, 01:18 AM~17575372
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOE


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

MAN Y IS IT THAT EVERYMOTHERFUCKIN TIME I COME IN HERE U JUST KEEP DOIN MORE AND MORE...MAN U REALLY AINT NOTHIN NICE U IS GONNA PUT A HURTIN ON THESE FOOLS....KEEP IT UP BROTHA


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@May 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17581988
> *MAN Y IS IT THAT EVERYMOTHERFUCKIN TIME I COME IN HERE U JUST KEEP DOIN MORE AND MORE...MAN U REALLY AINT NOTHIN NICE U IS GONNA PUT A HURTIN ON THESE FOOLS....KEEP IT UP BROTHA
> *


YEAH JOHNNY HES DOING TOOOOOOOO MUCH,GOOD BUILD JEFF


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 19 2010, 10:01 AM~17539311
> *
> PUTTING IT 2GETHER 4 LAST PRIMER
> *



:wow: :wow: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RUBYRED84

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 21 2010, 10:18 AM~17562133
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: YOU TOO MUCH JEFF!! KILLN THE 65s


----------



## parrandero

:nicoderm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## baghdady

This 65 is out of control :run: 








TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+May 25 2010, 02:43 PM~17600653-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH JOHNNY HES DOING TOOOOOOOO MUCH,GOOD BUILD JEFF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO U ARE A BIG HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 25 2010, 04:17 PM~17601481
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:00 PM~17604015
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT I SEE THE 64SS IS MOVE N RIGHT ALONG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 25 2010, 08:20 PM~17604311
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: YOU TOO MUCH JEFF!! KILLN THE 65s
> *


THANKS TOMMY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by parrandero+May 25 2010, 09:10 PM~17605116-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWS IT GOING ADRIAN 62 IS LOOKING NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO4LIFE [email protected] 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17605371
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baghdady_@May 26 2010, 01:49 AM~17607566
> *This 65 is out of control  :run:
> TTT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DANNY YOUR 63 RAG IS CLEAN


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@May 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17581988
> *MAN Y IS IT THAT EVERYMOTHERFUCKIN TIME I COME IN HERE U JUST KEEP DOIN MORE AND MORE...MAN U REALLY AINT NOTHIN NICE U IS GONNA PUT A HURTIN ON THESE FOOLS....KEEP IT UP BROTHA
> *


x2bad ass shit


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 14 2010, 12:36 PM~17490724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




dios mio!!!! vida is one bangin bitch. i come on here to see the progress and now im starin at ass n titties.

looks like ur puttin trino to work lol, thats cool hes right there lendin a hand.

and u need to bring them trunk hinges by the shop so i can see how they got cut up.

COOOOOOLLLD BLOOOODED!!! :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

OLD PICS WHEN KOZZI STARTED ON THE METAL WORK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING READY 2 BLOCK THE FRAME AND PRIMER IT AGAIN


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD+May 27 2010, 07:48 AM~17620372-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2bad ass shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17622855
> *dios mio!!!! vida is one bangin bitch. i come on here to see the progress and now im starin at ass n titties.
> 
> looks like ur puttin trino to work lol, thats cool hes right there lendin a hand.
> 
> and u need to bring them trunk hinges by the shop so i can see how they got cut up.
> 
> COOOOOOLLLD BLOOOODED!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA TRINO IS ALWAYS DOWN 2 HELP THE TRUNK HIGES CAME OUT :wow: :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO4LIFE 719_@May 31 2010, 05:46 PM~17656815
> *
> *


HOWS THE 65 RAG COME N


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## newstyle_64

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: LIKE WHAT I SEE WE GONNA HAVE TO TAKEM OUT FOR A CRUISE WHEN WE DONE WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

What up Cold Blooded,sliding by to show your page sum love.I'll get that driveline back 2 u as soon as I get mine back and installed.Later!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

So what's the plain????

Can't wait 4 the road trip with cisol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17670512-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOUGIE FRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:16 PM~17671466
> *uffin: LIKE WHAT I SEE WE GONNA HAVE TO TAKEM OUT FOR A CRUISE WHEN WE DONE WITH THEM :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IN DUE TIME 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 10:07 PM~17681195
> *What up Cold Blooded,sliding by to show your page sum love.I'll get that driveline back 2 u as soon as I get mine back and installed.Later!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO HURRY WHEN EVER U ARE DONE LOUKAT ITS ALL GOOD
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jun 2 2010, 11:28 PM~17682107
> *So what's the plain????
> 
> Can't wait 4 the road trip with cisol
> *


ON THE ROAD AGAIN EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 27 2010, 11:01 PM~17629340
> *
> GETTING READY 2 BLOCK THE FRAME AND PRIMER IT AGAIN
> *


doing to much homie :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP HOMIE ANY LUCK ON WHAT WE TALK ABOUT AT THE SHOW U KNOW THE - - - - IN PINK :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Jun 7 2010, 07:30 PM~17721616-->
> 
> 
> 
> doing to much homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRY N ALBERT U WILL B DONE BEFORE ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:07 PM~17724212
> *WHAT UP HOMIE ANY LUCK ON WHAT WE TALK ABOUT AT THE SHOW U KNOW THE - - - - IN PINK :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IN THE WORKS COOK
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC HD_@Jun 10 2010, 09:03 PM~17754631
> *LOOKS GOOD    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## azmobn06

very nice


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17755271
> *
> *



I knw somone who's gettin there frame like that?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 10 2010, 11:13 PM~17755455
> *
> *



Johnny's next


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17755455
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD BRO


----------



## montemanls

what up jeff  i will in your back yard 2nite and tomarrow stop by and bullshit 65 comming out tooooooooooooooooooooooooo clean :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17756285-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 11 2010, 12:05 AM~17756524
> *I knw somone who's gettin there frame like that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW 2 PEOPLE U AND JOHNNY KEEP PUSH N YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:11 PM~17764990
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS COOK I HAVE 2 KEEP MY SHOES ON
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Jun 12 2010, 04:24 PM~17769365
> *what up jeff   i will in your back yard 2nite and tomarrow stop by and bullshit 65 comming out tooooooooooooooooooooooooo clean :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW U ARE COME N DOWN 2 DO UR MAGIC ON TRINOS 58


----------



## 1sickbagged62

That's gonna be a clean a$$$$ 65 jeff


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 10 2010, 10:13 PM~17755455
> *
> *


you doing too much jeff  

gonna be a sick ass car


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 1sickbagged62+Jun 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17778576-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be a clean a$$$$ 65 jeff
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG FRANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:05 PM~17787429
> *you doing too much jeff
> 
> gonna be a sick ass car
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHAWN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Jun 14 2010, 08:36 PM~17787805
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> looking good
> *


THANKS ALBERT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 12:14 PM~17793862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET
> *


 :0 keep up the good work  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 AM~17793133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



alot of work going inn i know itl look sick :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jun 15 2010, 11:01 AM~17793133-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 12:14 PM~17793862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET
> *


could have fooled me that thing looks ready for paint


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 24 2010, 09:05 PM~16399167-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LAST 65 RAG 2008
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16399193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16399256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD 2 MY HOMIE IN SAC916 2008
> *


sexy five


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 01:14 PM~17793862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET
> *



Dammm 2 smoooooth 4 me!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD+Jun 15 2010, 12:20 PM~17793910-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 keep up the good work   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 15 2010, 01:12 PM~17794346
> *alot of work going inn i know itl look sick  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE ONE DAY AT A TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:00 PM~17800413
> *could have fooled me that thing looks ready for paint
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT YET SHAWN ALMOST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:05 PM~17800484
> *sexy five
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MY HOMIE IN SAC916 WANTED IT THAT 65 WAS A IMPALA
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jun 15 2010, 11:36 PM~17800782
> *Dammm 2 smoooooth 4 me!!!!
> *


IM NOT DONE YET DAVE SOON


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 16 2010, 10:00 PM~17810698
> *THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS HOMIE ONE DAY AT A TIME
> 
> NOT YET SHAWN ALMOST
> MY HOMIE IN SAC916 WANTED IT THAT 65 WAS A IMPALA
> IM NOT DONE YET DAVE SOON
> *


he still got it ?


----------



## R0L0

Damn Jeff!!!! do your thing big homie!! the 65 is gonna be sick!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Thanks 4 help 2 day


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE FIRST LOAD OF PARTS THAT I DROPED OFF AT THE ENGRAVERS


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 18 2010, 08:44 AM~17823372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FIRST LOAD OF PARTS THAT I DROPED OFF AT THE ENGRAVERS
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Jun 17 2010, 10:19 AM~17815011-->
> 
> 
> 
> he still got it ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA HE STILL GOT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by E.C. [email protected] 17 2010, 03:18 PM~17817598
> *Damn Jeff!!!! do your thing big homie!! the 65 is gonna be sick!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRYING HOMIE I GOT 2 BETTER THEN THE LAST 65 RAG I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 17 2010, 07:01 PM~17819263
> *Thanks 4 help 2 day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:47 PM~17820804
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWS THE 64 SS COME N ALONG ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puertorican65_@Jun 18 2010, 10:19 PM~17829421
> *
> *


WHATS UP 65


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

MAN BOY U KEEP KILLING EM GOOD LOOKING JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

What's up jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Jun 20 2010, 09:44 PM~17842067-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN BOY U KEEP KILLING EM GOOD LOOKING JEFF  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:49 PM~17850733
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jun 21 2010, 10:17 PM~17851640
> *What's up jeff
> *


READY 2 MAKE THIS ROAD TRIP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Hey thought u said u put up pics mann


----------



## THUGGNASTY

1965 TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OF MY ENGRAVEN I PICKED UP BEFORE CHROMED


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave: WHATS UP JEFF


----------



## inked

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 12:14 PM~17793862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET
> *


SERIOUS WRK!!!!!! looks really good ,i know how hard it is to do this type of stuff...gettn down


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 28 2010, 09:57 PM~17912350
> *
> SOME OF MY ENGRAVEN I PICKED UP BEFORE CHROMED
> *



Mann can't wait 2 get. My stuff back. Lookin good jeff


----------



## regal85




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Jun 28 2010, 07:58 PM~17911675-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1965 TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:29 PM~17913362
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :wave: WHATS UP JEFF
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP COOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 11:44 PM~17913934
> *SERIOUS WRK!!!!!! looks really good ,i know how hard it is to do this type of stuff...gettn down
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17914226
> *Mann can't wait 2 get. My stuff back. Lookin good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD ROAD TRIP DAVE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal85_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17916115
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## kami-cozzi

let see if this will work...


----------



## kami-cozzi

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/KAM...12-16-09071.jpg


----------



## kami-cozzi




----------



## kami-cozzi

cool beans cool beans, now i got it figured out. heres a few of those pics i think u thought were clean that i took at my shop.....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17921911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work cozzi


----------



## East925Bay

:thumbsup: TTT

This 65 is going to kill em when its done.

awesome job so far.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Ttt


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi+Jun 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17921950-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool beans cool beans, now i got it figured out. heres a few of those pics i think u thought were clean that i took at my shop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP KOZZI GET BACK 2 WORK ME AND DAVE ARE WAITTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 30 2010, 12:22 AM~17924162
> *Nice work cozzi
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA KOZZI CAN DO SOME NICE WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 05:33 PM~17929812
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> 
> This 65 is going to kill em when its done.
> 
> awesome job so far.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO IT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay68_@Jul 2 2010, 11:53 PM~17950787
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

doing to much homie :biggrin: ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:biggrin:


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jun 30 2010, 12:22 AM~17924162
> *Nice work cozzi
> *



Hey thanx dave!!!!! ur shit is next, were gonna take a lil mistake and turn ur frame into somethin badass!!! :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## kami-cozzi

MAAAANNNNNN!!!! and what the hells up with cold blooded gettin backed up all the way to the fourth page????

no bueno


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 27 2010, 04:24 PM~17625206
> *
> OLD PICS WHEN KOZZI STARTED ON THE METAL WORK
> *



damn thats one ugly, big nosed, son of a bitch....

and whats up with them ass clown side buns???


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 18 2010, 08:44 AM~17823372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FIRST LOAD OF PARTS THAT I DROPED OFF AT THE ENGRAVERS
> *


give that boy his bunk back :biggrin:  looking good jeff


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Jun 29 2010, 08:36 PM~17921950
> *cool beans cool beans, now i got it figured out. heres a few of those pics i think u thought were clean that i took at my shop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Jul 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17968584-->
> 
> 
> 
> doing to much homie  :biggrin: ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT U BEEN WORKING2 HARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO4LIFE [email protected] 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17968585
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COME N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 11:17 AM~17992881
> *damn thats one ugly, big nosed, son of a bitch....
> 
> and whats up with them ass clown side buns???
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA REMIND ME 2 BYE U A RAZOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 05:38 PM~17996075
> *give that boy his bunk back :biggrin:   looking good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2010, 11:56 AM~18010894
> *SICK
> *


THANKS MIKE U KEEPIN BUSY ON THAT 67SS RAG


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Hey thanx dave!!!!! ur shit is next, were gonna take a lil mistake and turn ur frame into somethin badass!!! :0 :wow: :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## locs&100SPOKES

WHAT UP JEFF :wave: ENGRAVING LOOKS NIIIIICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## kami-cozzi

the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 MANN WHAT U DOING!!!! OH WHO'S FRAME IS THAT N THE BACK THAT NEEDS ALL THAT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming

thanks jeff found the FUXEN PASSWORD :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 AM~18035117
> *the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE WORK JEFF :wow: you still goiin brandy??????


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

JEFF MAN I TOLD U ONCE NOW IM GONNA TELL U AGAIN ALL THESE FOOLS OUT HERE BETTER B WATCHIN WHAT U DOING AND TAKING NOTES CAUSE IF NOT...MAN JUST FORGET IT! TTT MY BROTHA KEEP IT LIT LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN MY :ninja:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> WHAT UP JEFF :wave: ENGRAVING LOOKS NIIIIICE :thumbsup:


THANKS JEFF KEEP PUSH N ON THAT 65  




> the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....


THANKS COZZI 4 THE PICS AND WORK ON THE FRAME  




> the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 MANN WHAT U DOING!!!! OH WHO'S FRAME IS THAT N THE BACK THAT NEEDS ALL THAT WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> U ARE NEXT DAVE U ARE ON A ROLL NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jeff found the FUXEN PASSWORD :run: :run: :run:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME OSCAR I HAVE KNOWN U WAY 22222222 LONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL NICE WORK JEFF :wow: you still goiin brandy??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WANT 2 THATS STILL THE PLAN ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT HOWS THE 64 COME N
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Jul 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18042114
> *JEFF MAN I TOLD U ONCE NOW IM GONNA TELL U AGAIN ALL THESE FOOLS OUT HERE BETTER B WATCHIN WHAT U DOING AND TAKING NOTES CAUSE IF NOT...MAN JUST FORGET IT! TTT MY BROTHA KEEP IT LIT  LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN MY :ninja:
> *


  ITS ALL GOOD JOHNNY I AM HAPPY :cheesy: 4 U HOMIE THAT THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD 4 U AND THE 64  WE HAVE 2 KEEP THE CIRCLE TURNING


----------



## kami-cozzi

> the crazy ass smooth frame, gettin the last squirt of primer before it goes off to the painter.....
> 
> 
> 
> :0 MANN WHAT U DOING!!!! OH WHO'S FRAME IS THAT N THE BACK THAT NEEDS ALL THAT WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right dave, i was gonna post a comment about the frame in the background, but you beat me to it...
> 
> so u when u bringin that bare block, tranny, driveline and rear end?? we got alot of work ahead of us...
> 
> and u were missin a name on ur frame......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool beans mang
Click to expand...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VK2Amr_V1Fg"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VK2Amr_V1Fg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Jun 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17921901
> *http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/KAM...12-16-09071.jpg
> *


Damn Jeff this mother fucker is going to be too clean. i don't believe it engraving stuff you cant even see. You the man . :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> thats right dave, i was gonna post a comment about the frame in the background, but you beat me to it...
> 
> so u when u bringin that bare block, tranny, driveline and rear end?? we got alot of work ahead of us...
> 
> and u were missin a name on ur frame......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool beans mang
> 
> 
> OOHHHH BOY :biggrin: YEA I NEED 2 DO THAT MAYB FRIDAY WHEN I HAVE TIME NEED 2 GET ROCKIN AN ROLLIN


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

FRAME LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda

NIIIICCCCEEEE....now I got somethin else to watch


----------



## leo161

nice build
u got any pics of your upper a arms :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

wow this car is gonna be nice who is going to paint it?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

who ever paints this car will get some good recognition because this fuckin car when its done should be getting some best of shows. Jeff aint fucking around


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Jeff,

This car is going to be SSIIICCCKKKKK!!! I can't believe how much time and effort has been going into this, but it pays off. Love the freakin engraving that is some nice work. I can't wait to see the finished product. You haven’t responded about the color..inquiring minds want to know, is it a secret? :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2010, 12:29 PM~18045161
> *<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value=
> *


WHATS UP MIKE GOOD TALKING 2 U YESTERDAY  




> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Jul 14 2010, 02:43 PM~18046277-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Jeff this mother fucker is going to be too clean. i don't believe it engraving stuff you cant even see. You the man .  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK I LUV ENGRAVEN I GOT DO ALL I CAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:19 PM~18049078
> *FRAME LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT HOWS YOURS COME N ALONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 14 2010, 10:32 PM~18050419
> *NIIIICCCCEEEE....now I got somethin else to watch
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE KEEP PUSH N ON YOUR 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 01:07 AM~18051248
> *nice build
> u got any pics of your upper a arms :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE THERE NOT DONE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 01:34 AM~18051319
> *wow this car is gonna be nice who is going to paint it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE DONT KNOW 4 SURE YET I WANT SOMEBODY THAT REALLY WANTS 2 PUT IT DOWN AND GO ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18054863
> *who ever paints this car will get some good recognition because this fuckin car when its done should be getting some best of shows. Jeff aint fucking around
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK IM TRYING 2 MAKE THIS HAPPEN 1 DAY AT A TIME
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Jul 15 2010, 03:36 PM~18055862
> *Jeff,
> 
> This car is going to be SSIIICCCKKKKK!!! I can't believe how much time and effort has been going into this, but it pays off. Love the freakin engraving that is some nice work. I can't wait to see the finished product. You haven’t responded about the color..inquiring minds want to know, is it a secret? :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT LISSET I LIKE BRANDYWINE ALOT BUT WILL SEE JUST HAVE 2 KEEP PUSH N


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 15 2010, 08:02 PM~18058276
> *THANKS ALOT LISSET I LIKE BRANDYWINE ALOT BUT WILL SEE JUST HAVE 2 KEEP PUSH N
> *


Yup, will be looking forward to it.


----------



## DELGADO74

BRANDYWINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








BRANDYWINE OVER SOLAR GOLD BASE


----------



## 73loukat

What up Jeff,just bumpin' your page checking out the latest.Cozi getting down,for sure!


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR MY BOY COLD BLOODED


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## montemanls

what up jeff looking good


----------



## kami-cozzi

BALLS TO THE WALLS :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

whats up Jeff you getting ready to turn some heads


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> whats up Jeff you getting ready to turn some heads
> 
> 
> PIC'S OR DIDNT HAPPEN SO JEFF PUT UP SOME PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

:wave: :wave: :wave: what up jeff


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Que onda...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Jul 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18063493-->
> 
> 
> 
> BRANDYWINE :thumbsup:
> BRANDYWINE OVER SOLAR GOLD BASE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LIKE THE DARKER BRADYWINE BUT THEY ALL LOOK CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18074563
> *What up Jeff,just bumpin' your page checking out the latest.Cozi getting down,for sure!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP LOUKAT HOWS THE 73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18078325
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT HOWS BLACKMARKET 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:25 PM~18079143
> *TTT FOR MY BOY COLD BLOODED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 19 2010, 03:17 PM~18084558
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 12:29 PM~18102985
> *what up jeff looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:32 AM~18111665
> *BALLS TO THE WALLS :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP KOZZI ARE U WORKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:49 AM~18111796
> *whats up Jeff you getting ready to turn some heads
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 11:13 PM~18134182
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: what up jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP COOK HOWS THE 70 COME N
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Jul 26 2010, 09:49 AM~18142423
> *Que onda...
> *


HELLO LISSET


----------



## regal ryda

what them updates look like


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what up jeff hows it going


----------



## kami-cozzi

YA IM WORKIN, TRYIN TO KEEP MY HEAD DOWN. I JUST AINT WORKIN ON COLD BLOODED AT THE MOMENT.

AND YOUR FRAME IS IN MY SHOP CRYIN, SAYIN SHE WANTS TO GO HOME N SHIT, AND GET READY FOR THE "BIG DANCE"


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 29 2010, 05:13 PM~18177973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up Jeff?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTMFT


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Aug 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18237752
> *TO THE TOP
> *


THANKS 4 BRINGING MY PARTS,JEFF N BOOGIE GOOD LOOKING OUT,COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 8 2010, 04:37 PM~18258770
> *
> PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS
> *


DAMN! THAT IS LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jul 26 2010, 08:38 PM~18148372-->
> 
> 
> 
> what them updates look like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GOT 2 GET THE PIC 2GETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:58 PM~18148606
> *what up jeff hows it going
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 DAY AT A TIME ALBERT JUST CRUZIN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kami-cozzi_@Jul 28 2010, 01:01 AM~18161232
> *YA IM WORKIN, TRYIN TO KEEP MY HEAD DOWN. I JUST AINT WORKIN ON COLD BLOODED  AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> AND YOUR FRAME IS IN MY SHOP CRYIN, SAYIN SHE WANTS TO GO HOME N SHIT, AND GET READY FOR THE "BIG DANCE"
> *


THANKS KOZZI GOT THE FRAME HOME NOW JUST HAVE 2 WAIT ON A PAINTER  :happysad:  




> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Aug 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18237752-->
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 8 2010, 09:16 AM~18256572
> *THANKS 4 BRINGING MY PARTS,JEFF N BOOGIE GOOD LOOKING OUT,COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME TRINO
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 8 2010, 06:48 PM~18259618
> *DAMN! THAT IS LOOKING REAL GOOD
> *


THANKS MARK


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## Benny G

Wut up Jeff. Don't let the cat out of the bag on my int. :biggrin: I cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 8 2010, 04:37 PM~18258770
> *
> PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS
> *


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good jeff


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+Aug 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18277420-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG ANTDOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Benny [email protected] 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18294739
> *Wut up Jeff. Don't let the cat out of the bag on my int. :biggrin: I cant wait to see it done.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR INT. IS COMEN OUT NICE BENNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:48 AM~18313619
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:49 AM~18313627
> *looking good jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Aug 15 2010, 01:28 PM~18314457
> *wuts good Jeff
> *


THANKS HOMIE 1 DAY AT A TIME


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

how u been jeff ride is looking good keep it moving


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64

DAMM JEFF CARS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 8 2010, 04:37 PM~18258770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS
> *



Pics look good...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Aug 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18376037-->
> 
> 
> 
> how u been jeff ride is looking good keep it moving
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 23 2010, 05:54 PM~18387152
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE HOWS THE 67 SS RAG :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 09:15 PM~18389569
> *DAMM JEFF CARS LOOKING GOOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOUGIE FRESH
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Aug 25 2010, 10:17 AM~18402188
> *Pics look good...
> *


THANKS LISSET I NEED 2 POST MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Ttt


----------



## Benny G

Wuts up Jeff. Chrome is looking sweet, hury up and get that car done bro.
Cant ever seem to catch mike at the shop, trying to get a sneek peek at my ride. :drama: I hope to make a few shows this summer hno: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls

ttt


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Thanks jeff 4 the help this weekend mann!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Aug 25 2010, 06:21 PM~18406360-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Benny [email protected] 26 2010, 08:33 AM~18410824
> *Wuts up Jeff. Chrome is looking sweet, hury up and get that car done bro.
> Cant ever seem to catch mike at the shop, trying to get a sneek peek at my ride. :drama: I hope to make a few shows this summer hno:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BENNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422610
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18425464
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Aug 30 2010, 11:58 PM~18447953
> *Thanks jeff 4 the help this weekend mann!!!!
> *


ANYTIME DAVE WE HAVE 2 KEEP IT MOVEN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME


----------



## regal ryda

damn son you puttin in that detail work....looking good bro


----------



## parrandero

> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> [/quote
> looking good jeff!


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 PM~18456267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> *


       :wow: :nicoderm: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18456267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> *



:0 :wow: :h5:


----------



## alberto

looking good another nice car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> damn son you puttin in that detail work....looking good bro


THANKS HOMIE  




> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> [/quote
> looking good jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ADRIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :nicoderm: :h5: :naughty:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG ANTDOGG
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Damn Jeff that engraving is too much Cold Blooded is gonna be a Cold Blooded killing machine. Peoples feelings are going to get hurt with this car Ay. Damn i can't wait to see what Joe puts on this car.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Sep 1 2010, 11:22 AM~18460766-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW U DOING LISSET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 12:53 PM~18461446
> *looking good another nice car  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERTO
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18465329
> *Damn Jeff that engraving is too much Cold Blooded is gonna be a Cold Blooded killing machine. Peoples feelings are going to get hurt with this car Ay. Damn i can't wait to see what Joe puts on this car.
> *


THANKS MARK IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## THUGGNASTY




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 1 2010, 08:36 PM~18465380
> *HOW U DOING LISSET
> *



Doing good, still have my 65 ... :angry:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 1 2010, 07:17 PM~18465165
> *THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS ADRIAN
> WHATS UP BIG ANTDOGG
> *


JEFF GONNA B KILLING EM BOY LIKE I SAY... THEY DONT LIKE IT FUCK EM WE ROLL RIGHT OVER EM :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

I THINK WOWSUMS IT UP


----------



## ICEE*63

DAMN JEFF YOU AINT PLAYN LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Sep 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18465431-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 10:50 AM~18470177
> *Doing good, still have my 65 ... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS GOOD 2 HEAR THE 65 WILL SELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 06:23 PM~18473642
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE 65 WHEN DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 09:13 PM~18475346
> *JEFF GONNA B KILLING EM BOY LIKE I SAY... THEY DONT LIKE IT FUCK EM WE ROLL RIGHT OVER EM :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOHNNY YOUR 64 FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 09:34 PM~18475598
> *I THINK WOWSUMS IT UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICEE*63_@Sep 2 2010, 10:11 PM~18475935
> *DAMN JEFF YOU AINT PLAYN LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS RICHIE FAMILY FIRST IS LOOKING GOOD AND GROWEN QUICK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OF MY ENGRAVEN THAT I HAD DONE BEFORE CHROME


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

ride is coming out tight! i havent forgot about u homie just been super busy with hella dumb shit lol ima try n get out that way very soon. hit me up somtime


----------



## regal ryda

Looks great Jeff can't wait to see it done


----------



## HRTBT65

LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFRY, CANT WAIT TO START PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!! oh yea u got that 10 dollars u owe me???? LOL


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> SOME OF MY ENGRAVEN THAT I HAD DONE BEFORE CHROME
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

HEY JEFF WHEN WE GONNA PICK UP MORE PARTS :biggrin: :x:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> ride is coming out tight! i havent forgot about u homie just been super busy with hella dumb shit lol ima try n get out that way very soon. hit me up somtime


KOOL HOMIE WHEN U ARE READY I GOT THAT PINK SLIP  




> Looks great Jeff can't wait to see it done


IM TRYING HOMIE I CANT WAIT IM PUSHING 4 2011  




> LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFRY, CANT WAIT TO START PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!! oh yea u got that 10 dollars u owe me???? LOL


THANKS YOUNG RICHARD  




> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP DAVE
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Sep 9 2010, 12:37 PM~18525569
> *HEY JEFF WHEN WE GONNA PICK UP MORE PARTS  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


u sent me a pm - i tried sending you one back but your inbox is full


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE DOING SOME CLEAN UP ON THE CUTTOUTS BEFORE I TAKE IT 4 PAINT


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 9 2010, 05:39 PM~18528347
> *
> THE HOMIE DOING SOME CLEAN UP ON THE CUTTOUTS BEFORE I TAKE IT 4 PAINT
> *


looking nice and smooth


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18528347
> *
> THE HOMIE DOING SOME CLEAN UP ON THE CUTTOUTS BEFORE I TAKE IT 4 PAINT
> *



Damm!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what up jeff you taken em out with this 1


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Sep 9 2010, 07:28 PM~18528727-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking nice and smooth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 10 2010, 12:27 AM~18531796
> *Damm!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP DAVE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 10 2010, 12:30 AM~18531810
> *what up jeff you taken em out with this 1
> *


WHATS UP BIG SHAWN THANKS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS FROM THE CHROMER


----------



## parrandero

thanks for helping put the 62 back on the frame jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Sep 11 2010, 02:19 PM~18542213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping put the 62 back on the frame jeff
> *


  ANYTIME HOMIE U AND YOUR FAMILY ARE REAL KOOL PEOPLE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Sep 11 2010, 02:19 PM~18542213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping put the 62 back on the frame jeff
> *


damn adrian 62 looking real good.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 11 2010, 10:45 AM~18541209
> *
> PICKED UP SOME MORE PARTS FROM THE CHROMER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMMMN :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT for some sick ass work.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

Damn Jeff,...aint no stopping!!!!


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

very nice are you doing the work yourself :worship: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Sep 11 2010, 08:04 PM~18544059-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMMMN  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 09:58 AM~18546988
> *TTT for some sick ass work..  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:13 PM~18550722
> *Damn Jeff,...aint no stopping!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVE 2 KEEP PUSHING BIG LOUKAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 09:11 PM~18551403
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BLACKMARKET HOWS THE 64SS COMEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1stL8dSuperNatural_@Sep 12 2010, 09:31 PM~18551660
> *very nice are you doing the work yourself :worship:  :wave:
> *


NO I HELP OUT BUT ALOT OF FRIENDS ARE HELPING ME MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

thanks jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> thanks for helping put the 62 back on the frame jeff
> 
> 
> SAY WWWHHHHAAAATTTTT!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT YOU THINK?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Sep 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18561480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKS GOOD JOHNNY :cheesy: IM HAPPY 4 U KEEP PUSHING


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Sep 13 2010, 10:22 PM~18561490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


  ANYTIME JOHNNY IF I CAN HELP U KNOW I WILL


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Finally got the avi posted... :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## LOC65SS

:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 15 2010, 12:14 PM~17793862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET
> *


can't wait to see paint on this. and see Joes grandslam :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Sep 14 2010, 02:52 PM~18566841-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the avi posted... :biggrin:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA FINALLY GOT IT DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 03:59 PM~18567361
> *:worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18567909
> *can't wait to see paint on this. and see Joes grandslam :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I CANT WAIT 2 SEE SOME COLOR ON THE FRAME AND CAR


----------



## Cellss65

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrstribley

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18456267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> *


quality work jeff looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

> HERES SOME MORE OF MY ENGRAVEN GETTING DONE ALMOST READY 4 CHROME
> :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM JEFF UR GOING ALL OUT AN ITS LOOKING GOOOOOD :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Looking good homie


----------



## parrandero

> pics do this no justice, keep pushing brotha
> :h5: :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE  




> quality work jeff looks bad ass :thumbsup:


THANKS JOHN  




> DAMM JEFF UR GOING ALL OUT AN ITS LOOKING GOOOOOD :thumbsup:


THANKS DOUGIE FRESH  




> Looking good homie


THANKS ALBERT  




> pics do this no justice, keep pushing brotha
> :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ADRIAN
Click to expand...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Hi Fives for 65's!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Jul 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18074563
> *What up Jeff,just bumpin' your page checking out the latest.Cozi getting down,for sure!
> *



hey thanx lou, i do what i can and i try my best..... hope to be doin alot more in the future


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Sep 11 2010, 02:19 PM~18542213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping put the 62 back on the frame jeff
> *




SAY WHAT??? they got u workin jeff?? ahhh hell no, this is a rare photo opportunty :wow: 

just messin man

TTT


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18567909
> *can't wait to see paint on this. and see Joes grandslam :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



aint nobody hittin a grand slam without a good pitch.....


----------



## kami-cozzi

HERES A PIC OF ME N TRINO WHEN WE WERE TAKIN MEASUREMENTS OFF THE FRAME.... IM GETTIN TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THIS DAMN ENGRAVING :biggrin: 

I POPPED MY HEAD OUT, NOW IM GOIN BACK UNDER........

REMEMBER THAT SAYING ABOUT NOT COMIN UP FOR AIR????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Sep 17 2010, 01:13 AM~18589055
> *HERES A PIC OF ME N TRINO WHEN WE WERE TAKIN MEASUREMENTS OFF THE FRAME.... IM GETTIN TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THIS DAMN ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> 
> I POPPED MY HEAD OUT, NOW IM GOIN BACK UNDER........
> 
> REMEMBER THAT SAYING ABOUT NOT COMIN UP FOR AIR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing it big :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Sep 17 2010, 01:08 AM~18589045
> *aint nobody hittin a grand slam without a good pitch.....
> *


I think Joe can hit this fast pitch out the park :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18601218
> *I think Joe can hit this fast pitch out the park :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18601218
> *I think Joe can hit this fast pitch out the park :wow:
> *



oh ya i know he will, i cant wait to see what he lays over my groundwork......

no matter what this cars gonna kill em dead

TTFT!!!!!


----------



## uso og 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 3 2010, 11:42 AM~18479103
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: ing Bad A$$ bro Cant wait too see it rolling in posted up @ the shows TTT :thumbsup: Stay  From Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT UP MY NINJA WHERE U B AT :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Sep 16 2010, 08:00 PM~18587087-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fives for 65's!!!!  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:05 AM~18589042
> *SAY WHAT??? they got u workin jeff?? ahhh hell no, this is a rare photo opportunty :wow:
> 
> just messin man
> 
> TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES IM LAZZZZZZY BUT U HAVE 2 HELP THE HOMIES OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:13 AM~18589055
> *HERES A PIC OF ME N TRINO WHEN WE WERE TAKIN MEASUREMENTS OFF THE FRAME.... IM GETTIN TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THIS DAMN ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> 
> I POPPED MY HEAD OUT, NOW IM GOIN BACK UNDER........
> 
> REMEMBER THAT SAYING ABOUT NOT COMIN UP FOR AIR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRINO AND COZZI HELPING OUT ON FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18601218
> *I think Joe can hit this fast pitch out the park :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JOE WILL B PUTTING IT DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:16 AM~18603886
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by uso og [email protected] 20 2010, 04:51 PM~18614225
> *:nicoderm:  ing Bad A$$ bro Cant wait too see it rolling in posted up @ the shows TTT :thumbsup: Stay    From Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS VIC JR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18616576
> *WHAT UP MY NINJA WHERE U B AT  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18617813
> *TTT
> *


HOWS IT GOING BLACKMARKET


----------



## R0L0

looking good Jeff.... can't wait to see it all come together


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERES A PIC OF ME N TRINO WHEN WE WERE TAKIN MEASUREMENTS OFF THE FRAME.... IM GETTIN TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THIS DAMN ENGRAVING :biggrin:
> 
> I POPPED MY HEAD OUT, NOW IM GOIN BACK UNDER........
> 
> REMEMBER THAT SAYING ABOUT NOT COMIN UP FOR AIR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## kami-cozzi

YO BOOGIE WHERE YOU BE?????

i got ur frame jigged up and the rear end is hung in place... i need that motor n tranny so i can keep goin, and we need to make some "styling" decisions...

come on n come thru... MANG


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> YO BOOGIE WHERE YOU BE?????
> 
> i got ur frame jigged up and the rear end is hung in place... i need that motor n tranny so i can keep goin, and we need to make some "styling" decisions...
> 
> come on n come thru... MANG
> 
> 
> Mann I b there first thing n the morning u best b ready


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 MY NINJA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Sep 22 2010, 08:47 AM~18631020-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good Jeff.... can't wait to see it all come together
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ROLO SOON I HOPE ALOT OF FOOT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:29 PM~18645821
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY IS THE 65 HOME YET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3GENERATIONS64_@Sep 23 2010, 08:32 PM~18647654
> *TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 MY NINJA
> *


WHAT UP BIG JOHNNY U READY 2 GO GET YOUR FRAME


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good Jeff :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR COLD BLODDED 65


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

I really want to see this car when its done cuz its sick all primed up TTT :thumbsup: : :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18651031-->
> 
> 
> 
> wuts good Jeff :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 05:55 PM~18654898
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 09:34 AM~18664138
> *TTT FOR COLD BLODDED 65
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18664803
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BOOGIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1stL8dSuperNatural_@Sep 26 2010, 07:28 PM~18667850
> *I really want to see this car when its done cuz its sick all primed up TTT  :thumbsup:  :  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


THANKS ITS IN THE WORKS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

U READY 4 THIS WEEKEND!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT for Coldblooded!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Sep 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18678537
> *TTT for Coldblooded!!!
> *


xtraffic58


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Sep 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18673348-->
> 
> 
> 
> U READY 4 THIS WEEKEND!!!! :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA IM READY 4 A ROAD TRIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18678537
> *TTT for Coldblooded!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE YOUR 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 30 2010, 10:56 PM~18708388
> *xtraffic58
> *


WHATS UP MARK 58 IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

pieces for cold blooded still not done need more detail. Damn they're looking good Jeff.


----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18708479
> *pieces for cold blooded still not done need more detail. Damn they're looking good Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

I like the build bro cant wait to see it done


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Sep 26 2010, 07:28 PM~18667850
> *I really want to see this car when its done cuz its sick all primed up TTT  :thumbsup:  :  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



HELL YA THANX MAN


----------



## kami-cozzi

SHIT MAN, I CLICKED ON PROJECT RIDES TO SEE WHAT WAS GOOD, AND GUESS WHO RIGHT ON THE VERY TOP OF THE FORUM???

COLD BLOODED 65, THATS RIGHT

TO THE MOFA LUCKIN TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Sep 30 2010, 11:12 PM~18708479-->
> 
> 
> 
> pieces for cold blooded still not done need more detail. Damn they're looking good Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK THEY STILL HAVE 2 FINISH AND CHROME THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18715669
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS WHATS UP ADRIAN THE 62 IS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18715701
> *I like the build bro cant wait to see it done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE ITS GETTING THERE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kami-cozzi_@Oct 1 2010, 09:40 PM~18715770
> *SHIT MAN, I CLICKED ON PROJECT RIDES TO SEE WHAT WAS GOOD, AND GUESS WHO RIGHT ON THE VERY TOP OF THE FORUM???
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65, THATS RIGHT
> 
> TO THE MOFA LUCKIN TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP COZZI I GOT THAT PART MADE IT CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR COLD BLODDED 65 MY :ninja:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

WHAT UP JEFF BUMP FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Oct 2 2010, 05:08 PM~18720176
> *WHAT UP JEFF BUMP FOR THE HOMIE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Oct 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18718672-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR COLD BLODDED 65 MY  :ninja:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOHNNY LET ME KNOW WHEN U READY 2 GO GET YOUR FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by locs&[email protected] 2 2010, 05:08 PM~18720176
> *WHAT UP JEFF BUMP FOR THE HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JEFF HOWS THE 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18722018
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE POST MARK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## kami-cozzi

BRING THAT SHIT U HAD MADE BY THE SHOP SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT...

AND OH YA, I MOVED TO THE NEW SHOP DOWN THE ROAD.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Oct 3 2010, 10:47 PM~18728722
> *BRING THAT SHIT U HAD MADE BY THE SHOP SO I CAN CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> AND OH YA, I MOVED TO THE NEW SHOP DOWN THE ROAD.....
> *


 :cool: I WILL SEND U SOME PICS ON UR PHONE :biggrin: ITS ON ITS WAY 2 THE ENGRAVER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS ALOT MARK 4 HELPING ME POST PICS


----------



## implala66

cant wait to see the AC setup that Mike is going build, George is been telling me good stuff about you car, also cant wait to see the engine on this 65............................ keep up the good work


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Sep 30 2010, 11:12 PM~18708479-->
> 
> 
> 
> pieces for cold blooded still not done need more detail. Damn they're looking good Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18722018
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 3 2010, 10:45 PM~18728709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW!!! :wow: :around: 

Looking SWEET!!! :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by implala66+Oct 4 2010, 05:23 AM~18729662-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the AC setup that Mike is going build, George is been telling me good stuff about you car, also cant wait to see the engine on this 65............................ keep up the good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT IMPALA 66 YEA MIKE ISHIKI GETS DOWN ON AIRCRAFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 05:50 AM~18729736
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Oct 5 2010, 11:29 AM~18741457
> *WOW!!! :wow:  :around:
> 
> Looking SWEET!!! :wave:
> *


THANKS LISSET HOW ARE U :cheesy:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Hi Jeff


----------



## jake.blancas

Looks good


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHATS UP MY NINJA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY+Oct 5 2010, 09:06 PM~18746829-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG STEVEN HOW U DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:15 PM~18746960
> *Looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3GENERATIONS64_@Oct 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18747043
> *WHATS UP MY NINJA
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG JOHNNY ROAD TRIP SOON


----------



## HardtoPlease65

DAAAM!! :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WHATS NEW JEFF :wave:


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## Wildmint

Finally seen it, NOT BAD AT ALL !!!!

It ain't no WM... but not bad for an IMPALA !!!


Get ready for your turn.... with the EXTRA THICK ONES !!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Oct 6 2010, 10:25 PM~18756903-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS NEW JEFF :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAME O SAME O TRYING 2 GET STUFF DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 05:39 AM~18758210
> *:drama:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BRO HOW U DOING
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wildmint_@Oct 7 2010, 02:54 PM~18761544
> *Finally seen it, NOT BAD AT ALL !!!!
> 
> It ain't no WM... but not bad for an IMPALA !!!
> Get ready for your turn.... with the EXTRA THICK ONES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1 DAY AT A TIME SAM I LUV THE THICK ONES U CANT BEAT A RAG IMPALA


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Here you go Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Here you go Jeff
> THANKS YOUNG STEVEN 4 POSTING MY PICS  I NEED 2 TAKE SOME BETTER PICS THE CELL PICS ALWAYS COME OUT BLURY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> DAMM STEVEN U DOING IT 2
> 
> JEFF U KILLING THEM
> 
> ADRIAN 2 :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Finally seen it, NOT BAD AT ALL !!!!
> 
> It ain't no WM... but not bad for an IMPALA !!!
> Get ready for your turn.... with the EXTRA THICK ONES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANN SHE THICKER THAN A SNICKER!!!! :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

ONE DAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 5 2010, 07:00 PM~18745253
> *THANKS LISSET HOW ARE U :cheesy:
> *



I am doing good. Have a safe trip.. :wave:

Looking forward to see what you will bring back...hno:


----------



## 81 cutdog

lokin good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Finally seen it, NOT BAD AT ALL !!!!
> 
> It ain't no WM... but not bad for an IMPALA !!!
> Get ready for your turn.... with the EXTRA THICK ONES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANN SHE THICKER THAN A SNICKER!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> YEA SHE HAD IT ALL THAT WAS 2007 SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :0 :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BOOGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DAY!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ON THE ROAD AGAIN OFF 2 THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing good. Have a safe trip.. :wave:
> 
> Looking forward to see what you will bring back...hno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LISSET TALK 2 U WHEN I GET BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lokin good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WHAT'S UP JEFF? HOPE YOU AND BOOGIE MADE IT HOME SAFE.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

ima show you some luv jeff im being cold blooded lol 

you doing it big TTT 4 BIG JEFF


----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Oct 7 2010, 10:13 PM~18764625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Jeff
> *


COLD BLOODED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAKIN EVERYBODY OUT LIKE GODZILLA TAKIN OUT JAPAN!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> ima show you some luv jeff im being cold blooded lol
> 
> you doing it big TTT  4 BIG JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAKIN EVERYBODY OUT LIKE GODZILLA TAKIN OUT JAPAN!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN AND NOT THE BABY GODZILLA :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> VEGAS HERE WE COME!!!!


YES IT WAS A GOOD SHOW  




> WHAT'S UP JEFF? HOPE YOU AND BOOGIE MADE IT HOME SAFE.


YEA WE DID MARK HATS OFF 2 U AND UR FAMILY THANKS 4 EVERYTHING  




> ima show you some luv jeff im being cold blooded lol
> 
> you doing it big TTT  4 BIG JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAKIN EVERYBODY OUT LIKE GODZILLA TAKIN OUT JAPAN!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS WHATS UP ANTHONY IT WAS GOOD SEEN U AND THE FAMILY IN VEGAS
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

YOUR WELCOME JEFF ANYTIME :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

SO WHO'S ON THE PIT CREW JEFF :biggrin: 

AND WHERES MY AK ? :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WHAT UP SEANIE :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18722018
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those the hood hinges jeff ?

whats up with a turntable in thew works ? :biggrin: 

this some good motivational pics right here


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:20 PM~18788454
> *SO WHO'S ON THE PIT CREW JEFF  :biggrin:
> 
> AND WHERES MY AK ?  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: I HAVE 2 GET IT ENGRAVED AND CHROMED 4 U :roflmao: :around: :rofl:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Oct 11 2010, 10:28 PM~18788516-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP SEANIE :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> what up mark
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 10:28 PM~18788517
> *TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18788545
> *:wave:
> 
> what up mark
> :wave:
> *


YOU COMING TO BAKERSFIELD SEANIE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18788541
> * :machinegun: I HAVE 2 GET IT ENGRAVED AND CHROMED 4 U :roflmao:  :around:  :rofl:
> *


shit now thats really too much lol

that be some crazy shit chrome engraved ak 










:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:29 PM~18788530
> *are those the hood hinges jeff ?
> 
> whats up with a turntable in thew works ? :biggrin:
> 
> this some good motivational pics right here
> *


  NO THATS THE RAIDATOR SUPPORT BRACE :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 11 2010, 10:33 PM~18788561
> *YOU COMING TO BAKERSFIELD SEANIE
> *


carnales unidos ?

idk i might hopefully tho


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18788582
> *carnales unidos ?
> 
> idk i might hopefully tho
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18788578
> *  NO THATS THE RAIDATOR SUPPORT BRACE :biggrin:
> *


you gonna go for lowrider of the year ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 11 2010, 10:36 PM~18788589
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
> *


you taking the 58 ?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:37 PM~18788596
> *you taking the 58 ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, East925Bay, 6ix5iveIMP
GOODNIGHT :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 10:37 PM~18788590
> *you gonna go for lowrider of the year ?
> *


  IM GONNA DO WHAT I CAN AND TRY MY BEST 2 MAKE IT A HEAVY HITTER 4 THE SIX FIVES  AND AT THE SAME TIME I CAN ONLY DO WHAT MY POCKETS WILL LET ME DO


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:42 PM~18788632
> *  IM GONNA DO WHAT I CAN AND TRY MY BEST 2 MAKE IT A HEAVY HITTER 4 THE SIX FIVES   AND AT THE SAME TIME I CAN ONLY DO WHAT MY POCKETS WILL LET ME DO
> *


Niggardly don't act like bitch do that cold blood moth a fuckaaa!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Oct 11 2010, 10:39 PM~18788609-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit then ima see if i can make it 4 sho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 11 2010, 10:40 PM~18788620
> *TRAFFIC 58, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, East925Bay, 6ix5iveIMP
> GOODNIGHT :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 10:42 PM~18788632
> *  IM GONNA DO WHAT I CAN AND TRY MY BEST 2 MAKE IT A HEAVY HITTER 4 THE SIX FIVES   AND AT THE SAME TIME I CAN ONLY DO WHAT MY POCKETS WILL LET ME DO
> *


shit its already a heavy hitter and it hasn't even hit the streets yet


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

4 Members: 6ix5iveIMP, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, BOOGIE'Z 76, TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

6ix5iveIMP, BOOGIE'Z 76


you guys going to bakers too ?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18788695
> *  4 Members: 6ix5iveIMP, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, BOOGIE'Z 76, TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:
> *


What up Jeff it was a good road trip :biggrin: gotta do it soon :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Oct 11 2010, 10:52 PM~18788705-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP, BOOGIE'Z 76
> you guys going to bakers too ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THINK IM GOING
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 10:53 PM~18788706
> *What up Jeff it was a good road trip  :biggrin:  gotta do it soon :biggrin:
> *


YEA THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW WAS GOOD


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 11:52 PM~18788705
> *6ix5iveIMP, BOOGIE'Z 76
> you guys going to bakers too ?
> *


Seanie u ready 4 cold blooded


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 10:56 PM~18788732
> *Seanie u ready 4 cold blooded
> *


shit hell yea your car too shit gotta luv 76's wheres your build topic ?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 12 2010, 12:01 AM~18788776
> *shit hell yea your car too shit gotta luv 76's  wheres your build topic ?
> *


Not yet :biggrin: gotta have 2 six shooter an the belt fueled up :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cook1970, WHATS UP BIG COOK MR. 70


----------



## cook1970

cook1970, 6ix5iveIMP, BOOGIE'Z 76, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY
:wave: :wave: :wave: what up homies


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18788801
> *cook1970, WHATS UP BIG COOK MR. 70
> *


thank u for saying big cook :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18788801
> *cook1970, WHATS UP BIG COOK MR. 70
> *


x2 what up cook


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18788811
> *thank u for saying big cook  :biggrin:
> *


  HOW ABOUT TALL COOK MR. BIG 70 U MISSED A GOOD SHOW VEGAS WAS NICE WEATHER AND A GOOD SHOW ALLLLLLLLOT OF FEMALES


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18788826
> *  HOW ABOUT TALL COOK MR. BIG 70 U MISSED A GOOD SHOW VEGAS WAS NICE WEATHER AND A GOOD SHOW ALLLLLLLLOT OF FEMALES
> *


Umm hmmm :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

TTT FOR SIXTY 5IVEs

got your colors locked down already jeff ?

what you thinnk of this color ?


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:10 PM~18788826
> *  HOW ABOUT TALL COOK MR. BIG 70 U MISSED A GOOD SHOW VEGAS WAS NICE WEATHER AND A GOOD SHOW ALLLLLLLLOT OF FEMALES
> *


like money say pics or it didnt happen :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:15 AM~18788865
> *like money say pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Money should have went an shine


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:10 PM~18788826
> *  HOW ABOUT TALL COOK MR. BIG 70 U MISSED A GOOD SHOW VEGAS WAS NICE WEATHER AND A GOOD SHOW ALLLLLLLLOT OF FEMALES
> *


speaking of females where are all the damn pics of em ? aint nobody posting


----------



## cook1970

U GUYS COMING DOWN TO BAKERS  DID U SEE JOE IN VEGAS HE WAS HANGING OUT WITH ALBERTO


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Oct 11 2010, 11:15 PM~18788862-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR  SIXTY 5IVEs
> 
> got your colors locked down already jeff ?
> 
> what you thinnk of this color ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0  :0 I LIKE BRADYWINE NICE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:15 PM~18788865
> *like money say pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


BOOGIE HAS THEM :0


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18788875
> *Money should have went an shine
> *


NEXT YEAR  LIKE I SAY WITH THE COWBOYS GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18788881
> *:0    :0 I LIKE BRADYWINE NICE
> BOOGIE HAS THEM :0
> *


WHAT UP BOOGIE MAN


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18788881
> *:0    :0 I LIKE BRADYWINE NICE
> BOOGIE HAS THEM :0
> *


it said it was a black cherry candy but they could be wrong :dunno: it looks like brandywine to me


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Oct 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18788877-->
> 
> 
> 
> U GUYS COMING DOWN TO BAKERS  DID U SEE JOE IN VEGAS HE WAS HANGING OUT WITH ALBERTO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA WE WERE KICK N IT WITH JOE AND FAMILY I THINK IM GOING 2 BAKERS I WAS TALKING WITH ALBERTO 4 AWHILE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:18 PM~18788888
> *NEXT YEAR   LIKE I SAY WITH THE COWBOYS GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE WHO COW GIRLS COME ON ITS ALL ABOUT THOSE REDSKINS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:18 AM~18788888
> *NEXT YEAR   LIKE I SAY WITH THE COWBOYS GOING TO THE SUPER BOWL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:19 AM~18788894
> *WHAT UP BOOGIE MAN
> *


Nothin much cookie monster :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18788853
> *Umm hmmm :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:wow: :wow: :wow: HOPE U HAVE BETTER PICS THAN THIS CHIC :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:23 PM~18788910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: HOPE U HAVE BETTER PICS THAN THIS CHIC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 11:20 PM~18788898
> *it said it was a black cherry candy but they could be wrong :dunno:  it looks like brandywine  to me
> *


  KANDY BRANDYWINE IS CLEAN AND LOOKS GOOD ON ANY CAR


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:23 PM~18788910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: HOPE U HAVE BETTER PICS THAN THIS CHIC :biggrin:
> *











BITCH WONT LET ME POST


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:24 AM~18788915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mann ur pic didn't com Thursday cookie


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 11:26 PM~18788926
> *Mann ur pic didn't com Thursday cookie
> *


POST URS :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18788920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BITCH WONT LET ME POST
> *


 :0 DAMMMMM SHE MUST B 1 UGLY BITCH :0 IF HER PIC WONT EVEN LET U POST :barf:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:27 AM~18788932
> *POST URS :biggrin:
> *


Don't have a photo bucket


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 12:29 AM~18788942
> * :0 DAMMMMM SHE MUST B 1 UGLY BITCH  :0 IF HER PIC WONT EVEN LET U POST :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:29 PM~18788942
> * :0 DAMMMMM SHE MUST B 1 UGLY BITCH  :0 IF HER PIC WONT EVEN LET U POST :barf:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: NO ASS THONG UP HER BUTT U SEEN HER SHE HAD A RED BIKIN ON STANDING BY A BIKE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:25 AM~18788920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BITCH WONT LET ME POST
> *


Umm humm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

JOE LOOKS LIKE HE REALLY WANTED TO TAKE THIS PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:31 PM~18788958
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: NO ASS THONG UP HER BUTT U SEEN HER SHE HAD A RED BIKIN ON STANDING BY A BIKE
> *


THE 1 THAT HAD THE RED SORE ON HER ASS :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> JOE LOOKS LIKE HE REALLY WANTED TO TAKE THIS PIC :biggrin:
> :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:33 PM~18788971
> *THE 1 THAT HAD THE RED SORE ON HER ASS :barf:  :thumbsdown:
> *


LIKE I SAID HOPE U HAVE BETTER PIC THAN THAT CHIC :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18788918
> *  KANDY BRANDYWINE IS CLEAN AND LOOKS GOOD ON ANY CAR
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 11:39 PM~18789004
> *:werd:  :yes:
> *


WHAT UP MR PRES OF LEGENDS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:39 PM~18789003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cook for the win :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Ohh she was not at the  good pic anyways :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

SHAWNIE GOT SCARED :biggrin: WHERE HE GO


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:44 AM~18789037
> *SHAWNIE GOT SCARED  :biggrin: WHERE HE GO
> *


Damm u ain't right


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 11 2010, 11:46 PM~18789041
> *Damm u ain't right
> *


  :biggrin:  IM YOLKING


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:41 PM~18789012
> *WHAT UP MR PRES OF LEGENDS
> *


what up cook taking yoour car to bakers ?


----------



## cook1970




----------



## KILLER TATTOOS




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 11:51 PM~18789060
> *what up cook taking yoour car to bakers ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

you guys are too much lol


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Coookie she looks shorter than u!!!! :biggrin: but her feet look like Fred flinstones


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:53 PM~18789066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 stinky feet


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 11 2010, 11:58 PM~18789080
> *stinky feet
> *


U AINT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Coookie she looks shorter than u!!!! :biggrin: but her feet look like Fred flinstones
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I WOULD HITTTTTTTT IT SHES GOOD 4 ONCE A WEEK :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## cook1970

WHAT WRONG WITH THIS PIC :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 11 2010, 11:59 PM~18789083
> *U AINT RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


jk lol 

atleast she didnt stink up ur dash with them corns lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 12 2010, 12:04 AM~18789104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WRONG WITH THIS PIC :angry:
> *


ur rolling with lifestyle ?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WHAT WRONG WITH THIS PIC :angry:
> 
> 
> Must have had phone books 2 sit on


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

back to the topic at hand 
we took over jeff's topic lol

































:wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## cook1970

GOOD NIGHT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Joe was being camera shy


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Joe was being camera shy
> WHAT UP SEANIE
> :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> Joe was being camera shy
> WHAT UP SEANIE
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up mark
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Joe was being camera shy


THANKS 4 THE PICS BIG SHAWNEE  




> Joe was being camera shy
> WHAT UP SEANIE
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MARK AND SHAWNEE
Click to expand...


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 8 2010, 09:35 PM~18770532
> *THANKS LISSET TALK 2 U WHEN I GET BACK
> 
> *



:wave: So how much fun did you have... :0


----------



## parrandero

:nicoderm: whats up jeff :wave: we almost ready for cold blooded hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 13 2010, 09:27 AM~18799037
> *THANKS 4 THE PICS BIG SHAWNEE
> WHATS UP MARK AND SHAWNEE
> *


whats up jeff


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 13 2010, 06:15 PM~18803281
> *:nicoderm: whats up jeff :wave: we almost ready for cold blooded hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: give this guy traffic love


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Oct 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18800676-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: So how much fun did you have... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WAS A GOOD SHOW I HAD FUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 06:15 PM~18803281
> *:nicoderm: whats up jeff :wave: we almost ready for cold blooded hno:  hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COLD BLOODED IS HERE WAITTING 4 U AND JOSE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 13 2010, 09:24 PM~18805683
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: give this guy  traffic love
> *


THANKS MARK ADRIAN AND JOSE ARE REAL GOOD PEOPLE DOWN 2 HELP OUT


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Sep 17 2010, 01:13 AM~18589055
> *HERES A PIC OF ME N TRINO WHEN WE WERE TAKIN MEASUREMENTS OFF THE FRAME.... IM GETTIN TIRED OF SEEIN ALL THIS DAMN ENGRAVING  :biggrin:
> 
> I POPPED MY HEAD OUT, NOW IM GOIN BACK UNDER........
> 
> REMEMBER THAT SAYING ABOUT NOT COMIN UP FOR AIR????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT 1 PREZ THAT PUTS IN WORK ON THE FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE TOO NOT JUST HIS OWN THATS WHAT IS ABOUT  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 13 2010, 09:27 AM~18799037
> *THANKS 4 THE PICS BIG SHAWNEE
> WHATS UP MARK AND SHAWNEE
> *


whats up jeff


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Feb 1 2010, 09:55 PM~16484047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 13 2010, 09:27 PM~18805755
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW I HAD FUN
> *



Did you bring any parts back?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev+Oct 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18805975-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS TIGHT 1 PREZ THAT PUTS IN WORK ON THE FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS RIDE TOO NOT JUST HIS OWN THATS WHAT IS ABOUT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MR. CHERRY 64 HAS HELPED ME OUT ON MY BUILD IN BETWEEN HELPING OUT OTHERS THATS WHAT ITS ALBOUT KEEPING THE CIRCLE TURNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 10:07 AM~18809377
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 4 THE HELP BIG SHAWNEE TTT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Oct 14 2010, 02:11 PM~18811271
> *Did you bring any parts back?
> *


YEA I BROUGHT BACK PARTS THERE AT THE CHROME SHOP NOW :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas

> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## montemanls

ttt for cold blooded


----------



## Bejeweled_65

bump...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TWOTONZ GOOD SEEN U AT THE SHOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Oct 17 2010, 06:31 PM~18835950-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOUGIE FRESH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:38 AM~18839353
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18841967
> *ttt for cold blooded
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE GOOD SEEN U AND FAMILY AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:55 PM~18842307
> *bump...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO LISSET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 18 2010, 01:09 PM~18842440
> *TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65
> *


WHATS UP MARK GOOD 2 SEEE U AND FAMILY AT THE SHOW 58 WAS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846188
> *TTT
> *


ttt for jeff


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR MY BOY COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846188-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOOING ON DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 19 2010, 09:48 AM~18850574
> *ttt for jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOWS THE 67 RAG MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:23 AM~18851326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK A.K.A MR. FLAKE MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:11 PM~18856806
> *TTT FOR MY BOY COLD BLOODED 65
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT U UP 2 BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 19 2010, 11:01 PM~18857941
> *:biggrin:
> *


U READY 2 WORK BIG SHAWNEE


----------



## bigshod

:wave: 
sup Jeff

ttt


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2010, 09:48 AM~18850574
> *ttt for jeff
> *


X1964 KEEP MOVING JEFF,LOOKING BAD ASS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18874843
> *X1964 KEEP MOVING JEFF,LOOKING BAD ASS
> *


XTRAFFIC 58


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Big Homie Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Jeff..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 20 2010, 09:39 PM~18866783-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> sup Jeff
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD GOOD SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18874843
> *X1964 KEEP MOVING JEFF,LOOKING BAD ASS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 22 2010, 02:21 PM~18882013
> *XTRAFFIC 58
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:25 PM~18885262
> *Sup Big Homie Jeff  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THAT 65 DONE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Oct 22 2010, 11:08 PM~18886128
> *Sup Jeff..
> *


HOWS IT GOING MARK A.K.A MR. FLAKE


----------



## topdown59

:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Oct 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18888615
> *:biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:
> *


X2 HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Oct 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18888615-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BUT NOT MY BIRTHDAY BRUNO :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18889501
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18891647
> *X2 HAPPY BIRTHDAY.
> *


THANKS MARK BUT NOT MY BIRTHDAY DONT KNOW WERE BRUNO GOT THAT FROM :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18891873
> *THANKS BUT NOT MY BIRTHDAY BRUNO :cheesy:
> THANKS
> THANKS MARK BUT NOT MY BIRTHDAY DONT KNOW WERE BRUNO GOT THAT FROM :cheesy:
> *


DAMN JUST SAVE THIS POST FOR YOUR B-DAY :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

seen ur frame at joes shop...nice Magenta :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18897949
> *seen ur frame at joes shop...nice Magenta :wow:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## bigshod

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18897949-->
> 
> 
> 
> seen ur frame at joes shop...nice Magenta :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BIGSHOD THAT WAS SUPPOSE 2 B TOP SECRET 007 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 24 2010, 09:55 PM~18898786
> *:wow:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Oct 25 2010, 05:43 AM~18900794
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18897949-->
> 
> 
> 
> seen ur frame at joes shop...nice Magenta :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 25 2010, 12:37 PM~18903262
> *BIGSHOD THAT WAS SUPPOSE 2 B TOP SECRET 007  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I love MAGENTA!!!! hno:










By the way, *GO GIANTS!!!*


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 25 2010, 12:37 PM~18903262
> *BIGSHOD THAT WAS SUPPOSE 2 B TOP SECRET 007  :0
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

sorry
:happysad:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Cellss65

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

Morning Bump for CB65


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 24 2010, 08:54 PM~18897949
> *seen ur frame at joes shop...nice Magenta :wow:
> *


Pics Please.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 09:20 AM~18911558
> *Pics Please.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigshod

2 Members: bigshod, TRAFFIC 58

Sup mark :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 11:40 PM~18891894
> *DAMN JUST SAVE THIS POST FOR YOUR B-DAY :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdown59

finish COLD BLOODED and we will get her all over it.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Oct 26 2010, 08:46 PM~18917889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish COLD BLOODED and we will get her all over it.
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Oct 25 2010, 02:00 PM~18903877-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> I love MAGENTA!!!! hno:
> By the way, *GO GIANTS!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I CANT GO MAGENTA I LUV BRANDYWINE U KNOW THAT LISSET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 06:27 PM~18906374
> *:banghead:
> 
> sorry
> :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS OK BIGSHOD NO LUV LOST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:06 PM~18906795
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:23 PM~18909094
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 26 2010, 09:20 AM~18911558
> *Pics Please.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO PICS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Oct 26 2010, 12:24 PM~18912960
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WILL SAVE IT 4 NEXT YEAR


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> finish COLD BLOODED and we will get her all over it.
> 
> 
> :naughty: :boink: :naughty: :boink: :naughty: DAMMMMM SHES BADDDDDD I LIKE ALOT :wow: :0 :wow: SOOOOOO SEXXXXXXXY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> finish COLD BLOODED and we will get her all over it.
> 
> :naughty: :naughty: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18918738
> *I CANT GO MAGENTA I LUV BRANDYWINE U KNOW THAT LISSET
> *



I know :biggrin: , i was just expressing that i love the color Magenta :wow: :cheesy: 


So do you have any more pics to share


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 27 2010, 05:33 AM~18920320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTT NICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bejeweled_65_@Oct 27 2010, 11:46 AM~18922546
> *I know  :biggrin: , i was just expressing that i love the color Magenta  :wow:  :cheesy:
> So do you have any more pics to share
> *


  MAGENTA IS NICE BUT BRANDYWINE IS CLEAN CLEAN MORE PICS SOON


----------



## bigshod

wut up jeff  

keep this at the top


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 27 2010, 01:11 PM~18923129
> * MAGENTA IS NICE BUT BRANDYWINE IS CLEAN CLEAN MORE PICS SOON
> *



:angel:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Oct 28 2010, 03:06 PM~18933150
> *:angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18950008
> *here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

[/font] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

























[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: MAN U DDDDOOOOOIIIINNNN TO MUCH MY :ninja:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18926104-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up jeff
> 
> keep this at the top
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:06 PM~18933150
> *:angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO LISSET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puertorican65_@Oct 29 2010, 08:22 AM~18939263
> *
> *


WHATS UP 65  




> here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 THE HELP WITH PICS


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18950008
> *here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS BRUNO U READY 2 REDO THE 59 RAG  




> [/font] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: MAN U DDDDOOOOOIIIINNNN TO MUCH MY :ninja:
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65 I SEE U WORKING ON YOUR 65 SS RAG
Click to expand...


----------



## CADDY925

THANKS 65 I SEE U WORKING ON YOUR 65 SS RAG 
[/quote]


little by little :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

Damn Jeff, you aint messing around homie :wow: :wow:


----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18950008
> *here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 THE TOP!!!! MANN U DOING 2 MUCH!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS 65 I SEE U WORKING ON YOUR 65 SS RAG


little by little :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]ONE DAY AT A TIME 65  




> Damn Jeff, you aint messing around homie :wow: :wow:


THANKS KING CANT WAIT 2 SEE UR 61 DONE  




> :wow: :wow: :wow:


THANKS ADRIAN THE 62 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD  




> here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 THE TOP!!!! MANN U DOING 2 MUCH!!!!
> 
> WHATS UP MUTHA FUCKA N 2 DEEP 76
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18950008
> *here you go jeff cold blooded doiong too much   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2010, 10:16 PM~18956450
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



x2.... badass engraving...


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 07:35 PM~18935435
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up Bigshod haven't seen you for a while... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18950008
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>OMG!!! Talk about DETAIL!!!*


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 30 2010, 10:34 PM~18950349
> *HELLO LISSET
> *



Hey Jeff...its looking really good...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

2 THE TOP MOTHA FUCKAAAA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 31 2010, 10:16 PM~18956450-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TWOTONZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 31 2010, 10:55 PM~18956665
> *x2.... badass engraving...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 02:05 PM~18959804
> *OMG!!! Talk about DETAIL!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH JAIME IS DOING A REAL GOOD JOB ON THE DETAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 02:07 PM~18959817
> *Hey Jeff...its looking really good...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT LISSET :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 1 2010, 02:34 PM~18960027
> *2 THE TOP MOTHA FUCKAAAA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GET BACK 2 WORK MUTHA FUCKA MAKE THAT MONEY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

what's up jeff :wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:biggrin: sup jeff looking good !!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Nov 1 2010, 10:26 PM~18964175-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up jeff  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST KICKING BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 10:31 PM~18964217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UPPERS AND LOWERS IN THE WORKS THANKS 2 RICK
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 1 2010, 10:32 PM~18964229
> *:biggrin: sup jeff looking good !!!
> *


THANKS SHAWNEE 4 THE POST


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

I ;ove the ladies but man wheres the car my wifes fine az fucc but i love a good car build show me your whip it looked great.


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18963677
> *YEAH JAIME IS DOING A REAL GOOD JOB ON THE DETAIL
> THANKS ALOT LISSET :cheesy:
> *



Giants are the champs.... :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## parrandero

Luuking guud my friend :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> R THOSE GOING WITH US THIS WEEKEND 2 JAMIES????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> I ;ove the ladies but man wheres the car my wifes fine az fucc but i love a good car build show me your whip it looked great.


  




> Giants are the champs.... :biggrin: :h5:


YES THEY R LISSET HOWS THE 62 RAG  




> Luuking guud my friend :biggrin:


THANKS ADRIAN  




> R THOSE GOING WITH US THIS WEEKEND 2 JAMIES????
> 
> 
> 
> NO MORENOS FIRST THEY B ON THE NEXT BUS 2 JAIMES :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 1 2010, 02:05 PM~18959804
> *OMG!!! Talk about DETAIL!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: LOOKING GOOD JEFF,STILL WAITIN ON UPS


----------



## parrandero

we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Nov 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18988537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKING REAL GOOD JOSE 1942 CHEVY BOMBA ON ITS WAY 2 THE SHOW


----------



## parrandero

gatta support the TRAFFIC homies  jose


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Nov 4 2010, 07:36 PM~18988666
> *gatta support the TRAFFIC homies  jose
> *



 GOOD LOOKING OUT ITS ALL 1 BIG TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> OHHH BOY!!!!


----------



## parrandero

> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> OHHH BOY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> u ready buuugieeee? :biggrin: 5:20 look good
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up jose u ready 2 go the 42 is looking good


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## mikelowsix4

the ride is coming along good :thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65

> we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:
> whats up jose u ready 2 go the 42 is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowww a 42 fleetline, thats 1 bad ass bomb!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: send me some pix young jeffry, n all u fellas have a safe trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:0


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Jeff


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 5 2010, 08:21 PM~18998019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


thats trino doing it :cheesy:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

LOOKING GOOD JEFF :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

ttt for jeff


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Top Notch Build :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 2 2010, 09:42 PM~18972946
> *YES THEY R LISSET HOWS THE 62 RAG
> *



Nothing much on the 62...  I do have the interior done...just need to order the top... :tongue:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 5 2010, 07:21 PM~18998019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



TRINO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

finally showing jeff some luv !


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Nov 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18998288-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY IS THE 65 ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 06:25 PM~19003397
> *LOOKING GOOD JEFF :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT HOWS THE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 7 2010, 09:44 AM~19007047
> *ttt for jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE U WORKING ON THAT 67 SS RAG YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Unlimited [email protected] 7 2010, 05:17 PM~19009982
> *Top Notch Build  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 04:09 PM~19018378
> *TRINO!!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA TRINO HELPING ME OUT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 9 2010, 11:16 PM~19031208
> *finally showing jeff some luv !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOE AND RAY STARTED ON THE FRAME 2DAY GOOD LOOKING OUT JOE


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> finally showing jeff some luv !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLDBLOODED 65 FOR 2011
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

frame ready 4 flake


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> frame ready 4 flake
> 
> http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/S...ta_photo048.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> :cheesy: CANT WAIT 2 C WHAT JOE DOES NEXT :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 10 2010, 11:48 PM~19040250
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG JOE  




> finally showing jeff some luv !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLDBLOODED 65 FOR 2011
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> IM GONNA TRY MARK TIME AND MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame ready 4 flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOES GETTING THE JOB DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame ready 4 flake
> 
> http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff334/S...ta_photo048.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> :cheesy: CANT WAIT 2 C WHAT JOE DOES NEXT :cheesy:
> I CANT WAIT EITHER :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 12 2010, 10:11 PM~19056869
> *frame ready 4 flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: hno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!

you killing em with this 1


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 13 2010, 08:18 PM~19062229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: hno:


HOW U DOING LISSET  




> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1


THANKS SHAWNEE 4 THE PICS  




> nice!!


THANKS HOMIE U GUYS GOT ALOT OF CLEAN RIDES  




> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG MARK
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHH I CAN HEAR IT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :0
> 
> 
> T-DOGG N THE HOUSE


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:18 PM~19062229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> *


Fuck' :wow: how much flake was put into the frame


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

ttt keep it moving looking sick


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 14 2010, 06:44 PM~19067344
> *Fuck'  :wow: how much flake was put into the frame
> *


I delivered 3lbs, but don't know if Joe used all of it.. Fuckin looks bad ass tho! :biggrin:


----------



## uso og 64

Keep posting them pics bro the build is looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> MAN COLD BLOODED 65 BLING BLING KILLING EM WITH FLAKE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## parrandero

what up jeff, hope u aint busy wed we puting the body onthe frame


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> OHH I CAN HEAR IT NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ME 2 DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> T-DOGG N THE HOUSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRINO HELP N OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck' :wow: how much flake was put into the frame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DONT KNOW I HAVENT SEEN IN SUN YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt keep it moving looking sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT U 2 BLACK MARKET LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I delivered 3lbs, but don't know if Joe used all of it.. Fuckin looks bad ass tho! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK UR FLAKE LOOKIN GOOD IM SURE JOE WILL NEED MORE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Keep posting them pics bro the build is looking great :thumbsup:


THANKS JR. I WILL  




> MAN COLD BLOODED 65 BLING BLING KILLING EM WITH FLAKE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY UR FRAME IS ALMOST READY 2 COME HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up jeff, hope u aint busy wed we puting the body onthe frame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL B THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RO68RAG

NICE BUILD BRO.....GOOD JOB!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TTT


----------



## BIGBODY96

LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 16 2010, 10:32 PM~19088815
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


x70 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

2 THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Nov 16 2010, 03:39 PM~19084307-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BUILD BRO.....GOOD JOB!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 10:32 PM~19088807
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 10:32 PM~19088815
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:38 PM~19089445
> *x70 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 17 2010, 02:16 PM~19093556
> *2 THE TOP!!!!
> *


WHATS UP TRAFFIC


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

click 4 vid


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19098540
> *
> 
> click 4 vid
> 
> *


BLING BLING LOOKIN GOOD JEFF


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 17 2010, 11:29 PM~19098748
> *BLING BLING LOOKIN GOOD JEFF
> *


TRAFFIC


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

you gone need a long version of cold blooded mixed up when you rollin that beautiful TTT


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup: looking good.....


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 18 2010, 02:01 AM~19098540
> *
> 
> click 4 vid
> 
> *


that frame is dancing in the sun!!


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 17 2010, 07:58 PM~19096508-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD HOW U DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19098540
> *
> 
> click 4 vid
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHAWNEE 4 POSTTING THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 17 2010, 11:29 PM~19098748
> *BLING BLING LOOKIN GOOD JEFF
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRRRRRRRRRRRINO
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2010, 12:06 AM~19098951
> *TRAFFIC
> *


THANKS BIG MARK MR. TRAFFIC 58


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural+Nov 18 2010, 12:20 AM~19099024-->
> 
> 
> 
> you gone need a long version of cold blooded mixed up when you rollin that beautiful TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 12:50 AM~19099199
> *:thumbsup: looking good.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:52 AM~19099828
> *that frame is dancing in the sun!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS I CANT WAIT 4 IT 2 B DONE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 02:41 PM~19103128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP 65 GOOD 2 HEAR UR 65 IS COMEN ALONG GOOD


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

TTT JUST GOT DONE PATTERNING ON FRAME 15HRS TODAY GET AT ME 2MARROW


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 18 2010, 05:35 PM~19104532
> *THANKS ALOT TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS I CANT WAIT 4 IT 2 B DONE
> WHATS UP 65 GOOD 2 HEAR UR 65 IS COMEN ALONG GOOD
> *


  :thumbsup: lots of hard work but at the end its all worth it carnal...looking sweet.. :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:18 PM~19062229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff's frame fuckin blinging !!!
> 
> you killing em with this 1
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Nov 18 2010, 06:34 PM~19105030-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE UR 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 12:51 AM~19108312
> *TTT JUST GOT DONE PATTERNING ON FRAME 15HRS  TODAY GET AT ME 2MARROW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOE I KNOW UR R PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 19 2010, 02:26 AM~19108522
> *  :thumbsup: lots of hard work but at the end its all worth it carnal...looking sweet.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN 65 SS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2010, 09:00 AM~19109728
> *:wow:
> *


WHATS UP MIKE HOWS THE 67 SS RAG DOING


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT UP COLD BLOODED TTT MY :ninja:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 18 2010, 11:51 PM~19108312
> *TTT JUST GOT DONE PATTERNING ON FRAME 15HRS  TODAY GET AT ME 2MARROW
> *


 :wow: got pics :wow: :wow:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 19 2010, 04:59 PM~19113530
> *WHATS UP MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE UR 65
> THANKS JOE I KNOW UR R PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE FRAME
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN 65 SS
> WHATS UP MIKE HOWS THE 67 SS RAG DOING
> *


frame is looking nice jeff :wow: :wow: this is goin to be a bad 65 :wow: :wow:


----------



## stocktone1968

looking good


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

2 THE TOP BROTHA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64+Nov 20 2010, 09:09 AM~19116987-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP COLD BLOODED TTT MY  :ninja:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:16 AM~19117390
> *:wow: got pics :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVENT EVEN SEEN THE FRAME YET :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 10:18 AM~19117402
> *frame is looking nice jeff :wow:  :wow: this is goin to be a bad 65 :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT I SEE U HAVE BEEN REAL BUSY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 01:26 PM~19118400
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 20 2010, 04:21 PM~19119323
> *2 THE TOP BROTHA
> *


KEEP WORKING YOUNG DAVE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS JEFF 4 THE HELP 2DAY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 19 2010, 12:51 AM~19108312
> *TTT JUST GOT DONE PATTERNING ON FRAME 15HRS  TODAY GET AT ME 2MARROW
> *


 :wow: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

DAMMMM PIMP I KNEW U HAD SOME UP UR SLEEVE!!


LOOKS HARD HOMIE


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . . you're doing it right brother!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Nov 22 2010, 12:21 AM~19130165-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF 4 THE HELP 2DAY!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME DAVE THATS HOW WE DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 22 2010, 01:56 AM~19130543
> *:wow:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 02:27 AM~19130660
> *DAMMMM PIMP I KNEW U HAD SOME UP UR SLEEVE!!
> LOOKS HARD HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoolishinVegas_@Nov 22 2010, 11:43 AM~19132777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . . you're doing it right brother!
> *


WHATS UP USO THIS IS MY HOMIES FATHER INLAWS 66 HES 60 YRS OLD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 I LIKE THIS PIC DAMMMMMM THEY R BADDDDD :0


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 18 2010, 02:41 PM~19103128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN DO U GET UR FRAME BACK  IF U NEED ANY HELP PUTTING IT BACK 2GETHER GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 22 2010, 10:57 PM~19139228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> *


MORE TRAFFIC :worship: :worship: :worship: KEEP PUSHIN JEFF YOULL BE THERE IN NO TIME


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT 4 THE HELP JOSE,ADRIAN,ANTHONY,DAVE,BOOGIE2  THE HOMIES ARE GOING 2 HELP ME GET COLD BLOODED BODY FINISHED AND READY 4 PAINT SHOWEN THE LUV  MORE PICS 2 COME


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Nov 22 2010, 10:53 PM~19139194-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN DO U GET UR FRAME BACK   IF U NEED ANY HELP PUTTING IT BACK 2GETHER GIVE ME A CALL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOUGIE FRESH SHOULD B DONE NEXT WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 22 2010, 10:57 PM~19139228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG MARK 4 POSTING PICS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cherry 64_@Nov 22 2010, 11:47 PM~19139746
> *MORE TRAFFIC :worship:  :worship:  :worship: KEEP PUSHIN JEFF YOULL BE THERE IN NO TIME
> *


THANKS MR. CHERRY 64 IM TRYING


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> THANKS ALOT 4 THE HELP JOSE,ADRIAN,ANTHONY,DAVE,BOOGIE2  THE HOMIES ARE GOING 2 HELP ME GET COLD BLOODED BODY FINISHED AND READY 4 PAINT SHOWEN THE LUV  MORE PICS 2 COME
> 
> MAN JEFF U DOING THE DAMN THING WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE TO HELP OUT THAT DAY :banghead:
Click to expand...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 22 2010, 10:57 PM~19139228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> *


looks like ur ready for paint jeff? :wow:


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: Jeff, getting closer bro . :thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65

LOOKS LIKE COLD BLOODED IS MOVIN N GROOVIN, THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Looking good keep it moving homie thanks again for taking the parts to Robert ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> HERE YOU GO TRAFFIC. 65
> THANKS ALOT 4 THE HELP JOSE,ADRIAN,ANTHONY,DAVE,BOOGIE2  THE HOMIES ARE GOING 2 HELP ME GET COLD BLOODED BODY FINISHED AND READY 4 PAINT SHOWEN THE LUV  MORE PICS 2 COME
> 
> MAN JEFF U DOING THE DAMN THING WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE TO HELP OUT THAT DAY :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS KOOL JOHNNY NEXT TIME I KNOW U R DOWN 2 HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like ur ready for paint jeff? :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALMOST MIKE GETTING THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Jeff, getting closer bro . :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG VIC CANT WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE COLD BLOODED IS MOVIN N GROOVIN, THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good keep it moving homie thanks again for taking the parts to Robert ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD ALBERT WE HAVE 2 LOOK OUT 4 EACH OTHER
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

FRAMES DONE  GLAD U LIKE IT  TTT :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 24 2010, 03:08 PM~19154402
> *FRAMES DONE   GLAD U LIKE IT   TTT :h5:
> *











:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 24 2010, 07:52 PM~19156581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: DAAAAMN! TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED :x: :x:


----------



## montemanls

i like this pic better just cant see the flake that good


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

DAM JEFF FUCKIN SICK TTT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> damn traffic 65 2011


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> GOT 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN MARK 4 THAT 2011 :biggrin: GOT 2 START OF THE NEW YEAR SHOW N HARD WITH THE REST OF THE TRAFFIC FAMILY
Click to expand...


----------



## jake.blancas




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR  IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> 
> :thumbsup: 2 THE TOP JEFF MANN THAT FRAME GONNA B KILLING THEM :biggrin:
> 
> I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

CADDY 925 :wave:


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Nov 24 2010, 11:38 PM~19158638
> *CADDY 925 :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: THAT FRAME IS SICKKKKKK,CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JOE IS 1 BADD DUDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> *


Sick :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Nov 24 2010, 03:08 PM~19154402-->
> 
> 
> 
> FRAMES DONE   GLAD U LIKE IT   TTT :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT JOE AND RAY FRAME CAME OUT BAD ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 24 2010, 07:52 PM~19156581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 4 POSTING THE PIC BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by locs&[email protected] 24 2010, 08:13 PM~19156795
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: DAAAAMN! TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED :x:  :x:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JEFF WE HAVE 2 KEEP THEM 65 AT THE TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:01 PM~19157893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this pic better just cant see the flake that good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE PICS DONT DO THIS FRAME JUSTICE IT LUVS THE SUN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209-BLACK6T4_@Nov 24 2010, 10:14 PM~19157971
> *DAM JEFF FUCKIN SICK TTT HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT ALBERT U HAVE BEEN A SOLID HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> damn traffic 65 2011
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT MARK U BEEN A BIG HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS YOUNG JAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: 2 THE TOP JEFF MANN THAT FRAME GONNA B KILLING THEM :biggrin:
> 
> I CAN HEAR IT ALREADY!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DAVE IM GLAD U MADE THE ROAD TRIP 2 SEE IN PERSON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 UR 65 RAG IS MOVEN KEEP PUSH N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: THAT FRAME IS SICKKKKKK,CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JOE IS 1 BADD DUDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT BRUNO 4 ALL UR HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE HOW HAVE U BEEN
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 09:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> *


DAMN JEFF YOU AINT PLAYING AROUND COMING OUT BADASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP MR. 59 CONVERT. :wave:


----------



## chewie

> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> DAMN BOY U GONNA B KILLING EM IN 2011 TRAFFIC 65 A.K.A. COLD BLOODED 65 A.K.A. DONT WALK AWAY MAD JUST WALK AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> DAMN JEFF YOU AINT PLAYING AROUND COMING OUT BADASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT RICHIE HOW U DOING  




> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN BOY U GONNA B KILLING EM IN 2011 TRAFFIC 65 A.K.A. COLD BLOODED 65 A.K.A. DONT WALK AWAY MAD JUST WALK AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY THANKS 4 THE LUV AND SUPPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 11:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW CAR    IN THE WORKS PAINTED BY JOE AT JOES AUTO WORKS BULLET EDITION
> *


 . . :0 :0 This is seriously the nicest frame !
... Officially my favorite! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## stocktone1968

Very nice work.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup: 2 THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

2 THE TOP FOR COLD BLOODED 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Nov 26 2010, 07:11 PM~19171294-->
> 
> 
> 
> . .  :0  :0  This is seriously the nicest frame !
> ... Officially my favorite! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT USO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:21 AM~19174257
> *Very nice work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 27 2010, 12:31 PM~19175490
> *:thumbsup: 2 THE TOP :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 12:31 AM~19180549
> *2 THE TOP FOR COLD BLOODED 65  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@Nov 28 2010, 12:40 AM~19180590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD 65 U ALMOST THERE


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 5 2010, 08:21 PM~18998019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



MANG!!!!! drillin thru a primed and final blocked body :wow: 

these guys, killin me


----------



## kami-cozzi

DAMN JEFF; the frames lookin bad as fuck, i know u aint lettin all the cards out tho, cant wait to see everything else they did in person....


----------



## regal ryda

wut it do Jeff


----------



## DETONATER

TTT..! :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi+Nov 28 2010, 06:43 PM~19184859-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN JEFF; the frames lookin bad as fuck, i know u aint lettin all the cards out tho, cant wait to see everything else they did in person....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE FRAME SHOULD B HOME NEXT WEEK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 28 2010, 08:01 PM~19185711
> *wut it do Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST HERE TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 08:46 PM~19186129
> *TTT..! :0
> *


WHATS UP MARK UR FLAKE IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 29 2010, 09:21 PM~19195684
> *ttt
> *


nice avitar jeff i like it better than your 65 :biggrin: just kidding keep moving 5 looking real good


----------



## HRTBT65

> DAMN BOY U GONNA B KILLING EM IN 2011 TRAFFIC 65 A.K.A. COLD BLOODED 65 A.K.A. DONT WALK AWAY MAD JUST WALK AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT UP BIG JOHNNY... :wave: :wave: :wave: U FORGOT "CHERRY 65", CHERRY 64 YOUNGER BROTHER... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> TTT YOUNG JEFFRY KEEP THEM WHEELS SPINING N LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME U GO TO L.A. I NEED A ROAD TRIP ITS BEEN A MINUTE
Click to expand...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 24 2010, 10:01 PM~19157893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this pic better just cant see the flake that good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fawking badass joe.... and much props jeff.. gonna have a good looking 65 ....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Nov 29 2010, 09:21 PM~19195684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 29 2010, 09:56 PM~19196172
> *nice avitar jeff i like it better than your 65 :biggrin: just kidding keep moving 5 looking real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ME 2 I LUV THEM THICK BIG ASS LADIES :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HRTBT65_@Nov 29 2010, 10:07 PM~19196331
> *WUT UP BIG JOHNNY... :wave:  :wave:  :wave: U FORGOT "CHERRY 65", CHERRY 64 YOUNGER BROTHER... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT YOUNG JEFFRY KEEP THEM WHEELS SPINING N LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME U GO TO L.A. I NEED A ROAD TRIP ITS BEEN A MINUTE
> *


WHATS UP YOUNG RICH SHOULD B GOING VERY SOON  




> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Nov 29 2010, 10:39 PM~19196709-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: fawking badass joe.... and much props jeff.. gonna have a good looking 65 ....
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE THE FRAME CAME OUT BAD ASS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 29 2010, 11:16 PM~19197161
> *TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG MARK


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT for Jeff!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down


----------



## HRTBT65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19207109
> *cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEEN A LONG TIME COMING YOUNG JEFFRY SINCE THE 1ST RED DROP, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS 1 HAPPEN... ANOTHER GOOD SONG FROM RICK JAMES "STANDIND ON THE TOP"!!! TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19098540
> *
> 
> click 4 vid
> 
> *



WOW!!! Very nice!


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 24 2010, 09:23 PM~19158043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff it looks beautiful!!!*


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> MANN DO YOU HEAR IT NOW JEFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Nov 30 2010, 06:53 PM~19204369-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Jeff!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY HOW U DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19207109
> *cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 POST N THE PICS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HRTBT65_@Nov 30 2010, 11:38 PM~19207216
> *BEEN A LONG TIME COMING YOUNG JEFFRY SINCE THE 1ST RED DROP, CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS 1 HAPPEN... ANOTHER GOOD SONG FROM RICK JAMES "STANDIND ON THE TOP"!!! TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOUNG RICH U R A BIG HELP ON MY BUILDS  




> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 1 2010, 08:50 AM~19208710-->
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 09:07 AM~19208818
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 1 2010, 11:24 AM~19209729
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> WOW!!! Very nice!


THANKS LISSET  




> *Jeff it looks beautiful!!!*


THANKS ALOT LISSET IM TRYING  




> cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> MANN DO YOU HEAR IT NOW JEFF :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> YEA I DO DAVE BUT U GOT 2 LUV IT GOT 2 KEEP PUSHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG RICK HOW U DOING
Click to expand...


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 30 2010, 11:27 PM~19207109
> *cold blooded almost ready for action. adrian and jose getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



already bolted up?? hot damn. have em put on that core support n header panel too. the header panel effects the hood gaps. you dont need no surprises after paint...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HRTBT65

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi+Dec 1 2010, 09:11 PM~19214941-->
> 
> 
> 
> already bolted up?? hot damn. have em put on that core support n header panel too. the header panel effects the hood gaps. you dont need no surprises after paint...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL OF AH SUDDEN THIS GUYS AH PROFESSIONAL... :rimshot: WUT UP COZZ...:wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 2 2010, 01:27 AM~19217261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE OL TED WELLS OFFICE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Nov 2 2010, 12:58 PM~18967439
> *Giants are the champs.... :biggrin: :h5:
> *


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Nov 28 2010, 02:31 AM~19180549
> *2 THE TOP FOR COLD BLOODED 65  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## LOC65SS

:worship:


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by kami-cozzi_@Dec 1 2010, 09:11 PM~19214941
> *already bolted up?? hot damn. have em put on that core support n header panel too. the header panel effects the hood gaps. you dont need no surprises after paint...
> *


DONT TRIP HOMMIE IT ISNT OUR FIRST BBQ, WE GOT IT HANDLED


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65+Dec 2 2010, 01:55 AM~19217325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF AH SUDDEN THIS GUYS AH PROFESSIONAL... :rimshot: WUT UP COZZ...:wave:
> LOOKS LIKE OL TED WELLS OFFICE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA U KNOW KOZZI THE COLOR BARS CAME OUT GOOD RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 07:14 AM~19217862
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP KING TRAFFIC LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 10:57 AM~19219337
> *:worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 2 2010, 01:19 PM~19220337
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE 62
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topdown59_@Dec 2 2010, 06:00 PM~19222242
> *DONT TRIP HOMMIE IT ISNT OUR FIRST BBQ, WE GOT IT HANDLED
> *


I KNOW COLD BLOODED IS IN GOOD HANDS SHE WILL B READY


----------



## regal ryda

its comming slowly but surely...had to correct gasket issues so its back to bodywork this weekend


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Dec 2 2010, 01:55 AM~19217325
> *ALL OF AH SUDDEN THIS GUYS AH PROFESSIONAL... :rimshot: WUT UP COZZ...:wave:
> LOOKS LIKE OL TED WELLS OFFICE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HATERS GONNA HATE :biggrin: what up richard  u know me always puttin in my two cents.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

bump for the homie jeff.


----------



## stocktone1968

what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS JEFF FOR GETTING ME THE DEAL ON THE SET UP FOR THE 58 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 2 2010, 07:32 PM~19222999-->
> 
> 
> 
> its comming slowly but surely...had to correct gasket issues so its back to bodywork this weekend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U GOT 2 KEEP PUSHING ALOT OF FOOT WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 08:28 PM~19223548
> *HATERS GONNA HATE :biggrin:  what up richard   u know me always puttin in my two cents.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOZZI GET BACK 2 WORK ENOUGH PLAYING AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 3 2010, 09:08 AM~19227701
> *bump for the homie jeff.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE GOT BACK AT 3:30AM IT WASNT READY 4 U :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 12:03 PM~19228895
> *what it do homie :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE RIDE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 3 2010, 11:53 PM~19234236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF FOR GETTING ME THE DEAL ON THE SET UP FOR THE 58 :cheesy:
> *


ANYTIME MARK I KNOW THATS JUST THE 1ST U GOING 2 GET SOME MORE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> CANT WAIT TO C THAT THING IN COLD BLOODED 65 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 4 2010, 12:12 PM~19237169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> THANKS JEFF FOR GETTING ME THE DEAL ON THE SET UP FOR THE 58 :cheesy:
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIE MARK...JEFF COMING THRU FOR THE HOMIES IN THE CLUTCH JUST LIKE ALWAYS THATS A TRUE HOMIE RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> CANT WAIT TO C THAT THING IN COLD BLOODED 65 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> to sick homie keep it moving ttt :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 4 2010, 01:12 PM~19237169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> CANT WAIT TO C THAT THING IN COLD BLOODED 65 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ME 2 JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF FOR GETTING ME THE DEAL ON THE SET UP FOR THE 58 :cheesy:
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIE MARK...JEFF COMING THRU FOR THE HOMIES IN THE CLUTCH JUST LIKE ALWAYS THATS A TRUE HOMIE RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to sick homie keep it moving ttt :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HUEY
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 04:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *



:wow: :wow: clean clean clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 04:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *


damn Jeff... you just plan on driving this on and off the trailer huh :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 04:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> JEFF THIS MOFO LOOKS GOOD. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE ENGRAVING BLINGING ON THIS MOTHER FUCKER.COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP</span>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: clean clean clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT 65  




> damn Jeff... you just plan on driving this on and off the trailer huh :biggrin:


NO WAY I GOT 2 B IN THE STREETS  




> JEFF THIS MOFO LOOKS GOOD. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE ENGRAVING BLINGING ON THIS MOTHER FUCKER.COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP</span>


THANKS ALOT BIG MARK


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 06:40 PM~19247463
> *THANKS ALOT 65
> NO WAY I GOT 2 B IN THE STREETS
> THANKS ALOT MIKE
> THANKS ALOT BIG MARK
> *


dam homie looks good ttt for cold blooded


----------



## East925Bay

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 04:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *


 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*Cold Blooked coming out sick. Great job and can't wait to see when done.*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Dec 5 2010, 06:51 PM~19247555-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4[email protected] 5 2010, 07:24 PM~19247781
> *dam homie looks good ttt for cold blooded
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-East925Bay_@Dec 5 2010, 10:12 PM~19249485
> *:0  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Cold Blooked coming out sick.  Great job and can't wait to see when done.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 4 2010, 01:12 PM~19237169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY COLOR BAR 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


who did the engraving?


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 03:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *


  fun part putting it together :biggrin: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 03:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY  </span>
> *





:cheesy: :around: :wow: :run: :run: 

THAT IS JUST *<span style=\'color:red\'>EXTREME COLD BLOODED*... :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59

supp Jeff,saw your car on saturday, Jose was goin at it :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Dec 6 2010, 11:41 AM~19253019-->
> 
> 
> 
> who did the engraving?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JAIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 01:49 PM~19254094
> * fun part putting it together :biggrin:
> :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA ITS FUN BUT ALOT OF RUN N AROUND 4 THE SMALL STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 02:59 PM~19254691
> *:cheesy:  :around:  :wow:  :run:  :run:
> 
> THAT IS JUST EXTREME COLD BLOODED... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT LISSET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 05:26 PM~19255968
> *supp Jeff,saw your car on saturday, Jose was goin at it :biggrin:
> *


COLD BLOODED LOOKS GOOD ADRIAN SENT ME PICS


----------



## East925Bay

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 6 2010, 05:26 PM~19255968
> *supp Jeff,saw your car on saturday, Jose was goin at it :biggrin:
> *


Bruno, you sat back and watched Jose at work. That a boy. Can't wait to see the body with some color on it. 

Call me up when you need help with that body on the 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 04:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *


 :0 fawking badass,,,,!!!!


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 5 2010, 06:25 PM~19246254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROUGHT MY FRAME HOME 2 DAY
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

What up big jeff ttt


----------



## 64' NINER

That's "Cold Blooded Murder" right there. Can't even imagine what the body gonna look like if the frame is like that.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by East925Bay+Dec 6 2010, 10:17 PM~19259328-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno, you sat back and watched Jose at work.  That a boy.  Can't wait to see the body with some color on it.
> 
> Call me up when you need help with that body on the 59 :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA BRUNO TAKE THAT 59 RAG OFF THE FRAME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 6 2010, 10:55 PM~19259817
> *:0 fawking badass,,,,!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HUEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 02:02 AM~19260801
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT KING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268716
> *What up big jeff ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN ALBERT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64' NINER_@Dec 7 2010, 10:07 PM~19268858
> *That's "Cold Blooded Murder" right there. Can't even imagine what the body gonna look like if the frame is like that.
> *


THANKS ALOT CARLOS A REAL GOOD SOLID HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JOSE,ADRIAN,BRUNO, SHOW N LUV GETTING THE HER BODY RITE GOOD LOOKING OUT THANKS  TAKEN PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO


----------



## ICEE*63

DAMN JEFF THAT FRAME IS OFF THE HOOK, SAME HERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CHROME ENGRAVING TOGETHER AND I NO YOUR GOING OVER THE TOP ON THE BODY AN PAINT MAN YOUR SETTING THE BAR KILLING EM :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## East925Bay

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 8 2010, 12:09 AM~19269900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSE,ADRIAN,BRUNO, SHOW N LUV GETTING THE HER BODY RITE GOOD LOOKING OUT THANKS  TAKEN PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO
> *


X65 Theres my boys at work. Getting Cold Blooded ready.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> JOSE,ADRIAN,BRUNO, SHOW N LUV GETTING THE HER BODY RITE GOOD LOOKING OUT THANKS  TAKEN PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO
> 
> Looking good jeff they got you moving forward!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> DAMN JEFF THAT FRAME IS OFF THE HOOK, SAME HERE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CHROME ENGRAVING TOGETHER AND I NO YOUR GOING OVER THE TOP ON THE BODY AN PAINT MAN YOUR SETTING THE BAR KILLING EM :worship: :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT RICHIE FAMILY FIRST LOOKING GOOD  




> X65 Theres my boys at work. Getting Cold Blooded ready.


YEA JOSE ADRIAN BRUNO R VERY GOOD PEOPLE SOLID  




> JOSE,ADRIAN,BRUNO, SHOW N LUV GETTING THE HER BODY RITE GOOD LOOKING OUT THANKS  TAKEN PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO
> 
> Looking good jeff they got you moving forward!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JOSE SAID MAYBE BY NEXT WEEK SHE B BACK HOME WAITTING 4 PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG MARK 4 THE PIC AND SUPPORT
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JOSE AND ADRIAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso og 64

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here goes the pics jeff its looking straighter than a mother fucker. jose' adrian, and anthony are getting down :cheesy:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

looking good homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> JOSE AND ADRIAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JR. HOW U DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here goes the pics jeff its looking straighter than a mother fucker. jose' adrian, and anthony are getting down :cheesy:
> THANKS AGAIN 4 THE LUV MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT ALBERT 4 THE LUV
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> here goes the pics jeff its looking straighter than a mother fucker. jose' adrian, and anthony are getting down :cheesy:
> Way to get down fellaz


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> :wow: Better hurry jeff with the frame that body almost ready for paint :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> :wow: Better hurry jeff with the frame that body almost ready for paint :wow:
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ADRIAN PUT N ON THE PRIMER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## LOC65SS

COMING OUT FU** CLEAN..LOOKS LIKE ILL LEAVE MY 65 IN GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## East925Bay

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 9 2010, 11:16 AM~19283391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> *


 :wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: What a teazer. Like a lot. Looking good.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> here goes the pics jeff its looking straighter than a mother fucker. jose' adrian, and anthony are getting down :cheesy:
> Way to get down fellaz
> 
> 
> 
> THEY HOOKED IT UP DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> :wow: Better hurry jeff with the frame that body almost ready for paint :wow:
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM PUSHING BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING OUT FU** CLEAN..LOOKS LIKE ILL LEAVE MY 65 IN GARAGE :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE GET UR 65 DONE WE NEED MORE OUT IN THE STREETS AND IN THE SHOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What a teazer. Like a lot. Looking good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## concretetom

:biggrin: dam jeff looking good,nice to see you guys tonight,ill be back soon.


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 11 2010, 12:51 AM~19299248
> *THEY HOOKED IT UP DAVE
> IM TRYING GOT 2 MAKE ANOTHER ROAD TRIP SOON
> IM PUSHING BIG MARK
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE GET UR 65 DONE WE NEED MORE OUT IN THE STREETS AND IN THE SHOWS
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> *


  JEFF UR RIDE GOING TO BE OUT OF THIS WORLD


----------



## DETONATER

cook1970,Dec 11 2010, 12:06 AM~19299337]
 JEFF UR RIDE GOING TO BE OUT OF THIS WORLD  










:naughty: 

It's getting really hard to choose which one is more cold blooded 


Looking really good Jeff! ! ! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by concretetom+Dec 11 2010, 01:01 AM~19299319-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: dam jeff looking good,nice to see you guys tonight,ill be back soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG TOM IT WAS KOOL KICKING IT WITH U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 01:06 AM~19299337
> * JEFF UR RIDE GOING TO BE OUT OF THIS WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOY I TELL U DAMMMMM I LUV THEM THICK AND SHE GOT MILK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 01:27 AM~19299398
> *cook1970,Dec 11 2010, 12:06 AM~19299337]
> JEFF UR RIDE GOING TO BE OUT OF THIS WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> It's getting really hard to choose which one is more cold blooded
> Looking really good Jeff! ! !  :wow:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK A.K.A MR. FLAKE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King61!_@Dec 11 2010, 01:36 AM~19299420
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


WHATS UP KING 61


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 9 2010, 09:11 PM~19288525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here goes the pics jeff its looking straighter than a mother fucker. jose' adrian, and anthony are getting down :cheesy:
> *


Looking good Jeff?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 10 2010, 12:14 PM~19293240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMNNNN


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

Man you Gave this car the perfect name cant wait to see it finished TTT


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE
> :wow: Better hurry jeff with the frame that body almost ready for paint :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: WOW!!!!!!!! A LA VERGA.....YOU KILLIN US HOMIE...BAD AZZ!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS+Dec 11 2010, 01:52 PM~19301808-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Jeff?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE HOWS THE 67 SS RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 11 2010, 04:49 PM~19302587
> *DAMNNNN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:51 PM~19304970
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOING ON ALBERT MR. BLACK MARKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 02:24 AM~19305876
> *Man you Gave this car the perfect name cant wait to see it finished TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT 4 THE LUV AND SUPPORT
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PATRON GOLD_@Dec 12 2010, 03:19 AM~19305957
> *:nicoderm: WOW!!!!!!!!  A LA VERGA.....YOU KILLIN US HOMIE...BAD AZZ!!!!
> *


THANKS ALOT 65 KEEP UR 65


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT TRAFFIC COLD BLOODED65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP COLD BLOODED!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Jeff!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

bad ass buildup! love that engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 8 2010, 12:09 AM~19269900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSE,ADRIAN,BRUNO, SHOW N LUV GETTING THE HER BODY RITE GOOD LOOKING OUT THANKS  TAKEN PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO
> *



SHIT JEFF.... that bodys gonna be staight as hell.... i think that cars been blocked out 6 times :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

Looking sick love the engravings


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Jeff Where u been hit me up


----------



## vouges17

*65 is going to be sick love the frame homie*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 12 2010, 11:45 PM~19312965
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:red\'>65 is going to be sick love the frame homie
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## ANTDOGG

damn u aint playin :biggrin: jeff shut um down dogg


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2010, 11:41 PM~19330408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2010, 11:41 PM~19330408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










THE MAN


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> damn u aint playin :biggrin: jeff shut um down dogg


IM TRYING BIG ANTDOGG  




>


THANKS HOMIE  




> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP SNAPPY 76 ROAD TRIP SOON
Click to expand...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2010, 10:41 PM~19330408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THE BODY :wow:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2010, 11:41 PM~19330408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF,KEEP MOVIN


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Dec 15 2010, 09:58 PM~19339050-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF,KEEP MOVIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Dec 16 2010, 02:37 PM~19344746
> *:h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP COLD BLOODED


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Dec 17 2010, 03:19 PM~19354239
> *TO THE TOP COLD BLOODED
> *


X2


----------



## bigshod




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Thanks again Jeff


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+Dec 15 2010, 08:32 PM~19338020-->
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE BODY :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 15 2010, 09:58 PM~19339050
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF,KEEP MOVIN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 17 2010, 03:19 PM~19354239
> *TO THE TOP COLD BLOODED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 17 2010, 03:31 PM~19354349
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 03:34 PM~19354383
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 17 2010, 04:12 PM~19354671
> *Thanks again Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS HOW IT SHOULD B
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:51 AM~19358673
> *
> *


THANKS EL RAIDER


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## topdown59

SUP JEFF


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 18 2010, 11:54 AM~19361239
> *SUP JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

:0 Nice!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> SUP JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: OH MY LORD BABY JESUS :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt 4 CB65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


THANKS BIG JOHNNY  




> SUP JEFF


SO THIS MEANS U R READY 2 SELL IT 2 ME  




> :0 Nice!


  




> SUP JEFF
> 
> :wow: :wow: OH MY LORD BABY JESUS :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP DAVE BRUNOS 59 RAG LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt 4 CB65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD HOWS IT GOING
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

going good jeff.....keep up that hard work on the 65,, gonna be a show stopper :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :h5: :h5: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE BELLY OF COLD BLOODED DONE BY COZZI ALMOST READY 4 PAINT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED 65 FRAME DONE BY JOES AUTO WORKS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MORE PICS OF THE FRAME JOE PAINTED 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 MOULDED BY COZZI


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC HOMIES MAKEN IT HAPPEN FINISH N THE BODY WORK


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 21 2010, 04:54 PM~19387179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 21 2010, 04:50 PM~19387144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 MOULDED BY COZZI
> *


*PINCHE ******....*


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel

lovin it


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 19 2010, 09:00 PM~19371425-->
> 
> 
> 
> going good jeff.....keep up that hard work on the 65,, gonna be a show stopper :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD GOOD 2 HEAR EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 20 2010, 11:44 PM~19381969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 21 2010, 05:17 PM~19387374
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:17 PM~19388435
> *PINCHE ******....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES HE IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:38 PM~19390963
> *  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3-wheel_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 PM~19391043
> *lovin it
> *


THANKS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THE FRAME 4 COLD BLOODED 65 MOULDED BY COZZI
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT 4 MINE 2 B DONE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THE BELLY OF COLD BLOODED DONE BY COZZI ALMOST READY 4 PAINT
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> TRAFFIC HOMIES MAKEN IT HAPPEN FINISH N THE BODY WORK
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> TEAM WORK


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> COLD BLOODED 65 FRAME DONE BY JOES AUTO WORKS
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST


----------



## cherry 64

> SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST
> 
> 
> 
> What up jeff boogie projects are looking real good keep pushing
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> THE BELLY OF COLD BLOODED DONE BY COZZI ALMOST READY 4 PAINT
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Jeff,,,, :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## stocktone1968

looking good homie


----------



## regal ryda

Happy Holidays to you and yours Jeff


----------



## LOC65SS

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO..


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by LOC65SS_@Dec 24 2010, 02:19 PM~19413170
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO..
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST
> THANKS BOOGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up jeff boogie projects are looking real good keep pushing
> 
> 
> 
> THERE MOVEN TRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Jeff,,,, :worship: :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS STEVE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968+Dec 23 2010, 08:12 PM~19406471-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 23 2010, 08:23 PM~19406547
> *Happy Holidays to you and yours Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 03:19 PM~19413170
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Dec 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19413582
> *x2    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 65


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 24 2010, 06:49 PM~19414362
> *THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS HOMIE
> THANKS 65
> THANKS 65
> *


good build homie.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

This icar is fukn sick, thats all i got to say about that


----------



## chewie




----------



## parrandero

merry christmas jeff hope u and fam have a good one :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

MERRY X--MAS JEFF


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by parrandero+Dec 25 2010, 07:45 PM~19419766-->
> 
> 
> 
> merry christmas jeff hope u and fam have a good one :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Dec 26 2010, 12:51 AM~19421215
> *MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> *


x65


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what up jeff


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 21 2010, 04:54 PM~19387179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OF THE ENGRAVEN 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup jeff?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by fons+Dec 24 2010, 07:00 PM~19414421-->
> 
> 
> 
> good build homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 07:15 PM~19414537
> *This icar is fukn sick, thats all i got to say about that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 12:09 PM~19418198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS U 2 CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 05:45 PM~19419766
> *merry christmas jeff hope u and fam have a good one :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS U 2 ADRIAN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Dec 25 2010, 10:51 PM~19421215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> *


I LUV THEM THICK ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by King61!+Dec 26 2010, 03:26 PM~19424661-->
> 
> 
> 
> x65
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS KING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:41 PM~19428107
> *what up jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 27 2010, 12:04 PM~19431183
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2010, 01:03 PM~19431626
> *Sup jeff?
> *


WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:worship: :worship: TTT!!


----------



## bigshod

wut up


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 25 2010, 10:51 PM~19421215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cherry 64

Supp we goin to get johnnys frame this friday :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 29 2010, 11:05 AM~19448555
> *Supp we goin to get johnnys frame this friday :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :worship: :worship: TTT!!


THANKS MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE UR 65  




> wut up


WHATS UP BIGSHOD  




> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE AND THICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U LIKE THEM THICK 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supp we goin to get johnnys frame this friday :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM ALWAYS DOWN 4 A ROAD TRIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW U DOWN 4 ROAD TRIPS 2 BOOGIE
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HADD TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## bigshod

Morning CB65 :biggrin:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> HAPPY NEW YEARS BROTHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JEFF HOPE U HAD GOOD HOLIDAYS WITH YOUR FAM. MAN THIS CHICK IS THICK
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

Mannnn she thick like I like'em :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> TTTT


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19479078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mannnn she thick like I like'em  :biggrin:
> *


daymn she gotta big ol dunky booty, she dont know it yet but thats wifey right there. my shit just swolled up as fat as that ass. :h5:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 26 2010, 12:51 AM~19421215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY X--MAS JEFF
> *



:naughty: :boink:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

:thumbsup:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 29 2010, 10:34 PM~19454503
> *THANKS MICKEY CANT WAIT 2 SEE UR 65
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> NICE AND THICK
> U LIKE THEM THICK 2
> IM ALWAYS DOWN 4 A ROAD TRIP
> I KNOW U DOWN 4 ROAD TRIPS 2 BOOGIE
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :yes: :yes: wat up my brutha....looks like you stayin busy...hows d "COLD BLOODED" COMING ALONG....


----------



## bigshod

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

:wave:
* Hope you have a bedazzled 2011, sending out an invitation and save the date flyer.*











*Link to carshow information. *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=575923&st=0


----------



## HRTBT65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AcWOEx2aS0


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Bad ass road trip homeboy cold blooded ttt


----------



## Brownz530

This is gonna be the siccest 65 i will ever see... i cant wait to see it at a show... :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT UP BROTHA JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: T T T FOR COLD BLODDED 65


----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO LISSET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty: :naughty: :yes: :yes: wat up my brutha....looks like you stayin busy...hows d "COLD BLOODED" COMING ALONG....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS COMEN ITS GETTING THERE THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good morning :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AcWOEx2aS0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG RICHARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass road trip homeboy cold blooded ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES IT WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be the siccest 65 i will ever see... i cant wait to see it at a show... :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE IM TRYING
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+Jan 8 2011, 03:34 AM~19538203-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 10:41 AM~19539536
> *WHAT UP BROTHA JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  T T T FOR COLD BLODDED 65
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jan 8 2011, 06:41 PM~19542748
> *uffin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE 62


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Jeffs direct connect for engraving. he works for milk :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY LIL BUDDY HE GETS DOWN ON ENGRAVEN


----------



## Brownz530

When you bringing out bro?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 9 2011, 02:07 PM~19548450
> *THANKS HOMIE
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE 62
> *


down to bodywork now so I'm thinking by late spring I can start putting it together


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Jeffs direct connect for engraving. he works for milk :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY LIL BUDDY HE GETS DOWN ON ENGRAVEN
> 
> 
> thats my lilbuddy 2!!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

> Jeffs direct connect for engraving. he works for milk :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY LIL BUDDY HE GETS DOWN ON ENGRAVEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How much could i get done for a gallon of milk???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> When you bringing out bro?


IM TRYING 4 THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW  




> down to bodywork now so I'm thinking by late spring I can start putting it together


THATS KOOL KEEP PUSHING IT WILL HAPPEN  




> Jeffs direct connect for engraving. he works for milk :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY LIL BUDDY HE GETS DOWN ON ENGRAVEN
> thats my lilbuddy 2!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> UR NEXT DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How much could i get done for a gallon of milk???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW HE WAS GOING RAISE HIS PRICES I THINK HE WAS ADD N COOKIES 2 :roflmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 10 2011, 02:20 PM~19556362
> *IM TRYING 4 THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW
> THATS KOOL KEEP PUSHING IT WILL HAPPEN
> UR NEXT DAVE
> I KNOW  HE WAS GOING RAISE HIS PRICES I THINK HE WAS ADD N COOKIES 2 :roflmao:
> *


That's some funny shit homie, Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Big Homie Jeff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

What up big jeff


----------



## stocktone1968

that frame work is off the hook!


----------



## Steve9663

*4T's bump for the Sickest 65 coming soon*


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

Can't wait to see cb at a show! Gona blow my 65 out with that red! :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Doing too much u a boss


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Jan 10 2011, 04:25 PM~19558318-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's some funny shit homie, Can't wait to see it done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS IM TRYING HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:11 PM~19560747
> *Sup Big Homie Jeff!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN MICKEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:12 PM~19562328
> *What up big jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT U READY 4 UR PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 11:45 PM~19563229
> *that frame work is off the hook!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT LORENZO HOWS THE CADI BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 11:27 AM~19566154
> *4T's bump for the Sickest 65 coming soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT BIG STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:41 PM~19569710
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE 65 GOING
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6T5 SHARK_@Jan 11 2011, 07:18 PM~19570108
> *Can't wait to see cb at a show! Gona blow my 65 out with that red! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE TRYING 2 GET IT DONE


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Jan 11 2011, 10:34 PM~19571842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doing too much u a boss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM JUST TRYING 2 CATCH UP 2 U BLACK MARKET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CPT BOY_@Jan 11 2011, 10:36 PM~19571885
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP 65 I SEE THE 65 RAG IS LOOKING REAL GOOD  




> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :drama:
> 
> WHATS UP MARK WE R GOING 2 NEED SOME MORE FLAKE SOON


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING THE TRANNY COVER CLEANED UP SO I CAN SEND IT OUT


----------



## stocktone1968

THANKS ALOT LORENZO HOWS THE CADI BUILD  
going good :biggrin:


----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 AM~19572668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THE TRANNY COVER CLEANED UP SO I CAN SEND IT OUT
> *



U GONNA ENGRAVE THE F#CKIN TRANNY TOO??? MANG, THIS GUY AINT GOIN TO THE TOP, HES OVER THE TOP!!!!


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 AM~19572668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THE TRANNY COVER CLEANED UP SO I CAN SEND IT OUT
> *


TTTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> KEEP PUSHING JEFFERY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


WHAT UP BIGSHOD  




> THANKS ALOT LORENZO HOWS THE CADI BUILD
> going good :biggrin:


KOOL R U GOING 2 START A PAGE  




> U GONNA ENGRAVE THE F#CKIN TRANNY TOO??? MANG, THIS GUY AINT GOIN TO THE TOP, HES OVER THE TOP!!!!


THANKS 4 THE TOOL COZZI 2 HELP ME WITH TRANNY  




>


WHATS UP JOE  




> TTTT


WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58  




> KEEP PUSHING JEFFERY
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT YOUNG DAVE
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 PM~19602443
> *  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> *



now thats a sick ass frame


----------



## cook1970

> KEEP PUSHING JEFFERY
> 
> 
> 
> x70  push push push n groove like the song :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 PM~19602443
> *  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> *


Man this gonna be one cold blooded 65! Bad ass work bro!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 14 2011, 11:55 PM~19602647-->
> 
> 
> 
> now thats a sick ass frame
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19602678
> *x70  push push push n groove like the song :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG GUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 12:39 AM~19602987
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 15 2011, 12:59 AM~19603109
> *Man this gonna be one cold blooded 65! Bad ass work bro!
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda

wuts poppin Jeff


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> KEEP PUSHING JEFFERY
> 
> KILLING EM BOY TTTT THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY BROTHA U READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> 1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup Jeff?


----------



## cook1970




----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 17 2011, 12:48 AM~19617657
> *
> *


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 11 2011, 11:04 PM~19572193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :drama:
> *



   

sickass paintjob!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> wuts poppin Jeff


WHATS UP HOWS THE 62  




> 1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE THE 67 ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG GUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sickass paintjob!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 17 2011, 08:31 PM~19624655
> *WHATS UP HOWS THE 62
> WHATS UP MIKE THE 67 ALMOST DONE
> WHATS UP BIG GUY
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


looks good homie keep it moving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 AM~19572668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING THE TRANNY COVER CLEANED UP SO I CAN SEND IT OUT
> *


Noice TTT for Jeff.....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## kami-cozzi

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 14 2011, 11:36 PM~19602443
> *  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> *



killin em with a cold blooded candy bullet... like a smooth criminal HAHAHA

u got that frame home yet?? if u do imma b pissed u havent called me over to smell the fresh clear.... :biggrin: 

n no worries on the tool bro, u know me, u just gotta catch me on my good day, when im not bein a white punk


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> looks good homie keep it moving :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WHATS UP BIG ALBERT  




> Noice TTT for Jeff.....


WHATS UP BIG STEVE  




> :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> T T T NICE WHAT UP BOOGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MARK I LIKE THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killin em with a cold blooded candy bullet... like a smooth criminal HAHAHA
> 
> u got that frame home yet?? if u do imma b pissed u havent called me over to smell the fresh clear.... :biggrin:
> 
> n no worries on the tool bro, u know me, u just gotta catch me on my good day, when im not bein a white punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> that's fucken cool  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 17 2011, 12:05 AM~19617725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## willskie187

> :naughty: :naughty:   :worship: :worship: :x: :x:


----------



## ANTDOGG

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> that's fucken cool  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> WHATS UP BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty: :naughty:   :worship: :worship: :x: :x:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG ANTDOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MARK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

IM PUTTING MY 1999 F350 7.3L TURBO DIESEL UP 4 SALE OR TRADE 126K MILES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> IM PUTTING MY 1999 F350 7.3L TURBO DIESEL UP 4 SALE OR TRADE 126K MILES
> IT LOOKS REAL GOOD JEFF


----------



## willskie187

Whats up big dogg, Hows that trans comin along??????


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP JEFFERY :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLDBLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 23 2011, 11:56 PM~19679995
> *COLDBLOODED 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='font-family:Times'>  THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:0 :0 :0 


<span style='font-family:Times'>  THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Jan 21 2011, 09:48 AM~19658736-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up big dogg, Hows that trans comin along??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPPEN 1 DAY AT A TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 21 2011, 01:47 PM~19660620
> *WHATS UP JEFFERY :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP DAVE U MISSED A ROAD TRIP
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 23 2011, 11:56 PM~19679995
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>  THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS
> *


WHATS UP BIG RICK THANKS


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :0 :0 :0
> <span style='font-family:Times'>  THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TILL MINE GET DONE :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187

JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPPEN 1 DAY AT A TIME  

I hear u homie, Any progress is good progress right :biggrin: DAMN those a arms turned out really NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578623


----------



## 6T5 SHARK




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


WHATS UP HOMIE  




> :0 :0 :0
> <span style='font-family:Times'>  THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS
> CANT WAIT TILL MINE GET DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SOON DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPPEN 1 DAY AT A TIME
> 
> I hear u homie, Any progress is good progress right :biggrin: DAMN those a arms turned out really NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA IT SEEMS LIKE 4 EVER BUT JUST HAVE 2 KEEP PUSHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578623
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT UP BIG ANTDOGG I SEE U MAKEN IT HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## willskie187

YEA IT SEEMS LIKE 4 EVER BUT JUST HAVE 2 KEEP PUSHING 

Shit i hear u bro, SAME SHIT HERE


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Dam jeff doing to much homie keep it moving ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHERE U AT COLD BLOODED :wave:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jan 26 2011, 03:23 PM~19704812
> *WHERE U AT COLD BLOODED :wave:
> *


X70 MAY BE HE'S IN THE GARAGE GOING A 100 MILE A HOUR :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

adrian, jose,and anthony getting cold blooded ready for joe


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Jan 25 2011, 12:13 PM~19693402-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA IT SEEMS LIKE 4 EVER BUT JUST HAVE 2 KEEP PUSHING
> 
> Shit i hear u bro, SAME SHIT HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IN THE END IT WILL ALL B WORTH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 12:45 PM~19693639
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO LISSET HOW HAVE U BEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 08:38 PM~19698178
> *Dam jeff doing to much homie keep it moving ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVE UR PARTS ALBERT HIT ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 26 2011, 03:23 PM~19704812
> *WHERE U AT COLD BLOODED :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOOK A ROAD TRIP 2 FRESNO 2 DAY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Jan 26 2011, 11:06 PM~19709708
> *X70 MAY BE HE'S IN THE GARAGE GOING A 100 MILE A HOUR :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS YESTERDAY JOSE, ADRIAN, ANTHONY, WERE OVER GETTING THE BODY READY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='font-family:Times'>THANKS 4 THE PICS MARK THANKS ALOT 4 THE HELP JOSE,ADRIAN,ANTHONY,


----------



## willskie187

> <span style='font-family:Times'>THANKS 4 THE PICS MARK THANKS ALOT 4 THE HELP JOSE,ADRIAN,ANTHONY,
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT :run: :run: gettin ready for some paint hno: LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

:0 SnAp, It's almost that time....Can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## chewie

<span style=\'color:red\'>  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 26 2011, 11:26 PM~19710358
> *HELLO LISSET HOW HAVE U BEEN
> *




What's up Jeff, Cold Blooded looking good... :cheesy: I been good, just getting ready for our car show. Will I be seeing you this year...hno:


----------



## CPT BOY

uffin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 27 2011, 12:21 PM~19712994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> OH SHIT :run: :run: gettin ready for some paint hno: LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS  




> :0 SnAp, It's almost that time....Can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


THANKS MARK  




> <span style=\'color:red\'> 1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Jeff, Cold Blooded looking good... :cheesy: I been good, just getting ready for our car show. Will I be seeing you this year...hno:
> 
> 
> 
> GLAD EVERYTHING IS GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:cheesy: :thumbsup: PESCOS FOR COLDBLOODED 65


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!


----------



## King61




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> adrian, jose,and anthony getting cold blooded ready for joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :cheesy: :thumbsup: PESCOS FOR COLDBLOODED 65
> THOSE MUST BE AT JAIMES :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :cheesy: :thumbsup: PESCOS FOR COLDBLOODED 65


THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS  




> TTT!!


WHATS UP MICKEY GLAD 2 SEE U STARTED A PAGE  




>


WHATS UP BIG KING 61  




> :cheesy: :thumbsup: PESCOS FOR COLDBLOODED 65
> THOSE MUST BE AT JAIMES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE IM GETTING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
Click to expand...


----------



## CPT BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 26 2011, 11:52 PM~19710199
> *adrian, jose,and anthony getting cold blooded ready for joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 27 2011, 11:21 AM~19712994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JEFF ISN'T PLAYING BOY !!! 

STRAIGHT BRINGING IT WITH THIS 1 !


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 27 2011, 11:21 AM~19712994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY+Jan 28 2011, 11:17 PM~19727681-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 11:28 PM~19727793
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 12:18 AM~19728180
> *DAMN JEFF ISN'T PLAYING BOY !!!
> 
> STRAIGHT BRINGING IT WITH THIS 1 !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG SHAWNEE 4 THE LUV
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cook1970_@Jan 29 2011, 12:39 AM~19728270
> *
> 
> *


WHATS UP BIG GUY 70


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

I know the paint is going to be sick the way the frame came out cant wait to see it hit the street


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 28 2011, 11:16 PM~19727674
> *THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS
> WHATS UP MICKEY GLAD 2 SEE U STARTED A PAGE
> WHATS UP BIG KING 61
> NOPE IM GETTING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wuts up carnal....looks like you went shoppin at a "TOYS STORE".....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY JEFF!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## regal ryda

You guys should get a RV and a trailer for tools and just travel the country doin work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742387
> *TTTT
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Jan 29 2011, 06:21 PM~19732466-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:20 PM~19733754
> *I know the paint is going to be sick the way the frame came out cant wait to see it hit the street
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT 1stL8d 66 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PATRON GOLD_@Jan 29 2011, 11:59 PM~19735159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: wuts up carnal....looks like you went shoppin at a "TOYS STORE".....
> *


YES I DID HOMIE AND IM GOING BACK AGAIN  




> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Jan 30 2011, 01:25 AM~19735478-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY JEFF!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U KNOW THATS HOW WE DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742387
> *TTTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 4 THE PICS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 30 2011, 10:40 PM~19742476
> *You guys should get a RV and a trailer for tools and just travel the country doin work :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY SHOULD DO THAT REAL GOOD PEOPLE SOLID
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 30 2011, 11:02 PM~19742710
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE


----------



## PATRON GOLD

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> TTTT</span>
> 
> 
> KEEP PUSHING JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> JOSE, ADRIAN, ANTHONY, YOU GUYS SHOWING ALOT OF LOVE FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

jeffs new toy


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 2 2011, 12:26 AM~19764343
> *jeffs new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fawk!!!


----------



## willskie187

[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Jeff what u got in ur storage is crazy sick :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Feb 2 2011, 12:32 AM~19764365-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  fawk!!!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 09:46 AM~19765967
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOWS EVERYTHING ON UR SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 2 2011, 10:07 AM~19766122
> *Jeff what u got in ur storage is crazy sick :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE GLAD U LIKE IT IM TRYING
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Feb 2 2011, 10:48 AM~19766476
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOWS THE 62 GOING


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 2 2011, 02:26 AM~19764343
> *jeffs new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :cheesy:


----------



## willskie187

Same shit here homie, Not movin fast at all. Dealin wit this fuckin snow  And waitin on my parts to get here. Seems like forever but it's only been a couple of days hno: I see ur movin right along, Do the damn thing homie :h5: Heres a pic of what i'm dealin wit and tryin to make some fun out of it :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 2 2011, 05:49 PM~19769966
> *Same shit here homie, Not movin fast at all. Dealin wit this fuckin snow   And waitin on my parts to get here. Seems like forever but it's only been a couple of days  hno: I see ur movin right along, Do the damn thing homie :h5: Heres a pic of what i'm dealin wit and tryin to make some fun out of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 DAMM THATS ALOT OF SNOW I KNOW ITS FUCK N COLD OVER THERE :0


----------



## topdown59

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742387
> *TTTT
> *


you know we are always down to help but i think there is something wrong with your camera cuz i look fat in all your pictures :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

What up jeff looks good ttt


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 2 2011, 05:02 PM~19769484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...."1965"..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP!!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 2 2011, 12:26 AM~19764343
> *jeffs new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Feb 2 2011, 06:16 PM~19770358-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know we are always down to help but i think there is something wrong with your camera cuz i look fat in all your pictures :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS OK BRUNO IT HAPPENS WITH AGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:50 PM~19773728
> *What up jeff looks good ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT A.K.A BLACK MARKET
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PATRON GOLD_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 AM~19775174
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:...."1965"..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE KEEP THE 65  




> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Feb 3 2011, 06:10 AM~19775540-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME BOOGIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Feb 3 2011, 11:01 PM~19783849
> *Wow
> *


WHATS UP JOE ITS ABOUT THAT TIME


----------



## Wildmint

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 3 2011, 10:01 PM~19783849
> *Wow
> *


I want to see that on there!!! Looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 6 2011, 04:33 PM~19803136
> *I want to see that on there!!! Looking good
> *



 WHATS UP BIG SAM A.K.A WILD MINT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS 2 THE HOMIE ALBERT AND HIS FAMILY 4 THE HELP 2 DAY


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Anytime homie


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 27 2011, 11:21 AM~19712994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>  1965 SS RAG COLD BLOODED 65 FULL SHOW 2011 I HOPE
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY

page 65 :0


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 PM~19742387
> *TTTT
> *



4T's for the brother JEFF :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Feb 7 2011, 09:42 PM~19814462-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS THATS THE WAY IT GETS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 10:48 PM~19815088
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19815161
> *TTT!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY LETS SEE SOME COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 7 2011, 10:57 PM~19815182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 11:26 PM~19815420
> *page 65  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Feb 8 2011, 09:56 AM~19817569
> *4T's for the brother JEFF :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 4 THE LUV STEVE


----------



## regal ryda

how long before you go to paint


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THANKS 2 THE HOMIE ALBERT AND HIS FAMILY 4 THE HELP 2 DAY
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HEY JEFF THANKS FOR THE HELP AGAIN!!!!


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

Looks good. keep on pushing


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up bro how are wats going on are u going to the salinas show march 20


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> how long before you go to paint


SHOULD B AT THE SHOP BY THE END OF THIS MONTH  




> THANKS 2 THE HOMIE ALBERT AND HIS FAMILY 4 THE HELP 2 DAY
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> HEY JEFF THANKS FOR THE HELP AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD BOOGIE ROAD TRIPS GET THE JOB DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. keep on pushing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wats up bro how are wats going on are u going to the salinas show march 20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT KNOW YET ILL HAVE TO SEE WHATS GOING ON
Click to expand...


----------



## ralph9577

LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## montemanls

ttt nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here you go jeff some parts for cold blooded 65 TTTT


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 9 2011, 09:35 PM~19832254
> *here you go jeff some parts for cold blooded 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 9 2011, 09:37 PM~19832271
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 THANKS ALOT MARK 4 PAINTNG THE PARTS 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

> <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 THANKS ALOT MARK 4 PAINTNG THE PARTS 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good jeff ttt
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> here you go jeff some parts for cold blooded 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark got done


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 2 2011, 02:26 AM~19764343
> *jeffs new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> here you go jeff some parts for cold blooded 65 TTTT</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark got done
> 
> YEA WE JUST DROPED OFF ALL THOSE PARTS BOOGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP KING 61 T T T T
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

Lookin good Jeff, I bet ur happier then a kid in a candy store :biggrin:


----------



## Stranger69

> here you go jeff some parts for cold blooded 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark got done
> 
> 
> 
> man i wish i can afford to do this :tears: :tears: :biggrin: nice build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 10 2011, 01:52 PM~19837200
> *COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> *


x58 TTTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 THANKS ALOT MARK 4 PAINTNG THE PARTS 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> 
> that is bad ass bro
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Top Notch


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Feb 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19841642
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Top Notch
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 9 2011, 09:35 PM~19832254
> *YES SIR, COLD BLOODED :worship: :wave:*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Feb 10 2011, 10:01 AM~19835740-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good Jeff, I bet ur happier then a kid in a candy store :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA CANT WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 12:32 PM~19836676
> *man i wish i can afford to do this  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin: nice build bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT SUCKS IT WASENT EASY 4 ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 10 2011, 01:52 PM~19837200
> *COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Feb 10 2011, 10:12 PM~19841408
> *YES SIR, COLD BLOODED  :worship:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG STEVE THANKS


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Just wanted to let you know I just happend on this build thread the other day and litterally had to go through all 60 plus pages.......I am not a big fan of post 64 impalas, BUT DAMN YOU JUST MADE ME A FAN!!!!!!!!!!!

your 65 is bad azz!!!!!!!!

I tried to find in the 1000's of comments who specifically does your engraving and where is said person located but all I think I saw was a first name......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 11 2011, 05:43 PM~19847479
> *Just wanted to let you know I just happend on this build thread the other day and litterally had to go through all 60 plus pages.......I am not a big fan of post 64 impalas, BUT DAMN YOU JUST MADE ME A FAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> your 65 is bad azz!!!!!!!!
> 
> I tried to find in the 1000's of comments who specifically does your engraving and where is said person located but all I think I saw was a first name......
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 10 2011, 02:01 AM~19834089
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


I like, you going with Holly 94's or Strombergs? Its hard to see in the pic. I will be adding a 6 x 2 setup on my Cadillac, I really enjoy the vintage carb setups.


----------



## regal ryda

I see you gettin it in Jeff


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2011, 09:32 PM~19742387
> *TTTT
> *


lookin goog jeff, whens the body gunna see paint :wow: :wow:


----------



## og069

:wow: Bro i had 2 go through the hole 67 [65] pages because i couldn,t bel65ve what i was c :wow: n that is 1 COLD BLOODED 65 right hear its just going 2 kill everything around WORKMAN SHIP is just outstanding helpers r true friends im just totally blown away :machinegun: :sprint: it,s the true love of a lowrider [lowriders] best example right hear 2nd to nun its OVER THE TOP im lost 4 words cold blooded has just scard me 4 LIFE :worship: :worship: :worship: TTT 4 TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop+Feb 11 2011, 05:43 PM~19847479-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I just happend on this build thread the other day and litterally had to go through all 60 plus pages.......I am not a big fan of post 64 impalas, BUT DAMN YOU JUST MADE ME A FAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> your 65 is bad azz!!!!!!!!
> 
> I tried to find in the 1000's of comments who specifically does your engraving and where is said person located but all I think I saw was a first name......
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE 4 THE LUV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19855714
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 10:57 PM~19855758
> *I like, you going with Holly 94's or Strombergs? Its hard to see in the pic. I will be adding a 6 x 2 setup on my Cadillac, I really enjoy the vintage carb setups.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 13 2011, 01:43 AM~19856605
> *I see you gettin it in Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM TRYING HOMIE HOWS THE 62 COMEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:03 PM~19858634
> *lookin goog jeff, whens the body gunna see paint :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHOULD B THERE ANY DAY NOW AT SHOP
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-og069_@Feb 13 2011, 06:18 PM~19860430
> *:wow: Bro i had 2 go through the hole 67 [65] pages because i couldn,t bel65ve what i was c :wow: n that is 1 COLD BLOODED 65  right hear its just going 2 kill  everything around WORKMAN SHIP is just outstanding helpers r true friends im just totally blown away  :machinegun:  :sprint:  it,s the true love of a lowrider [lowriders]  best example right hear 2nd to nun its OVER THE TOP im lost 4 words  cold blooded has just scard me 4 LIFE :worship:  :worship:  :worship: TTT 4 TRAFFIC CC
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE 4 THE LUV


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

comin out tight!


----------



## RollNMy64

That 5 is smoking! When it's done, it will start Fires!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 13 2011, 06:49 PM~19860641
> *IM TRYING HOMIE HOWS THE 62 COMEN
> *


its comming I keep changin directions, took my moonroof out in favor of the gold glass think it'll look betta with the Corona Cream, and decided to replace the quarters rather than try and work them straight....hopefully I can have paint by the end of summer


----------



## vouges17

nice ass 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 209-BLACK6T4+Feb 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19863248-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BLACK MARKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:13 AM~19864558
> *comin out tight!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:31 AM~19865772
> *That 5 is smoking! When it's done, it will start Fires!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 14 2011, 12:54 PM~19867432
> *its comming I keep changin directions, took my moonroof out in favor of the gold glass think it'll look betta with the Corona Cream, and decided to replace the quarters rather than try and work them straight....hopefully I can have paint by the end of summer
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL KEEP PUSHING HOMIE CANT STOP NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 04:46 PM~19869212
> *nice ass 65  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 14 2011, 07:06 PM~19870481
> *:nicoderm:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DETONATER

*I can't wait to see what Joe does to your car! * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

keep up the good work looking very good :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kasem1963

TTT Traffic doin the damn thang!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Thank for the help today cold blooded


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Thanks for looking out Jeff.


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTTT FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style='color:red'>TTTT FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65


WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY I GOT UR PARTS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 15 2011, 01:37 AM~19873697
> *TTT Traffic doin the damn thang!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS 4 THE LUV HOMIE UR 64 RAG IS LOOKING GOOD U R DOING IT RITE


----------



## Steve9663

GOOD MORNING BROTHER JEFF COLD BLOODED 4T'S :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard

TTT for Jeff's Cold Blooded 65...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## EVIL91

*looking good traffic*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

ttt


----------



## NOS61RAG

Just went thru your build...... Fuckin nice!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Steve9663+Feb 16 2011, 09:41 AM~19883264-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING BROTHER JEFF COLD BLOODED 4T'S :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC STEVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19886369
> *TTT for Jeff's Cold Blooded 65...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 16 2011, 08:44 PM~19888585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 10:09 PM~19889423
> *looking good traffic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 16 2011, 11:12 PM~19890001
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOS61RAG_@Feb 16 2011, 11:19 PM~19890080
> *Just went thru your build...... Fuckin nice!
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## 73loukat

Sup Mr.Coldblooded :wave:


----------



## puertorican65

WHAT UP BIG DAWG HOWS IT GOING


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 13 2011, 08:18 PM~19860430
> *:wow: Bro i had 2 go through the hole 67 [65] pages because i couldn,t bel65ve what i was c :wow: n that is 1 COLD BLOODED 65  right hear its just going 2 kill  everything around WORKMAN SHIP is just outstanding helpers r true friends im just totally blown away  :machinegun:  :sprint:  it,s the true love of a lowrider [lowriders]  best example right hear 2nd to nun its OVER THE TOP im lost 4 words  cold blooded has just scard me 4 LIFE :worship:  :worship:  :worship: TTT 4 TRAFFIC CC
> *


----------



## EVIL91

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## og069

:wow: no new pic homie  :x:


----------



## og069

:wow: no new pic homie  :x: :boink: 65,5 :naughty: :drama: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 17 2011, 05:54 PM~19895825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19899502
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>WHAT UP BIG DAWG HOWS IT GOING
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS IT GOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:03 PM~19905436
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP KING 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19907129
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-og069_@Feb 19 2011, 09:53 AM~19909201
> *:wow: no new pic homie    :x:          :boink: 65,5 :naughty:        :drama:  :worship:
> *


THERE COME N JUST PICKED UP SOME MORE GOODIES


----------



## bigshod

:drama: :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICKED UP YESTERDAY ITS NOT CHROMED YET


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> WHERE'S THE OTHER STUFF AT? :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

ANOTHER ONE DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *


.... :0 :0 .....DAM BRO,,,YOU KILLIN US..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *


sup bro parts looking bad ass ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :drama: :h5:


HOWS THE PAINT N GOING BIGSHOD  




> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> WHERE'S THE OTHER STUFF AT? :biggrin:
> CANT SHOW EVERYTHING JUST ALITTLE HERE AND THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER ONE DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A GOOD ONE EVERYBODY GOT THE JOB DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :0 :0 .....DAM BRO,,,YOU KILLIN US..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE I HOPE U R KEEP N THE 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup bro parts looking bad ass ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE IM TRYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> PICKED UP YESTERDAY ITS NOT CHROMED YET
> 
> Damn that looks damn good Jeff :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## puertorican65

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Feb 19 2011, 09:27 PM~19913146-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP YESTERDAY ITS NOT CHROMED YET
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *


jeff doing to much 


LRM BETTER BE READY TO SHOOT THIS FOR THE FRONT COVER 

SO MUCH DETAIL ITS GONNA WEAR OUT THEY'RE CAMERA'S :wow:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

TTT for COLDBLOODED 65!!


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 08:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *



DAMM looks GOOD :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> PICKED UP YESTERDAY ITS NOT CHROMED YET
> 
> Damn that looks damn good Jeff :cheesy:
> THANKS ALOT MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeff doing to much
> LRM BETTER BE READY TO SHOOT THIS FOR THE FRONT COVER
> 
> SO MUCH DETAIL ITS GONNA WEAR OUT THEY'RE CAMERA'S :wow:
> THANKS 4 THE LUV SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for COLDBLOODED 65!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM looks GOOD :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAWKING NICE...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## EVIL91

keep it up bro car comming out bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 20 2011, 09:43 PM~19920579
> *THANKS 65
> WHATS UP MICKEY
> THANKS 65
> *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO TEH TOP!!!!


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> WHERE'S THE OTHER STUFF AT? :biggrin:
> 
> BOY U AINT NUTTIN NICE TO THE TOP HOMIE  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## kasem1963

DAMN THIS RIDE SHOULD BE NAMED ENGRAVED TIL THE GRAVE!!  
COMIN OUT DETAILED THAN MUTHA!!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 21 2011, 06:04 AM~19921784
> *DAMN THIS RIDE SHOULD BE NAMED ENGRAVED TIL THE GRAVE!!
> COMIN OUT DETAILED THAN MUTHA!!
> *


Hell yeah X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Looking good homie


----------



## bigshod

ttt jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> FAWKING NICE...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS HUEY




> keep it up bro car comming out bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup


THANKS HOMIE 




>


THANKS 




> <span style='color:red'>BOY U AINT NUTTIN NICE TO THE TOP HOMIE  :wow: :wow: :wow:
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN THIS RIDE SHOULD BE NAMED ENGRAVED TIL THE GRAVE!!
> COMIN OUT DETAILED THAN MUTHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:wave:


----------



## HRTBT65

I AINT NEVER C NOBODY MAKE MOVES LIKE U, U PAY THE COST TO B THA BOSS.... PLUS TAX!!!!
BBBBBBOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.....LOL
TTT YOUNG JEFFRY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Steve9663

Good Morning JEFF Hows it going brother, TRAFFIC FAM to the fullest...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Feb 21 2011, 08:52 PM~19928176-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 05:46 PM~19935334
> *I AINT NEVER C NOBODY MAKE MOVES LIKE U, U PAY THE COST TO B THA BOSS.... PLUS TAX!!!!
> BBBBBBOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.....LOL
> TTT YOUNG JEFFRY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG RICHARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 08:09 PM~19936756
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 22 2011, 10:26 PM~19938198
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@Feb 23 2011, 10:07 AM~19940659
> *Good Morning JEFF Hows it going brother, TRAFFIC FAM to the fullest...
> *


WHATS UP STEVE JUST TAKEN IT EASY


----------



## CADDY925

> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> WHERE'S THE OTHER STUFF AT? :biggrin:
> 
> BOY U AINT NUTTIN NICE TO THE TOP HOMIE  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ANTDOGG

you and al bringing some new heat for stockton .......TTT .....KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED.....PEOPLE..........


----------



## uso og 64

TTT for the homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Much respect from Vic Jr. USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by CADDY925+Feb 23 2011, 08:21 PM~19945317-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 09:48 AM~19949348
> *you and al bringing some new heat for stockton .......TTT .....KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED.....PEOPLE..........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW WERE BOTH TRYING 2 DO WHAT WE LUV BIG ANTDOGG
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uso og 64_@Feb 24 2011, 01:17 PM~19950905
> *TTT for the homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Much respect from Vic Jr. USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton
> *


THANKS YOUNG VIC JR. KEEP PUSHING ON UR RAG


----------



## PATRON GOLD

.... :wave:....WUT UP MY BRUTHA....


----------



## Bejeweled_65

*Buenos dias!! Long time no check in... :wave: Looking Fab!!


TTT *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 25 2011, 12:19 PM~19959288
> *COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> *


KEEP MOVING JEFF LOOKING REAL GOOD,LETS GO TO VEGAS


----------



## Wildmint

Looking good!!!! Lets see more pics....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
T
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD+Feb 25 2011, 02:42 AM~19956970-->
> 
> 
> 
> .... :wave:....WUT UP MY BRUTHA....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING MUCH HOMIE 1 DAY AT A TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 10:43 AM~19958656
> *Buenos dias!! Long time no check in... :wave:  Looking Fab!!
> TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO HOW HAVE U BEEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 25 2011, 12:19 PM~19959288
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> T
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> T
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> T
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Blocky77

how's the five coming ? post more pic's if you can


----------



## topdown59

:dunno: WHERE U BEEN :dunno:


----------



## og069

:wow: yo boi this car is off tap it,s dam crazy the more pic,s i see the more i can,t believe it blows me away TTT 4 cold blooded that shit is just pure ganster :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## shops laggard

TTT for Cold Blooded 65, Jeff you are doing the damn thing; keep movin' forward bro.


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 26 2011, 01:17 PM~19967279
> *HELLO HOW HAVE U BEEN
> *



been good, staying busy...its that time of year...  :wave:


----------



## willskie187

What up Big Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

*Sup Jeff, got a couple of cases of flake waiting for Joe...* :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Mar 1 2011, 04:07 PM~19991385
> *What up Big Jeff :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 25 2011, 08:26 PM~19962915
> *KEEP MOVING JEFF LOOKING REAL GOOD,LETS GO TO VEGAS
> *


vegas!! ooohh shit hno: hno: hno: :run:


----------



## uso og 64

Cold Blooded is looking tight luvin them pic's TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Mar 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20002960
> *vegas!! ooohh shit hno:  hno:  hno:  :run:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: come on traffic ttt


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Feb 26 2011, 02:21 PM~19967300-->
> 
> 
> 
> how's the five coming ? post more pic's if you can
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOON MORE PICS 2 COME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:51 PM~19975156
> *:dunno: WHERE U BEEN :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HERE AND THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:15 AM~19979018
> *:wow: yo boi this car is off tap it,s dam crazy the more pic,s i see the more i can,t believe it blows me away  TTT 4 cold blooded that shit is just pure ganster :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 28 2011, 10:16 AM~19979702
> *TTT for Cold Blooded 65, Jeff you are doing the damn thing; keep movin' forward bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 04:06 PM~19990944
> *been good, staying busy...its that time of year...   :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS GOOD 2 HEAR ITS ALMOST SUMMER TIME
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-willskie187_@Mar 1 2011, 05:07 PM~19991385
> *What up Big Jeff :biggrin:
> *


JUST WAITING ON PARTS TAKEN IT DAY BY DAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> *Sup Jeff, got a couple of cases of flake waiting for Joe...* :0  :yes:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK CANT WAIT VERY SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP ALBERT BLACK MARKET LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE ALMOST READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vegas!! ooohh shit  hno:    :run:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP ADRIAN TRUNK PAN WAS BLING BLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Blooded is looking tight luvin them pic's TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT VIC JR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  come on traffic ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRRRRRRRRRRRINNNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 4 2011, 10:03 AM~20013498
> *JUST WAITING ON PARTS TAKEN IT DAY BY DAY
> *


Me too homie i feel ya, 1 week feels like 3 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

check this video out mitchy slick reppn hard


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TTT on your 65RAG bro looking good!

heres a video of my 70RAG


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls

Tttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+Mar 4 2011, 09:24 AM~20013940-->
> 
> 
> 
> Me too homie i feel ya, 1 week feels like 3  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I hate waiting on parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 [email protected] 4 2011, 10:19 AM~20014260
> *check this video out mitchy slick reppn hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 [email protected] 4 2011, 10:25 AM~20014301
> *TTT  on your 65RAG  bro looking good!
> 
> heres a video of my 70RAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need 2 learn how 2 do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 4 2011, 06:47 PM~20017230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up homie is weather good out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 08:04 PM~20017771
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up bigshod
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Mar 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20030064
> *Tttt
> *


what's up Joe u ready


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 19 2011, 10:30 PM~19913161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PICKED UP FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Jeff ova there gettin busy with the buildin.....calipers look tight


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup Jeff?


----------



## uso og 64

:wave: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

Let's keep movin' :biggrin: TTT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 9 2011, 11:00 AM~20050681
> *Let's keep movin'  :biggrin:  TTT
> *


x2  

what up uce


----------



## HRTBT65

:nicoderm:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 9 2011, 11:00 AM~20050681
> *Let's keep movin'  :biggrin:  TTT
> *


yeah you too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 7 2011, 07:02 PM~20038248
> *yea I hate waiting on parts
> i like the video
> i need 2 learn how 2 do that
> what's up homie is weather good out there
> what's up bigshod
> what's up Joe u ready
> *


ITS GETING A LIL BETTER BRO HOW ARE U


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:06 AM~20050725
> *x2
> 
> what up uce
> *


 :wave: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, just remodeling the house and working on the rag house. How about you bro?


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 9 2011, 08:04 PM~20054470
> *yeah you too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: with your help we will keep moving brother :biggrin: .


----------



## shops laggard

:wave: Jeff, sorry for using your tread to answer questions, bro. But Jeff keep moving forward :biggrin: .


----------



## regal ryda

MIA


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

BOUGHT TIME U GET THAT COMPUTER WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Stranger69+Mar 7 2011, 11:58 PM~20039664-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:45 AM~20041401
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20043153
> *Jeff ova there gettin busy with the buildin.....calipers look tight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 8 2011, 07:59 PM~20046217
> *Sup Jeff?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by uso og [email protected] 9 2011, 12:04 AM~20048345
> *:wave:  TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 9 2011, 11:00 AM~20050681
> *Let's keep movin'  :biggrin:  TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying big Vic u know how it gose
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 9 2011, 11:06 AM~20050725
> *x2
> 
> what up uce
> *


what's up big shawnee


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65+Mar 9 2011, 06:28 PM~20053689-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up young Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cherry [email protected] 9 2011, 08:04 PM~20054470
> *yeah you too :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's up trrrrrino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 9 2011, 10:51 PM~20056098
> *ITS GETING A LIL BETTER BRO HOW ARE U
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's good to hear summer almost here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 10 2011, 08:54 AM~20058094
> *:wave: Jeff, sorry for using your tread to answer questions, bro. But Jeff keep moving forward  :biggrin: .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all good Vic family always welcomed on my page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 10 2011, 10:30 AM~20058775
> *MIA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my computer is down have to use my phone it sucks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGIE'Z 76_@Mar 10 2011, 02:37 PM~20060501
> *BOUGHT TIME U GET THAT COMPUTER WORKING :biggrin:
> *


Nope still broke use n my cell phone 4 now


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20060588
> *its all good Vic family always welcomed on my page
> *


 :thumbsup: 

_______________________________________________________________________

I'm trying big Vic u know how it goes.

I know, bro; TIME<TIME<TIME is what we have :biggrin: ,but we want our rides on the road again :wow: :biggrin:  .


----------



## kami-cozzi

DAMN..... THIS MOTHA FUCKER IS SUCH A BOSS HE DONT EVEN ANSWER HIS PHONE OR RETURN CALLS. 

YOU REMEMBER WHEN THIS CAR WAS JUST A DREAM, AND SOME NO-NAME WHITE BOY BUST HIS ASS WORKIN WITH A BUNCH OF PISAS AND CATERED TO ALL YOUR IDEAS??

AND WE LAYED OUT THE GROUND WORK CLEANING UP THE ENTIRE BELLY, FIREWALL, JAMBS, DASH, EVERY NOOK AND CRANNY, AND THAT BITCHIN FRAME??? WHICH I HAVENT EVEN BEEN INVITED OVER TO LOOK AT YET!!!!

NOW LOOK AT EVERYBODY JOCKIN YOUR SHIT, WANTIN TO PUT THEIR HANDS ALL OVER THIS 65....... LOOKS LIKE THAT DREAMS BECOMIN A REALITY...

AND I CANT EVEN GET A FONE CALL BACK

ANYWAYS............

I HAD A SPONSOR LINED UP FOR YOU FOR ALL YOUR AUDIO/VIDEO SHIT; AND IM TALKIN FULL SPONSORSHIP. I SHOWED THEM YOUR PAGE HERE N ALL THE PICS OF WHAT WE DID AND THEY WERE DIGGIN IT.

LIFE IS FULL OF MISSED OPPORTUNITIES I GUESS


----------



## PATRON GOLD

..... :wave: :wave: .....


----------



## 73loukat

:wave: Sup Coldblooded.Looking good homie.TTT for muthafuckin Jeff!!!!Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## uso og 64

Cold bLooded is looking killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep them pics coming ttt for the brotha Jeff


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY AT DISNEYLAND :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY AT DISNEYLAND :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER TRIP DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> WE GOT TO SEE SOME GOODIES THAT WEEKEND


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

what up jeff ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## DELGADO58

hows everything jeff


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Mar 10 2011, 03:53 PM~20061175-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm trying big Vic u know how it goes.
> 
> I know, bro; TIME<TIME<TIME is what we have  :biggrin: ,but we want our rides on the road again  :wow:  :biggrin:   .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 11 2011, 10:37 PM~20072410
> *..... :wave:  :wave: .....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 01:35 PM~20075683
> *:wave: Sup Coldblooded.Looking good homie.TTT for muthafuckin Jeff!!!!Cant wait to see it finished
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG LOUKAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by uso og [email protected] 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20089208
> *Cold bLooded is looking killer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  keep them pics coming ttt for the brotha Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS YOUNG JR.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 14 2011, 08:52 PM~20092769
> *HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY AT DISNEYLAND :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME VERY LONG DAY IM BURNT OUT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY AT DISNEYLAND :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER TRIP DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> WE GOT TO SEE SOME GOODIES THAT WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> YES WE DID THANKS 4 THE HELP WITH THE LIL 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up jeff ttt for the homie :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :h5:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows everything jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN ALITTLE SLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOE
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's booty boo car


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 07:36 PM~20108966
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIGSHOD  




> here's booty boo car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT MARK CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wow:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


DAMMM LOOKING VERY GOOD TTT :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 209TIME!!!

WHAT UP JEFF?

the six 5 lookin super sick wid it.....you bout to shut shit down for real, do yo thang homie!!!


give me a call if you want me to get hella pic's for you, im gettin good with the camera..... :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


 :wow: is all I can say, keep it moving bro. I am getting excited for you; cannot wait till she is done.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by CADDY925+Mar 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20110291-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO4LIFE [email protected] 16 2011, 09:36 PM~20110319
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 09:58 PM~20110554
> *DAMMM LOOKING VERY GOOD TTT :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 10:51 PM~20111004
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 11:23 PM~20111202
> *WHAT UP JEFF?
> 
> the six 5 lookin super sick wid it.....you bout to shut shit down for real, do yo thang homie!!!
> give me a call if you want me to get hella pic's for you, im gettin good with the camera..... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ANT IM TRYING
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Mar 17 2011, 07:50 AM~20112527
> *:wow: is all I can say, keep it moving bro. I am getting excited for you; cannot wait till she is done.
> *


THANKS BIG VIC


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> here's booty boo car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MARK I LIKE THAT COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> 
> 
> TOO MUCH CANDY AND CROME AAA AAAA AA A :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

got damn jeff! drive line is :worship: :worship:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> damnnnn :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


looks hella good :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> here's booty boo car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MARK I LIKE THAT COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO MUCH CANDY AND CROME AAA AAAA AA A :biggrin:
> THANKS BOOGIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JOE THE 68 IN VEGAS THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got damn jeff! drive line is :worship: :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS KEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnnnn :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks hella good :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> Mannnn :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

:wow: :wow: :wow: ttt looking good jeff


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


----------



## regal ryda

Puttin in that serious werk


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20110247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE
> *


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> 
> 
> DAMMMM YOU DOING TO MUCH LOOKING GOOD JEFF! GEORGE AND MIKE ARE SOME KOOL PEOPLE


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 20 2011, 11:27 PM~20140116
> *Puttin in that serious werk
> *


X65


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 18 2011, 03:28 PM~20122709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> *


 :0 very nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> Mannnn :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: ttt looking good jeff
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BLACK MARKET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in that serious werk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS REGAL RYDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HEAVY HITTER 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> DAMMMM YOU DOING TO MUCH LOOKING GOOD JEFF! GEORGE AND MIKE ARE SOME KOOL PEOPLE
> 
> YEA THEY R KOOL N 2 DEEP 76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 very nice homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## montemanls

Ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup Jeff?


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 18 2011, 01:28 PM~20122709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> *


 :nicoderm: ing sweet Jeff, you are setting a new mark for 65 and above :wow: ; can't wait till Cold Blooded 65 is done.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Mar 21 2011, 10:48 PM~20148295-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE U READY I AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STOCKTON [email protected] 21 2011, 10:56 PM~20148385
> *Sup Jeff?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP LET ME KNOW IF U WANT THOSE PARTS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 PM~20152009
> *:nicoderm: ing sweet Jeff, you are setting a new mark for 65 and above  :wow: ; can't wait till Cold Blooded 65 is done.
> *


THANKS BIG VIC 4 THE LUV


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 03:48 PM~20153498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *



HOT DAMN LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20153498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *



, daayum!!


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20153498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *



WOW... looks GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 22 2011, 04:09 PM~20153684
> *, daayum!!
> *


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Maximus1959

I am curious to here what is a "Bullet Edition?"


----------



## eazymoney916

Looking super nice! Do you possibly have a line on rear moldings (SS) for a 65? I need some. I'm looking for all three. Kinda hard to come across.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2011, 01:35 AM~20158387
> *I am curious to here what is a "Bullet Edition?"
> *











:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

dammm looking fukn badas jeff... hey do u have the front bracket for the plates??

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> HOT DAMN LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


THANKS STEVE




> , daayum!!


THANKS KEO




> WOW... looks GOOD :thumbsup:


THANKS 65




>


THANKS HOMIE




> I was just thinking the same thing


THANKS HOMIE




> I am curious to here what is a "Bullet Edition?"


ITS JOES AUTO WORKS SIGNATURE




> Looking super nice! Do you possibly have a line on rear moldings (SS) for a 65? I need some. I'm looking for all three. Kinda hard to come across.


HAVE U TRYED CAR SHOP IN L.A. OR JIMS IN SAC.




> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> WHATS UP BIG MARK THATS IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dammm looking fukn badas jeff... hey do u have the front bracket for the plates??
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HUEY
Click to expand...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2011, 02:06 AM~20158424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I see....so its like an artist signing his work and thats his signature. Joe does real nice work, glad to see he painted your ride. Looks like it should make some noise out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 23 2011, 01:35 AM~20158387
> *I am curious to here what is a "Bullet Edition?"
> *


Long story.  thanks for the compliment.  ttt for coldblooded.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 23 2011, 11:57 AM~20160446
> *Long story.  thanks for the compliment.  ttt for coldblooded.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> 
> 
> UMM HUMM :drama:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 22 2011, 03:48 PM~20153498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING EVERYTHING READY 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 23 2011, 10:57 AM~20160446
> *Long story.  thanks for the compliment.  ttt for coldblooded.
> *



please explain i have nothing but time... lol..j/k waddup joe..


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Jeff!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLDBLOODED NEW HEART  :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Long story.  thanks for the compliment.  ttt for coldblooded.


WHATS UP JOE TTT NICE




> COLDBLOODED NEW HEART </span> :cheesy:
> WHATS UP MARK THANKS 4 THE PICS
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2011, 02:06 AM~20158424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CADDY925

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2011, 08:49 PM~20165182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLDBLOODED NEW HEART   :cheesy:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum

wow


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 23 2011, 10:57 AM~20160446
> *Long story.  thanks for the compliment.  ttt for coldblooded.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2011, 07:49 PM~20165182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLDBLOODED NEW HEART   :cheesy:
> *


aint nuttin like fresh goodwrench 350 out the box!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 23 2011, 09:26 PM~20165579-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 09:46 PM~20165764
> *  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ********@Mar 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20165787
> *wow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 12:09 AM~20166936
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kasem1963_@Mar 24 2011, 01:01 AM~20167086
> *aint nuttin like fresh goodwrench 350 out the box!!!!
> *


THANKS WHATS UP KEO


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Mar 23 2011, 09:46 PM~20165764
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


KEEP MOVIN JEFF,LOOKING GOOD


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20172784
> *KEEP MOVIN JEFF,LOOKING GOOD
> *


X2


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20172784
> *KEEP MOVIN JEFF,LOOKING GOOD
> *


x62


----------



## shops laggard

TTT :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Mar 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20172784-->
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP MOVIN JEFF,LOOKING GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRRRRRRRRRRRINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 10:52 PM~20175283
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 24 2011, 11:32 PM~20175627
> *x62
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Mar 25 2011, 07:34 AM~20176775
> *TTT  :wow:
> *


THANKS BIG VIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HEY THOSE ARE THE WRONG COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Mar 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20165764
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


STOP IT... THERE YOU GO... DAAAMMM... :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR NTHE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65...THANKS FOR GETTIN THOSE PARTS FOR ME TODAY GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY THOSE ARE THE WRONG COLORS :biggrin:
> YEA 4 NOW I GOT SEND THEM OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP IT... THERE YOU GO... DAAAMMM... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR NTHE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65...THANKS FOR GETTIN THOSE PARTS FOR ME TODAY GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS KOOL JOHNNY I GOT THEM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLD BLOODED 65 TTTT


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 27 2011, 06:51 PM~20195705
> *COLD BLOODED 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 27 2011, 06:51 PM~20195705
> *COLD BLOODED 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's your balljoints and brakepads TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> uffin:


WHATS UP HOMIE  




> COLD BLOODED 65 TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 4 THE PIC TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS ALOT MARK U BEEN A BIG HELP


----------



## stocktone1968

looking good homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968_@Mar 27 2011, 09:52 PM~20197676
> *looking good homie
> *



 WHATS UP LORENZO THE 68 CADI RAG LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STOP BY CAR SHOP ON SATURDAY PICKED UP SOME GOODIES


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> here's your balljoints and brakepads TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP BY CAR SHOP ON SATURDAY PICKED UP SOME GOODIES
> DID U PICK UP ALL THE BULLSHIT STUFF?
Click to expand...


----------



## uso og 64

Bump let's keep this page TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

LOOKING REAL NICE...... :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

God damn Jeff, Ur goin to be KILL'EM in that 6ix5ive :biggrin:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20198011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP BY CAR SHOP ON SATURDAY PICKED UP SOME GOODIES
> *


.....THAT'S A BIG BOYZ "CANDY STORE".......LOOKING GOOD "C-BLOODED"


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 10:34 PM~20198011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP BY CAR SHOP ON SATURDAY PICKED UP SOME GOODIES
> *


.....THAT'S A BIG BOYZ "CANDY STORE".......LOOKING GOOD "C-BLOODED"..


----------



## eazymoney916

very nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> here's your balljoints and brakepads TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP BY CAR SHOP ON SATURDAY PICKED UP SOME GOODIES
> DID U PICK UP ALL THE BULLSHIT STUFF?
> THANKS YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump let's keep this page TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING REAL NICE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn Jeff, Ur goin to be KILL'EM in that 6ix5ive :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....THAT'S A BIG BOYZ "CANDY STORE".......LOOKING GOOD "C-BLOODED"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 HOWS EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

thought you was postin more chrome


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :cheesy:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

TTT


NICE LICENSE PLATE JEFF :cheesy:


----------



## eazymoney916

One of these days I gotta come see my boy Pelon and come check you out. See if we can collaborate on anything. Your ride is looking real nice.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 29 2011, 10:07 AM~20209467-->
> 
> 
> 
> thought you was postin more chrome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOON I WILL HOWS THE 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 29 2011, 09:55 PM~20214976
> *TTTT :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ANT'S RED [email protected] 29 2011, 09:58 PM~20215003
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:58 PM~20215011
> *TTT
> NICE LICENSE PLATE JEFF  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHAWNEE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eazymoney916_@Mar 30 2011, 01:25 AM~20216111
> *One of these days I gotta come see my boy Pelon and come check you out. See if we can collaborate on anything. Your ride is looking real nice.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 30 2011, 09:20 AM~20217751
> *SOON I WILL HOWS THE 62
> *


finished all the driverside metal work.... now on to the passenger which aint as bad


----------



## Bejeweled_65

What's up Jeff...just passing by to say :wave:


----------



## Wildmint

sell me the driveline... looking good!!! I cant think of anyone with more engraving than that... YOU KILLIN EM !!!


----------



## kami-cozzi

...


----------



## kami-cozzi

KAMI-COZZI CUSTOMS: BUILDING DREAMS ONE RIDE AT A TIME


----------



## HRTBT65

OH WOWWWWW....^^^^^^ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: MY BOY KOZZ AINT NO JOKE...LOL


----------



## kami-cozzi

...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T  T  T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 30 2011, 03:23 PM~20220505-->
> 
> 
> 
> finished all the driverside metal work.... now on to the passenger which aint as bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KOOL KEEP PUSHING THATS THE ONLY WAY 2 GET IT DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 04:30 PM~20221105
> *What's up Jeff...just passing by to say :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LISSET HOW HAVE U BEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 05:51 PM~20221735
> *sell me the driveline... looking good!!! I cant think of anyone with more engraving than that... YOU KILLIN EM !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG SAM WILD MINT LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 06:52 PM~20222247
> *KAMI-COZZI CUSTOMS: BUILDING DREAMS ONE RIDE AT A TIME
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILL SEE U SOON COZZI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 08:44 PM~20223534
> *OH WOWWWWW....^^^^^^ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: MY BOY KOZZ AINT NO JOKE...LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG RICHARD U KNOW COZZI
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 30 2011, 09:56 PM~20224344
> *T  T  T
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 30 2011, 10:27 PM~20224609
> *KOOL KEEP PUSHING THATS THE ONLY WAY 2 GET IT DONE
> THANKS LISSET HOW HAVE U BEEN
> THANKS BIG SAM WILD MINT LOOKING GOOD
> ILL SEE U SOON COZZI
> WHATS UP YOUNG RICHARD U KNOW COZZI
> WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING
> *


WE GOOD BRO JUST WATING FOR SUNDAY U GOING TO SALINAS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 18 2011, 03:28 PM~20122709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> *


NICE :wow: I was going aircraft, then i changed my mind, idk why :happysad: :uh: 

I might get back into it :wow:


----------



## uso og 64

:wave: Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 31 2011, 01:05 PM~20228421-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 03:00 PM~20229177
> * TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 31 2011, 09:06 PM~20232109
> *TTTT :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 31 2011, 10:08 PM~20232732
> *WE GOOD BRO JUST WATING FOR SUNDAY U GOING TO SALINAS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS GOOD 2 HEAR I DONT THINK SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 09:59 AM~20235712
> *NICE :wow:  I was going aircraft, then i changed my mind, idk why :happysad:  :uh:
> 
> I might get back into it :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U SHOULD GO BACK MIKE CAN HOOK U UP IF U NEED HELP
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uso og 64_@Apr 1 2011, 11:07 AM~20236136
> *:wave:  Jeff
> *


WHATS UP YOUNG JR.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 1 2011, 11:59 AM~20236471
> *WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


droolin' ova them pics of the chick you posted on my page


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 18 2011, 01:28 PM~20122709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY 4 MIKE 2 DO THE MOCK ON MY PESCOS
> *


 :0


----------



## PATRON GOLD

.... :wave: :wave: ....


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 1 2011, 12:36 PM~20236679-->
> 
> 
> 
> droolin' ova them pics of the chick you posted on my page
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA I LUV THEM THICK WITH A PHHHHAT ASSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 08:36 PM~20239663
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 2 2011, 01:06 PM~20242923
> *.... :wave:  :wave: ....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOW U BEEN
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGGNASTY_@Apr 2 2011, 05:11 PM~20243936
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

OPENED UP THE NEW CRATE MOTOR I MITE DO SOME UPGRADES


----------



## uso og 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20246037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPENED UP THE NEW CRATE MOTOR I MITE DO SOME UPGRADES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The new motor is looking clean TTT


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 3 2011, 12:21 AM~20246461
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: The new motor is looking clean TTT
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 3 2011, 09:36 AM~20247622
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


X3


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

whats up jeff :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by uso og 64+Apr 3 2011, 12:21 AM~20246461-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: The new motor is looking clean TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by shops [email protected] 3 2011, 09:36 AM~20247622
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG VIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 10:09 AM~20247748
> *X3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20259088
> *whats up jeff :wave:
> *


JUST TAKE N IT EASY MARK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 4 2011, 09:06 PM~20260814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HRTBT65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20246037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPENED UP THE NEW CRATE MOTOR I MITE DO SOME UPGRADES
> *


YEA THATS NEW!!! NOT "NEW" TO UR CAR CUS IT JUST CAME OUT OF ANOTHER CAR... DONT UNDERSTAND HOW PEOPLE GET DOWN LIKE THAT AFTER PUTN MONEY N TIME INTO A CAR TO GO WITH A USED "NEW" MOTOR... ANYWAYS YOUNG JEFFERY LETS GIVE COLD BLOODED SOME BALLS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20246037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPENED UP THE NEW CRATE MOTOR I MITE DO SOME UPGRADES
> *


I coulda got ya a deal on that .....*BALLIN ASS*


----------



## Wildmint

Whats up....


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 4 2011, 09:06 PM~20260814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..... :nicoderm: ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 4 2011, 11:06 PM~20260814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I likes that :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Apr 4 2011, 10:17 PM~20261506-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE RIDE COME N
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HRTBT65_@Apr 4 2011, 10:56 PM~20261869
> *YEA THATS NEW!!! NOT "NEW" TO UR CAR CUS IT JUST CAME OUT OF ANOTHER CAR... DONT UNDERSTAND HOW PEOPLE GET DOWN LIKE THAT AFTER PUTN MONEY N TIME INTO A CAR TO GO WITH A USED "NEW" MOTOR... ANYWAYS YOUNG JEFFERY LETS GIVE COLD BLOODED SOME BALLS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :sprint:
> *


WE DO WHAT WE DO WHEN WE DO  




> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Apr 5 2011, 09:20 AM~20264101-->
> 
> 
> 
> I coulda got ya a deal on that .....*BALLIN ASS*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U GOT THE HOOK UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 11:37 AM~20265081
> *Whats up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT WAS A REAL GOOD SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 5 2011, 11:45 AM~20265140
> *..... :nicoderm: ..... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Apr 5 2011, 11:47 AM~20265148
> *I likes that  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## vouges17

*ttmft*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Whats up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up....
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


WHATS UP BIG JOE  



> *ttmft*


THANKS HOMIE  




> Whats up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIG MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS YOUNG DAVE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2011, 06:49 PM~20268251
> *U GOT THE HOOK UP
> *


GM employee discount :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ENGRAVED PARTS NOT CHROMED YET COME N ALONG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good Jeff! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON
> *


 :wow: Jeff, I just got a cavity looking at all of this sweetness; :nicoderm: ing good (No ****) the car parts only LOL :biggrin: ... Stay  TRAFFIC from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> MAN I LIKE THIS DAMNNNN</span>


----------



## HRTBT65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON
> *


 :0 JAIMES THE MAN! U CAN TELL HOW DEEP THAT ENGRAVING IS, EVEN AFTER ITS BEEN CHROMED... LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFERY :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> GM employee discount :biggrin:


DAMMM IT NOW U TELL ME  




> Looking good Jeff! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


THANKS MARK 




> :thumbsup:


THANKS 65 




> :wow: Jeff, I just got a cavity looking at all of this sweetness; :nicoderm: ing good (No ****) the car parts only LOL :biggrin: ... Stay  TRAFFIC from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club.


THANKS BIG VIC 4 THE LUV 




> MAN I LIKE THIS DAMNNNN</span>
> THANKS MARK 4 THE LUV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 JAIMES THE MAN! U CAN TELL HOW DEEP THAT ENGRAVING IS, EVEN AFTER ITS BEEN CHROMED... LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFERY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOUNG RICHARD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 04:25 PM~20293844
> *DAMMM IT NOW U TELL ME
> THANKS MARK
> THANKS 65
> THANKS BIG VIC 4 THE LUV
> THANK YOUNG RICHARD
> *


damn i want a rearend like that how much jeff :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BADASS!!!!!!!


----------



## REYXTC

The engraving is so sick!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 8 2011, 06:56 PM~20294789
> *The engraving is so sick!
> *


X65!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 8 2011, 04:54 PM~20294013-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i want a rearend like that how much jeff  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHAWNEE I WILL LET U KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 8 2011, 05:22 PM~20294171
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> BADASS!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HUEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 06:56 PM~20294789
> *The engraving is so sick!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chtrone_@Apr 8 2011, 07:35 PM~20295040
> *X65!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chewie

looking good.....


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 01:23 PM~20292577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVED PARTS NOT CHROMED YET COME N ALONG
> *



:wow: LOVE THE BUILD HOMIE YOUR GOING TO BE KILLING'EM....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20292607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70295

:worship:


----------



## RO68RAG

VERY NICE !


----------



## 209TIME!!!

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 03:50 PM~20293621
> *:0 JAIMES THE MAN! U CAN TELL HOW DEEP THAT ENGRAVING IS, EVEN AFTER ITS BEEN CHROMED... LOOKN GOOD YOUNG JEFFERY :thumbsup:
> *




looking real nice JEFF..........whats up with this young Jeffery shit???


LMAO


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by chewie+Apr 9 2011, 10:48 AM~20297630-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:56 AM~20297974
> *:wow: LOVE THE BUILD HOMIE YOUR GOING TO BE KILLING'EM....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 IM TRYING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 9 2011, 01:24 PM~20298377
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 01:40 PM~20298424
> *:worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 03:40 PM~20298964
> *VERY NICE !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-209TIME!!!_@Apr 9 2011, 04:19 PM~20299114
> *looking real nice JEFF..........whats up with this young Jeffery shit???
> LMAO
> *


THANKS ANT MY SON DONT WANT PEOPLE 2 THINK HIS DADDY IS OLD


----------



## og069

6ix 5ive is looking 5ine cold blooded 6exy 5ive TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 73loukat

Fuckin Jeff,I'm jealous....everything is coming out tight as fuck!!!!Real talk :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by og069+Apr 10 2011, 05:40 AM~20302382-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix 5ive is looking 5ine cold blooded 6exy 5ive TTT  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 10 2011, 09:44 AM~20303281
> *TTTT :cheesy:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TTTT MARK TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-73loukat_@Apr 10 2011, 10:39 AM~20303577
> *Fuckin Jeff,I'm jealous....everything is coming out tight as fuck!!!!Real talk :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS LOUKAT IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN THE 73 IS SHINE N


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fucking sexy bro bad ass TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Blocky77

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CADDY925

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PoisonApple

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 06:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it bro it looks bad ass TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> that is fucking sexy bro bad ass TTT
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it bro it looks bad ass TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 06:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now the FUN begins!!! :run:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:23 PM~20306183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna be ready for vegas


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
gorgeous 
i like those engine mounts are they higher than stock so you can see the belly better ?

what shoes are you going with jeff ? :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :fool2:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD JEFF KEEP IT UP AND YOU WILL BE ON TOP


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the FUN begins!!! :run:
> THANKS KEO TIME & MONEY U KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna be ready for vegas
> 
> 
> 
> IM TRYING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> gorgeous
> i like those engine mounts are they higher than stock so you can see the belly better ?
> 
> what shoes are you going with jeff ? :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS SHAWNEE DONT KNOW YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :fool2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF KEEP IT UP AND YOU WILL BE ON TOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRINO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THATS 1 HOT FRAME LOVE IT :boink:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 8 2011, 03:27 PM~20292607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTS ENGRAVED & CHROMED READY 2 GO ON
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## RollNMy64

So, I told them: "It's a 5 Thing! You wouldn't understand!"


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

:cheesy: :biggrin: cant wait to see finished product


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MAKE IT HAPPEN JEFF! TTTT :cheesy:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Badass Jeff!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by og069+Apr 12 2011, 03:29 AM~20317509-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: THATS 1 HOT FRAME LOVE IT :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 06:04 AM~20317859
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollNMy64_@Apr 12 2011, 06:36 AM~20317963
> *So, I told them:  "It's a 5 Thing!  You wouldn't understand!"
> *


THANKS 65  




> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural+Apr 12 2011, 09:48 AM~20319150-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin: cant wait to see finished product
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 1ST L8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 12 2011, 01:18 PM~20320674
> *MAKE IT HAPPEN JEFF! TTTT :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HardtoPlease65_@Apr 12 2011, 03:53 PM~20321834
> *Badass Jeff!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MICKEY


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

GODDAMN..... :wow:


----------



## 3-wheel

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 9 2011, 09:25 AM~20293844
> *DAMMM IT NOW U TELL ME
> THANKS MARK
> THANKS 65
> THANKS BIG VIC 4 THE LUV
> THANK YOUNG RICHARD
> *


hell yeah, very nice..


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP MOTHA FUCKIN COLD BLOODED :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX+Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20323418-->
> 
> 
> 
> GODDAMN..... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 07:54 PM~20323891
> *hell yeah, very nice..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Apr 12 2011, 08:31 PM~20324350
> *:inout:
> *


WHATS UP BIGSHOD  




> WHATS UP MOTHA FUCKIN COLD BLOODED :biggrin:
> 
> SAME O SAME O TRYING 2 HOLD ON LIKE A HUB CAP IN THE FAST LANE :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## vouges17

* TRYING 2 HOLD ON LIKE A HUB CAP IN THE FAST LANE :biggrin:*
[/quote]

better hold on


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> TTMFT!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 12 2011, 05:04 AM~20317859
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Looks Good... :thumbsup: You put any of it on yet ? Post some pics...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TTMFT!
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * TRYING 2 HOLD ON LIKE A HUB CAP IN THE FAST LANE :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> better hold on
Click to expand...

IM HOLD N HOMIE TIME & MONEY  




> TTMFT!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good... :thumbsup: You put any of it on yet ? Post some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> VERY SOON JUST SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## uso og 64

Whats up Jeff :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :wave:


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC


----------



## shops laggard

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by uso og 64+Apr 14 2011, 09:51 PM~20342915-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Jeff  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT 2 MUCH JUST WAITTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 15 2011, 08:20 AM~20344934
> *TTTT :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 08:22 PM~20349246
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 67 B-WINE [email protected] 15 2011, 09:57 PM~20350055
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG STEVEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 10:17 PM~20350172
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY 65 LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 67 B-WINE [email protected] 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20355502
> *TRAFFIC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG TRAFFIC THE 47 IS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shops laggard_@Apr 17 2011, 11:12 PM~20362711
> *TTT
> *


WHATS UP BIG VIC


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## Twotonz

sup Jeff


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

ANOTHER ONE DOWN MR COLD BLOODED GOOD TRIP :cheesy:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Jeff, It's George's Brother. Your car is looking real nice. Can't wait to see it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20306212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+Apr 18 2011, 12:40 PM~20365658-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:24 AM~20372480
> *sup Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPPEN EASYER SAID THEN DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 19 2011, 01:21 PM~20374127
> *ANOTHER ONE DOWN MR COLD BLOODED GOOD TRIP  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES IT WAS U CAME UP ON THIS 1 LIKE ALWAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:50 PM~20375859
> *Hay Jeff,  It's George's Brother.  Your car is looking real nice.  Can't wait to see it done.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT U KEEPING GEORGE BUSY IN THE SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 06:14 PM~20376039
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 19 2011, 06:18 PM~20376063
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE




> wow :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## PATRON GOLD

..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......DAM BRO....LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STARTED ON THE DYNAMAT 2DAY ITS GETTING THERE THE HOMIE MIKE CAME OVER & HELPED ME OUT ALOT


----------



## Blocky77

how many pks are you going to need ? Looks good. i saw some in a 59 but thay were about 12x12 and it took a lot. kinda heavy also.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> STARTED ON THE DYNAMAT 2DAY ITS GETTING THERE THE HOMIE MIKE CAME OVER & HELPED ME OUT ALOT
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF TO MUCH MONEY FOR ME :0


----------



## HRTBT65

> STARTED ON THE DYNAMAT 2DAY ITS GETTING THERE THE HOMIE MIKE CAME OVER & HELPED ME OUT ALOT
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF TO MUCH MONEY FOR ME :0
> 
> 
> 
> I USED 5 SHEETS ON THE 70, DID THE WHOLE FLOOR UNDER THE BACK SEAT TO THE FIRE WALL.... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

Looks good 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......DAM BRO....LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS 65  




> how many pks are you going to need ? Looks good. i saw some in a 59 but thay were about 12x12 and it took a lot. kinda heavy also.


IVE ALREADY USED 6 ON WHAT U SEE  




> STARTED ON THE DYNAMAT 2DAY ITS GETTING THERE THE HOMIE MIKE CAME OVER & HELPED ME OUT ALOT
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF TO MUCH MONEY FOR ME :0
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN THE TIME COMES U WILL DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I USED 5 SHEETS ON THE 70, DID THE WHOLE FLOOR UNDER THE BACK SEAT TO THE FIRE WALL.... :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GO 2 SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2011, 07:22 AM~20387534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> *


Can't wait to see u put ur magic touch on them :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> 
> 
> DAY AND NITE JEFF GOTTA WAIT FOR MINE :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 20 2011, 03:42 AM~20379195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED ON THE DYNAMAT 2DAY ITS GETTING THERE THE HOMIE MIKE CAME OVER & HELPED ME OUT ALOT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!!

man you tryin to shut the 65 game down......


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 21 2011, 03:17 PM~20390906
> *man you tryin to shut the 65 game down......
> *


Doesn't look like tryin to me!


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 22 2011, 12:06 AM~20393599
> *Doesn't look like tryin to me!
> *



Not at all! This MF is succeeding!  

Shutting all game down!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Can't wait to see u put ur magic touch on them :biggrin:


THANKS ALOT HOMIE  




> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> DAY AND NITE JEFF GOTTA WAIT FOR MINE :biggrin:
> ALOT OF FOOT WOORK DAVE U KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man you tryin to shut the 65 game down......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM MOVEN TRYING 2 MAKE MY DREAM HAPPEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE HOWS IT GOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like tryin to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all! This MF is succeeding!
> 
> Shutting all game down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PATRON GOLD

...







.... :wave: :wave: ....HAVE A GOOD FRIDAY C-BLOODED....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 70295

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD+Apr 22 2011, 09:07 AM~20395978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :wave:  :wave: ....HAVE A GOOD FRIDAY C-BLOODED....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 U 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 09:14 AM~20396004
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20397271
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sebas65impalass_@Apr 22 2011, 02:37 PM~20397619
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOXES 4 MY 777 PESCO FAN MOTORS


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2011, 09:10 PM~20398974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOXES 4 MY 777 PESCO FAN MOTORS
> *


 :0


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2011, 11:58 AM~20395938
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> THANKS HOMIE
> IM MOVEN TRYING 2 MAKE MY DREAM HAPPEN
> THANKS HOMIE HOWS IT GOING
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> *



No, Homey! The Thanks go out to you, Homey!! 

You are are building The Santana (quality) of the 65's. Mean and Clean!  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOXES 4 MY 777 PESCO FAN MOTORS
> *


DAM LOOKING GOOD CANT WATE TO SEE IT ALL DUN TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD MR COLD BLOODED 65 TTT :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

HAPPY ESTER FROM EVIL THREAT CC


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOXES 4 MY 777 PESCO FAN MOTORS
> *


 :wow: Nice boxes my brother.......


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Just went through this whole topic,fucking sick wit it!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


WHATS UP HOMIE




> No, Homey! The Thanks go out to you, Homey!!
> 
> You are are building The Santana (quality) of the 65's. Mean and Clean!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


THANKS 4 THE LUV IM PUSHING ITS COME N ALONG




> DAM LOOKING GOOD CANT WATE TO SEE IT ALL DUN TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


THANKS HOMIE ALMOST TIME 




> GETTING MY 777 PUMP HEADS APART & CLEANED 4 MIKE ISHIKI
> 
> HAPPY ESTER FROM EVIL THREAT CC
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS SAME 2 U HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Nice boxes my brother.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went through this whole topic,fucking sick wit it!!!!! :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT USO
Click to expand...


----------



## stocktone1968

have a happy ester homie


----------



## uso og 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2011, 07:10 PM~20398974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOXES 4 MY 777 PESCO FAN MOTORS
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

Let us get a peek at the five.. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968+Apr 24 2011, 12:40 PM~20409121-->
> 
> 
> 
> have a happy ester homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE U 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by uso og [email protected] 25 2011, 01:30 PM~20416188
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS YOUNG JR.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blocky77_@Apr 25 2011, 03:16 PM~20416801
> *Let us get a peek at the five.. :biggrin:
> *


SOON HOMIE STILL LAYING THE DYNAMAT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20417487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> you're creating a monster right here. :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20417487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking sexy bro ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :fool2:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> LOOKING GOOD BRO


THANKS HOMIE  




> you're creating a monster right here. :cheesy:
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking sexy bro ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

when will you done cold blooded I cant wait on this one TTT


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:30 PM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 11:30 PM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 70295

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 26 2011, 12:30 AM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should of tried to fit that in the box to.... :thumbsup:


----------



## purocaprice

I'm reinforcing my 65 frame. What should I do to do a power 3-wheel? (bridge or no?) Any help is appreciated. This is my first time doing a frame. Thanks :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:30 PM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> when will you done cold blooded I cant wait on this one TTT


I WAS HOPE N 4 THIS YEAR  




> THANKS ALOT 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should of tried to fit that in the box to.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY DIDNT FIT I TRYED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reinforcing my 65 frame. What should I do to do a power 3-wheel? (bridge or no?) Any help is appreciated. This is my first time doing a frame. Thanks :uh: :uh: :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY HOMIE DONT KNOW HIT UP MIKE ISHIKI ON HYDROS PAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Jeff!! FN badass frame!!!!!


----------



## PATRON GOLD

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20417487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU BUST OUT JEFF,,SO I COULD PUT MINE AWAY...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

DAMM LOOKING GOOD JEFF..U GONNA HAVE MIKE RUN THE HARDLINES FOR THE FUEL /BRAKE ETC....


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20417487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow that shit looks great. good job


----------



## eazymoney916

I imagine you'll have a grip of trophies sitting next to your ride when your done. It looks beautiful bro. Props for all your hard work.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65+Apr 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20427824-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff!! FN badass frame!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MICKEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PATRON [email protected] 27 2011, 01:33 AM~20429692
> *..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ......LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU BUST OUT JEFF,,SO I COULD PUT MINE AWAY...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO NEVER THAT UR 65 SS IS CLEAN JUST GIVE IT 2 ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 27 2011, 04:01 AM~20429822
> *DAMM LOOKING GOOD JEFF..U GONNA HAVE MIKE RUN THE HARDLINES FOR THE FUEL /BRAKE ETC....
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HUEY I THINK I MITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 04:29 AM~20429873
> *wow that shit looks great. good job
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eazymoney916_@Apr 27 2011, 09:23 AM~20431136
> *I imagine you'll have a grip of trophies sitting next to your ride when your done. It looks beautiful bro. Props for all your hard work.
> *


THANKS ALOT 65 UR MOVEN FAST ON THE 5


----------



## willskie187

COLD BLOODED KILLA 65


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:30 PM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looks Good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## willskie187

You should have when wit (ENGRAVED COLD BLOODED KILLA 65) I got a question for u Jeff, Are u goin to try to put engraved gas in it :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just nutted a lil bit :happysad:


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 27 2011, 06:05 PM~20433639
> *I just nutted a lil bit :happysad:
> *


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: HELL YEAH homie, Me too :biggrin:


----------



## RollNMy64

The Wife walked up and thought I was looking at Porn! 

I don't even remember grabbing my Dick! Oh, well! WTF :fool2: 


One time for the 5ive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM ENGEAVING LOOKIND BAD ASS BRO :0 :fool2: :fool2: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> That mother fucker is bad :wow: :0


----------



## 3-wheel

hell yeah,
this is lookin amazing,
hats off to all involved in this build,
jb.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 27 2011, 08:26 PM~20435788
> *hell yeah,
> this is lookin amazing,
> hats off to all involved in this build,
> jb.
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFFERY


----------



## HardtoPlease65

BADASS JEFF!!!


----------



## Wildmint

So have you figured out how to engrave the gas? J/k...looking good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> COLD BLOODED KILLA 65
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Looks Good
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HUEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have when wit (ENGRAVED COLD BLOODED KILLA 65) I got a question for u Jeff, Are u goin to try to put engraved gas in it :biggrin:
> THANKS ALOT 4 THE LUV IM GOING 2 CHECK ON THAT 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just nutted a lil bit :happysad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U CRAZY HOMIE HOWS THE 62
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: HELL YEAH homie, Me too :biggrin:


U GUYS R CRAZY LOL IM TRYING HOMIE




> The Wife walked up and thought I was looking at Porn!
> 
> I don't even remember grabbing my Dick! Oh, well! WTF :fool2:
> One time for the 5ive!!!!!!!!!!!


DAMMMMMM IT




> DAM ENGEAVING LOOKIND BAD ASS BRO :0 :fool2: :fool2: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE




> That mother fucker is bad :wow: :0
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah,
> this is lookin amazing,
> hats off to all involved in this build,
> jb.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFFERY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS JEFF!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MICKEY 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have you figured out how to engrave the gas? J/k...looking good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS WILDMINT
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Looking good Cold Blooded
> 
> I would like to see engraved GAS to.... :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 12:32 PM~20432334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eazymoney916

Definitely over the top. EVERYBODY AIN'T ABLE!! Much props cold blooded.


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by eazymoney916_@Apr 28 2011, 11:17 AM~20438860
> *Definitely over the top. EVERYBODY AIN'T ABLE!! Much props cold blooded.
> *



If it was not over the top, it would not be Lowriding! Now would it?

Stop Hating on the Homey with your "Everybody Aint Able" Bullshit! That was Pure Hate! The first person that ever said "Everybody Aint Able" was straight Hating! :yessad: 

Appreciate the Homeys efforts! I sure as hell do and I am building a clean 5!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 27 2011, 11:12 AM~20431882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED KILLA 65
> *


that wats up bad ass bro :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eazymoney916

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 28 2011, 05:11 PM~20442334
> *If it was not over the top, it would not be Lowriding!  Now would it?
> 
> Stop Hating on the Homey with your "Everybody Aint Able" Bullshit!  That was Pure Hate!  The first person that ever said "Everybody Aint Able" was straight Hating!  :yessad:
> 
> Appreciate the Homeys efforts!  I sure as hell do and I am building a clean 5!
> *


Sorry you misunderstood me. Most folks from my hood been having money and doing it our way all our lives. We use that saying in a positive way. Ain't never been a hating bone in my body. I'm a congratulator. You got me mixed up. I give the homie props for all the hard work he's putting into his ride. I'm building a five too patna and all I was doing was showing my fellow Norte Califas brotha his due.


----------



## eazymoney916

Wow. Was that cat serious?


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by eazymoney916_@Apr 29 2011, 06:37 AM~20446033
> *Wow. Was that cat serious?
> *



It's okay, My Man! All haters say they are not haters once called out!

"Everybody Aint Able" to Hate! Translation: I'm Hating Haters!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 11:40 PM~20437451
> *U CRAZY HOMIE HOWS THE 62
> *


Im cool bro its goin slowly the body guy is broken right now


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP YESTERDAY OH CANT FORGET INTERIOR MIKE TOO :biggrin: 

ONCE AGAIN THANKS FELLAS TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## chewie




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 29 2011, 06:52 PM~20450142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :0


----------



## HRTBT65

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Apr 29 2011, 01:58 PM~20448783
> *THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP YESTERDAY OH CANT FORGET INTERIOR MIKE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANKS FELLAS TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!
> *


 WISH I COULD GET SOME HELP... :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:30 PM~20420500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN YOU ON TOP OF THE 65 GAME


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Looking good Cold Blooded
> 
> I would like to see engraved GAS to.... :biggrin:
> ME 2 IM GOING 2 WORK ON THAT 1 THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL THATS A GOOD 1 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wats up bad ass bro :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im cool bro its goin slowly the body guy is broken right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD 2 HEAR IT SEEMS LIKE THE BODY MEN R ALWAYS BROKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP YESTERDAY OH CANT FORGET INTERIOR MIKE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANKS FELLAS TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD LONG ROAD TRIP ALOT DONE IN 1 DAY
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn :0
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WISH I COULD GET SOME HELP... :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U DONT NEED HELP & U GOT 2 MUCH MONEY BIG BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAN YOU ON TOP OF THE 65 GAME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLD BLOODED 65 AND LITTLE MISS COLD BLOODED


----------



## parrandero

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 27 2011, 11:32 AM~20432334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good jeff


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 30 2011, 10:39 PM~20457367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 AND LITTLE MISS COLD BLOODED
> *


  

wheres this at jeff ? looks like it would be a good backdrop 4 the 65 in a mag :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 2 2011, 01:50 AM~20464537
> *
> 
> wheres this at jeff ? looks like it would be a good backdrop 4 the 65 in a mag  :cheesy:
> *


ITS DISNEYLAND SHAWINE!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> COLD BLOODED 65 AND LITTLE MISS COLD BLOODED
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good jeff
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ADRIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres this at jeff ? looks like it would be a good backdrop 4 the 65 in a mag :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DISNEYLAND SHAWINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HUEY
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> COLD BLOODED 65 AND LITTLE MISS COLD BLOODED


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 2 2011, 06:00 PM~20469785
> *THANKS ADRIAN
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> WHATS UP HUEY
> *


TTT nice pic she gone be ready when she get older, learning from one of ta best inda game


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAVE A GREAT CICO DE MAYO JEFF


----------



## Blocky77

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## stocktone1968

what it do homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wave:


WHATS UP HOMIE  




> COLD BLOODED 65 AND LITTLE MISS COLD BLOODED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT nice pic she gone be ready when she get older, learning from one of ta best inda game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT 1st L8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A GREAT CICO DE MAYO JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what it do homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TAKEN IT EASY HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT IT DO MR COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 23 2011, 05:41 PM~20404660
> *Just went through this whole topic,fucking sick wit it!!!!! :wow:
> *



X870


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+May 2 2011, 02:06 AM~20464553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS DISNEYLAND SHAWINE!!!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thought it looked familiar :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@May 2 2011, 06:00 PM~20469785
> *THANKS ADRIAN
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> WHATS UP HUEY
> *


what up jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+May 5 2011, 05:29 PM~20492940-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE U 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 08:39 PM~20494408
> *WHAT IT DO MR COLD BLOODED 65
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST TAKEN IT EASY JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 10:26 PM~20495125
> *X870
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 6 2011, 04:31 PM~20499348
> *thought it looked familiar  :biggrin:
> what up jeff
> *


JUST HERE TAKEN IT DAY BY DAY


----------



## willskie187

TTT for the 6ix5ive


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 29 2011, 06:52 PM~20450142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## uso og 64

Whats up Jeff :wave:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@May 9 2011, 02:10 PM~20515523
> *Whats up Jeff  :wave:
> *


x62 :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+May 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20509648-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the 6ix5ive
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE HOWS THE BUILD COME N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 08:32 PM~20511018
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP BIGSHOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20511554
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by uso og [email protected] 9 2011, 02:10 PM~20515523
> *Whats up Jeff  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT MUCH JUST WAITTING IN CRUZ CONTROL
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@May 9 2011, 02:51 PM~20515787
> *x62 :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE ANYTHING NEW


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:06 AM~20528908
> *THANKS HOMIE HOWS THE BUILD COME N
> *


Slow :uh: but doin what i can :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP COLD BLOODED


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:0 :0 



> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:32 PM~20535053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by willskie187+May 11 2011, 08:58 AM~20529175-->
> 
> 
> 
> Slow  :uh: but doin what i can  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS ALL WE CAN DO HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 11 2011, 02:37 PM~20531215
> *WHATS UP COLD BLOODED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT 2 MUCH YOUNG DAVE WAITING 4 U 2 MAKE A ROAD TRIP
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Outstanding64_@May 11 2011, 10:44 PM~20535115
> *:0  :0
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:47 PM~20535127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: dammm badass...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:32 PM~20535053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammm looks str8 as fuk ... good body work right there,,


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 12 2011, 01:07 AM~20535218
> *dammm  looks str8 as fuk ... good body work right there,,
> 
> 
> *


X2 Lookin good Jeff


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:32 PM~20535053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN, :worship: :wave: :h5: TRAFFIC 65 TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+May 11 2011, 11:06 PM~20535215-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: dammm badass...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HUEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HUEY [email protected] 11 2011, 11:07 PM~20535218
> *dammm  looks str8 as fuk ... good body work right there,,
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS AGAIN HUEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 03:15 AM~20535866
> *X2 Lookin good Jeff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steve9663_@May 12 2011, 11:19 AM~20537772
> *DAMN,  :worship:  :wave:  :h5: TRAFFIC 65 TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG STEVE  




> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS YOUNG DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blocky77

coming along just right.. :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt Dammit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ANTDOGG

:biggrin: do what you do jeffrey ...little by little she will get built..let nature take its coarse :biggrin:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MR. COLDBLOODED 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 10:47 PM~20535127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looking good


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eazymoney916

absolutely beautiful. Coming along nicely.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Blocky77+May 12 2011, 07:42 PM~20541382-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming along just right..  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20541863
> *ttt Dammit.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20542463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANTDOGG_@May 12 2011, 09:44 PM~20542617
> *:biggrin: do what you do jeffrey ...little by little she will get built..let nature take its coarse :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ANTDOGG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MR. COLDBLOODED 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> WHATS UP BIG JOHNNY I HEARD THE 64 WAS IN THE FAST LANE MOVEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOE 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MICKEY 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely beautiful. Coming along nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS EASYMONEY916 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

looks good jeff


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 11 2011, 09:47 PM~20535127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*OHHH M GEEE * :wow: :yes: :h5: 

Looking sweet, even gave me a toothache  


You coming to the show?


----------



## EVIL91

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD MR. COLDBLOODED 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD BRO TTT :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+May 13 2011, 09:33 AM~20545256-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:08 PM~20546524
> *OHHH M GEEE   :wow:  :yes:  :h5:
> 
> Looking sweet, even gave me a toothache
> You coming to the show?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LISSET HOW U BEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:41 PM~20549097
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO TTT :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 12:22 AM~20550264
> *TTT!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MARK HOWS IT GOING


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 12 2011, 12:32 AM~20535053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 12 2011, 12:47 AM~20535127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## Blocky77

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:
> DAMN JEFF ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE GONNA BE CHASEING YOU AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## nobueno

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:
> DAMN JEFF ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE GONNA BE CHASEING YOU AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> We sure are! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:
> THANKS YOUNG TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:
> DAMN JEFF ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE GONNA BE CHASEING YOU AROUND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sure are! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JAE IM PUSHING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## og069

its looking better n better every time i c it its just crazyeeeeeeeee
COLD BLOODED KILLER is going 2 MURDER the competition
it don,t even need the body on it :wow: :wow: 
i think every 1 will have 2 pack up there cars
when this murdera comes out its a KILLER
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP COLD BLOODED


----------



## HRTBT65

:nicoderm: 








:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by og069+May 16 2011, 09:23 AM~20562349-->
> 
> 
> 
> its looking better n better every time i c it its just crazyeeeeeeeee
> COLD BLOODED KILLER is going 2 MURDER the competition
> it don,t even need the body on it  :wow:  :wow:
> i think every 1 will have 2 pack up there cars
> when this murdera comes out its a KILLER
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE 4 THE LUV & SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 16 2011, 01:54 PM~20564047
> *WHATS UP COLD BLOODED
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT MUCH JUST WAITING ON PARTS
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HRTBT65_@May 16 2011, 04:33 PM~20565107
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


MY STEP SONS COLD BLOODED 70 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## eazymoney916

looking real nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> THE 70 LOOKS GOOD RICHARD


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 14 2011, 10:21 AM~20551735
> *THANKS LISSET HOW U BEEN
> *


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew Jeff


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> 
> 
> Damm richard u lookin good slow down might get a ticket :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Sup Jeff, good seeing you today!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

ooooooh shit!!!!!!!!!   NICE FRAME


----------



## HRTBT65

THANKS MARK AND BOOGIE! AND TO THE TOP FOR COLD BLOODED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> uffin:


WHATS UP 65  




> looking real nice


THANKS EASY MONEY  




> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut it dew Jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOTHING MUCH JUST TAKEN IT EASY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff, good seeing you today!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U 2 MICKEY 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooh shit!!!!!!!!!   NICE FRAME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK AND BOOGIE! AND TO THE TOP FOR COLD BLOODED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 18 2011, 01:25 AM~20575903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> *


 :0


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20575268
> *
> HELLO
> *




Stopped by to say :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

killin it homie :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRAFFIC 65


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


WHATS UP HOMIE  




> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS THE MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD  




> Stopped by to say :wave:


HELLO ITS GETTING CLOSE 2 SHOW TIME  




> killin it homie :0


THANKS HOMIE  




> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TRAFFIC 65
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOHNNY IM READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP YOUNG DISCO DAVE E DAVE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> TTTT FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> Damm richard u lookin good slow down might get a ticket :biggrin:
> 
> DAMN RICHARD LOOKING REAL GOOD :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 19 2011, 09:08 AM~20585518
> *
> HELLO ITS GETTING CLOSE 2 SHOW TIME
> 
> *



YUP...couple more days...hno:

I am so happy to see that TRAFFIC is giving so much support.  
Looking forward to meeting your TRAFFIC members.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2011, 11:32 PM~20591170
> *YUP...couple more days...hno:
> 
> I am so happy to see that TRAFFIC is giving so much support.
> Looking forward to meeting your TRAFFIC members.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Wildmint

> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> TTTT FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT... giving me more ideas !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> GOT MY REAREND AXELS & HYDRO PUMP BOX STRAPS BACK 2 DAY
> 
> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> TTTT FOR THE HOMIE COLD BLOODED 65 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP...couple more days...hno:
> 
> I am so happy to see that TRAFFIC is giving so much support.
> Looking forward to meeting your TRAFFIC members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LISSET SOUNDS GOOD HOPE ITS NOT 2 HOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT... giving me more ideas !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE DO WHAT WE GOT 2 DO WERE ALL IN THE SAME GAME
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## DETONATER

Sup Jeff.... TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## stocktone1968

what it do homie


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo+May 21 2011, 04:37 AM~20598058-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 09:56 AM~20598961
> *Sup Jeff.... TTMFT!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP MARK MITE NEED MORE FLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 01:04 PM~20599787
> *what it do homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP LORENZO HOWS THE CADI
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@May 21 2011, 05:29 PM~20600755
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOWS THE 62 DOING


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 21 2011, 11:05 PM~20602395
> *WHATS UP HOWS THE 62 DOING
> *


dead fish right now but i got a difibrillator


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+May 22 2011, 12:54 PM~20604366-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP DISCO DAVEE DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 22 2011, 10:47 PM~20607951
> *TTTT :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@May 23 2011, 07:46 AM~20609336
> *dead fish right now but i got a difibrillator
> *


OK IN DUE TIME IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

INT. MIKE CAME 2 DAY & FINISHED MY DYNAMAT


----------



## og069

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> TOO CLEAN 65</span>


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

wassup jeff looking good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice....very nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


THANKS HOMIE  




> TOO CLEAN 65</span>
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup jeff looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....very nice
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## npazzin

this one bad mofo, can't wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+May 20 2011, 07:18 AM~20592517-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mark...it's almost time couple more days...hno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-6ix5iveIMP_@May 20 2011, 09:45 PM~20597420
> *THANKS LISSET SOUNDS GOOD HOPE ITS NOT 2 HOT
> *


Just checked the forecast and weather will be peachy for Sunday...


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT what's up jeff lookin clean


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT 
:rimshot:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Hello Mark...it's almost time couple more days...hno:
> Just checked the forecast and weather will be peachy for Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW LISSET THANKS FOR THE WEATHER REPORT. HAVE A GREAT DAY :cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> KEEP PUSHING JEFF COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> GONNA BE A NICE WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20614613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> this one bad mofo, can't wait to see it finished!!!


THANKS HOMIE  




> TTT what's up jeff lookin clean


THANKS HOMIE  




> KEEP PUSHING JEFF COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> THANKS DISCO DAVEE DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
Click to expand...


----------



## SPOOK82

> KEEP PUSHING JEFF COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> GONNA BE A NICE WEEKEND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> looks bad ass
Click to expand...


----------



## 3-wheel

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 24 2011, 01:54 PM~20614613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this build is awsome! so much work and effort gone into this car, good luck with rest of the build.
who needs a body when you could win shows just using the frame!

jb.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82+May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627916-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks bad ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3-wheel_@May 25 2011, 05:35 PM~20628246
> *this build is awsome! so much work and effort gone into this car, good luck with rest of the build.
> who needs a body when you could win shows just using the frame!
> 
> jb.
> *


THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 GET HER DONE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> KEEP PUSHING JEFF COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> GONNA BE A NICE WEEKEND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
Click to expand...


----------



## PoisonApple

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 23 2011, 07:54 PM~20614613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving it bro its comming out super clean


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY+May 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20630136-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20630166
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PoisonApple_@May 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20630992
> *Loving it bro its comming out super clean
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 25 2011, 05:55 AM~20624861
> *
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THE SHOW LISSET THANKS FOR THE WEATHER REPORT. HAVE A GREAT DAY :cheesy:
> *



Your welcome...couple more days. :cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 25 2011, 07:36 PM~20629945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> *



I was trying to find the drool smilie and they don't have one. :angry: :worship: 

Must be NICE!  See you sunday...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> *


MAN EVERYTIME I PEEK IN THIS THREAD IM FLOORED WITH THE AMOUNT OF DETAIL GOING IT THIS RIDE "OUTSTANDING BUILD"


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> *


BAM LOOKS DAD ASS ILOVEN IT SEE U GUYS SUNDAY AT THE SHOW BRO TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 26 2011, 03:13 PM~20634957
> *Your welcome...couple more days.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> I was trying to find the drool smilie and they don't have one. :angry: :worship:
> 
> Must be NICE!  See you sunday...


THANKS LISSET  




> MAN EVERYTIME I PEEK IN THIS THREAD IM FLOORED WITH THE AMOUNT OF DETAIL GOING IT THIS RIDE "OUTSTANDING BUILD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS DRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM LOOKS DAD ASS ILOVEN IT SEE U GUYS SUNDAY AT THE SHOW BRO TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :fool2: :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> this is the shit!!!!!!!!!!
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HRTBT65

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 25 2011, 08:36 PM~20629945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> *


  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> 
> 
> LET ME CATCH UP :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Blocky77

> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> LET ME CATCH UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tilt Looks Good :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :scrutinize: :biggrin:


WHATS UP YOUNG RICHARD  




> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS BIG SHAWNEE  




> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> LET ME CATCH UP :biggrin:
> 
> U R MOVEN & GROOVEN 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tilt Looks Good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICKED UP SOME MORE GOODIES 2 DAY 2 GO WITH YESTERDAYS STUFF THE REST SHOULD B HERE ON TUSEDAY


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 26 2011, 08:24 PM~20637000
> *MAN EVERYTIME I PEEK IN THIS THREAD IM FLOORED WITH THE AMOUNT OF DETAIL GOING IT THIS RIDE "OUTSTANDING BUILD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> *


ttt


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2011, 05:31 PM~20635399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> *


GOD DAYYAMM CAN I HAVE YOU JOB 
BIG BALLER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by chewie+May 27 2011, 11:02 PM~20645037-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.Chop [email protected] 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20645110
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPOOK82_@May 28 2011, 12:42 AM~20645334
> *GOD DAYYAMM CAN I HAVE YOU JOB
> BIG BALLER
> *


I WISH I HAD IT LIKE THAT THOSE DAYS R OVER 4 ME


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## og069

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 27 2011, 09:31 AM~20635399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## montemanls

> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> LET ME CATCH UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Jaime can't finish my parts,he's too busy with your shit.ttt for cold blooded.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*tttt*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


>


THANKS SHAWNEE



puertorican65 said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65



og069 said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


THANKS HOMIE



hi_ryder said:


> :wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


THANKS HOMIE



montemanls said:


> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> That's why Jaime can't finish my parts,he's too busy with your shit.ttt for cold blooded NO NO JOE TTTuffin:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tttt*
> 
> 
> 
> GLAD U HAD SAFE TRIP HOME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bejeweled_65

*:wave: It was great meeting some of the TRAFFIC members. Thank you for the support, sorry Jeff for not recognizing you for a min. LOL Had too much going on. *


----------



## Stranger69

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY











:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## montemanls

Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

montemanls said:


> ttt


*x 2 TTT COLD BLOODED NEXT ON THE HIT LIST*








*BULLET EDITION DO IT AGAIN *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *:wave: It was great meeting some of the TRAFFIC members. Thank you for the support, sorry Jeff for not recognizing you for a min. LOL Had too much going on. *


ITS OK LISSET IT WAS A GOOD SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:



Stranger69 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> montemanls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> 
> 
> 
> TTT JOE NICE:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *x 2 TTT COLD BLOODED NEXT ON THE HIT LIST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BULLET EDITION DO IT AGAIN *
> 
> IM READY WHEN HE IS TIME 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN TTT:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

all them parts just way to clean!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

TTT... waddup jeff engraving looking good..
:naughty:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP COLD BLOODED


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

209TIME!!! said:


> all them parts just way to clean!!!


THANKS ANT



HUEY HEFNER said:


> TTT... waddup jeff engraving looking good..
> :naughty:


THANKS HUEY



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHATS UP COLD BLOODED


JUST WAITING ON PARTS



HardtoPlease65 said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP MICKEY 65


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*TTTT*


----------



## kasem1963

jeff, man your spokes better be engraved too! lol :wave:


----------



## 70295




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> TTT  WHATS UP SHAWNEE
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TTTT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MARK
> 
> 
> 
> kasem1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> jeff, man your spokes better be engraved too! lol :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I MITE HAVE 2 TRY THAT
> 
> 
> 
> sebas65impalass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP 65
Click to expand...


----------



## kasem1963

fuck it do the lug nuts too haha


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME BY HES GONNA DO SOME WORK ON THE 65:thumbsup:


----------



## RollNMy64

Looking good!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME BY HES GONNA DO SOME WORK ON THE 65:thumbsup:


WHOS THAT DASHING YOUNG CHAPP......ALL YOU NEED IS TEN MORE PICS LIKE THIS AND YOU COULD MAKE A CALENDER...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING READY 2 PUT SOME MORE DETAIL INTO MY TILT COLUMN & PICKED UP SOME GOODIES I ORDERED TODAY
> 
> 
> LET ME CATCH UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

kasem1963 said:


> fuck it do the lug nuts too haha


CANT DO THAT 1 



RollNMy64 said:


> Looking good!


THANKS 65



NINEWUNSIXX said:


> WHOS THAT DASHING YOUNG CHAPP......ALL YOU NEED IS TEN MORE PICS LIKE THIS AND YOU COULD MAKE A CALENDER...


I GOT 2 MORE 4 U



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE



Wildmint said:


> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A PEEK AT MY PUMP TRAY BEFORE I PUT MORE DETAIL INTO IT
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...
> 
> U NEED 2 SLOW DOWN SO I CAN CATCH UP 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME THREW 2 DAY


----------



## Blocky77

whats next...:wow:


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT for cold blooded


----------



## HRTBT65

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME BY HES GONNA DO SOME WORK ON THE 65:thumbsup:





6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME THREW 2 DAY


HOLLY SHIT JEFF... U FOUND UR LONG LOST TWIN.... I THOUGHT THAT WAS A PIC OF U WITH A MEASURE TAPE IN UR HAND... I WAS LIKE OH SHIT THIS BUILD JUST WENT BAD!!!! LMAO


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> whats next...:wow:


THE FRAME IS GOING BACK 2 JOE 4 SOME UPGRADES:thumbsup:



bub916 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS BUB 916



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT for cold blooded


THANKS DAVEE DAVE



HRTBT65 said:


> HOLLY SHIT JEFF... U FOUND UR LONG LOST TWIN.... I THOUGHT THAT WAS A PIC OF U WITH A MEASURE TAPE IN UR HAND... I WAS LIKE OH SHIT THIS BUILD JUST WENT BAD!!!! LMAO


NO SON I CAN SEE DADDY IS GOING 2 HAVE 2 PUT U OVER MY KNEE:buttkick:



chewie said:


> :thumbsup::yes:


THANKS CHEWIE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME THREW 2 DAY
> 
> *keep moving cold blooded the finish line not too far away :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHERES TEH NEW PICS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*TTTT :wave:*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5::wave:


WHATS UP HOMIE



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:THE HOMIE JOHNNY CAME THREW 2 DAY
> 
> *keep moving cold blooded the finish line not too far away :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> eastbay68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOE
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERES TEH NEW PICS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LATER ON
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TTTT :wave:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK
> 
> SHOULD OF USED MINE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS 
*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS THESE R THE 1ST SET OF SINISTER 72 STRAIGHT LACE MADE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK
> 
> SHOULD OF USED MINE
> 
> WE SHOULD HAVE NEXT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## newstyle_64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS THESE R THE 1ST SET OF SINISTER 72 STRAIGHT LACE MADE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK
> 
> SHOULD OF USED MINE
> 
> WE SHOULD HAVE NEXT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> RIMS CAME OUT NICE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## EVIL91

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK


what up bro its been a long time cant wait to see the final results:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY JEFF A.K.A. COLD BLOODED HOPE YOUR DAY IS FILLED WITH FAMILY AND LOVE :wave:*


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY JEFF A.K.A. COLD BLOODED HOPE YOUR DAY IS FILLED WITH FAMILY AND LOVE :wave:*


X2

I hope all of you had a wonderfull father's day!!!



TTT for Cold Blooded 65....counting the days for vegas....:cheesy:


----------



## willskie187

Bejeweled_65 said:


> X2
> 
> I hope all of you had a wonderfull father's day!!!
> 
> X2 What it do Jeff :wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BUMP


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WHAT DO THE 72s SINISTERS RUN???


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO GET MINE:biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD COLD BLOODED:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

newstyle_64 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS THESE R THE 1ST SET OF SINISTER 72 STRAIGHT LACE MADE:thumbsup:
> 
> RIMS CAME OUT NICE
> THANKS DOUGIE
> 
> 
> 
> EVIL91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> cook1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what up bro its been a long time cant wait to see the final results:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG COOK 70
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY JEFF A.K.A. COLD BLOODED HOPE YOUR DAY IS FILLED WITH FAMILY AND LOVE :wave:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK U 2 TTTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Bejeweled_65 said:


> X2
> 
> I hope all of you had a wonderfull father's day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Cold Blooded 65....counting the days for vegas....:cheesy:


THANKS LISSET 



willskie187 said:


> Bejeweled_65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> I hope all of you had a wonderfull father's day!!!
> 
> X2 What it do Jeff :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> 
> 
> 
> NINEWUNSIXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP JOHNNY
> 
> 
> 
> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO THE 72s SINISTERS RUN???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE ILL HIT U UP
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *COLD BLOODED'S NEW HOUSE SLIPPERS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO GET MINE:biggrin:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD COLD BLOODED:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:YEP U WILL B GETTING URS SOON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Jeff they shoulda been numbered, thats gonna be badassed


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*TTTT 65*


----------



## JOHNER

Man I swear this thing leaves me speachless everytime..just a serious work of art!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

SUP JEFF WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE THAT AIR COMPRESSOR AT YOUR HOUSE...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *TTTT 65*
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Jeff they shoulda been numbered, thats gonna be badassed
> 
> 
> 
> YEA CANT WAIT 4 MY OTHER WHEELS 2 B DONE
> 
> 
> 
> johner956 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I swear this thing leaves me speachless everytime..just a serious work of art!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> NINEWUNSIXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUP JEFF WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE THAT AIR COMPRESSOR AT YOUR HOUSE...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY SOON JOHNNY
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK
> 
> SHOULD OF USED MINE
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::worship::worship::worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## EVIL91

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::worship::worship::worship::worship:ttt looking good


----------



## Steve9663

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTTT 65*
> 
> Yes Sir LOOKING REALLY GOOD JEFF
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTT:wave:


TTTT MARK



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :wave::worship::worship::worship:


THANKS MR. CHOP TOP



EVIL91 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::worship::worship::worship::worship:ttt looking good


THANKS EVIL 91



Steve9663 said:


> *TTTT 65*
> 
> Yes Sir LOOKING REALLY GOOD JEFF
> THANKS STEVE


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *TTTT 65*


----------



## CADDY925

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTTT 65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TO THE TOP COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:h5:


----------



## LivinLegend




----------



## Bejeweled_65

What's up Jeff... just strolling by to say hello...:cheesy:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

El [email protected] ***** said:


> TTT


THANKS



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTTT 65*
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> CADDY925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 64_EC_STYLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> LivinLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> Bejeweled_65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Jeff... just strolling by to say hello...:cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS LISSET
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 4 THE PICS TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> bub916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BUB 916
> 
> 
> 
> dirttydeeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali-Stylz

:wow: :wow:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

65 ALL DA WAY LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WISH I HAD A SET  NAH LOOKING GOOD JEFF


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP MICKEY 



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:TTT


WHATS UP HOMIE 



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WISH I HAD A SET  NAH LOOKING GOOD JEFF THANKS DAVE
> 
> 
> 
> El [email protected] ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 65 ALL DA WAY LOOKING GOOD BRO
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> Cali-Stylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SixDeuce

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK


:worship::worship: badass


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

do what you do homie...its lookin real nice, keep puttin it down for your club, TRAFFIC - NOR/CAL and the 209


----------



## PATRON GOLD

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Blocky77

I SEE YOU 6IX 5IVE IMP..... :wow: LOOKING GOOD, FAST......


----------



## bigshod

ttt:inout:


----------



## 925rider

6ix5iveIMP said:


> WHATS UP MICKEY
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 NEW CUSTOM ADEX DUMPS READY FOR SOME ENGRAVING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WISH I HAD A SET  NAH LOOKING GOOD JEFF THANKS DAVE
> 
> THANKS
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> :wow::wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what up big jeff


----------



## Maracas

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



209TIME!!! said:


> do what you do homie...its lookin real nice, keep puttin it down for your club, TRAFFIC - NOR/CAL and the 209


:thumbsup:



PATRON GOLD said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



SixDeuce said:


> :worship::worship: badass


:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 330910


:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> I SEE YOU 6IX 5IVE IMP..... :wow: LOOKING GOOD, FAST......


:thumbsup:



bigshod said:


> ttt:inout:


:thumbsup:



925rider said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP MICKEY
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow::wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what up big jeff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Maracas said:
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

Im loving it Jeff this new forum going to take some getting used to TTT Cold blooded 65


----------



## HRTBT65

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970

what up JEFF :thumbsup::thumbsup:LOOKN GOOD BRO......................................
TO 
THE
TOP
*TRAFFIC*


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :thumbsup:





1stL8dSuperNatural said:


> Im loving it Jeff this new forum going to take some getting used to TTT Cold blooded 65


DONT LOOK LIKE IT 



HRTBT65 said:


> :nicoderm:


YOUNG RICHIE RICH



cook1970 said:


> what up JEFF :thumbsup::thumbsup:LOOKN GOOD BRO......................................
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> *TRAFFIC*


THANKS BIG GUY 70



eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


THANKS BIG JOE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

YES THEY ARE CANT WAIT TO C WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE:thumbsup::thumbsup:

ANOTHER TRIP DOWN


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave::h5:


----------



## EVIL91

ttt:thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bigshod

ttt ...sup jeff


----------



## LivinLegend

what it do Mr ColdBlooded, TTTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## HRTBT65

:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Wildmint

What's up with some new pics? UPDATES....


----------



## Wildmint

Stop hiding shit. ..Im running out of ideas.....












Not


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT :wave:


----------



## 70295




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

Where da pix at looking good bro TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG TTTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up bro it was nice to meeting u in person TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012


----------



## kasem1963

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> GAWD DAMN!
Click to expand...


----------



## npazzin

should have named it "engraved 65" lol, all that shit lookin real good! :worship:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> YOU AINT LYING MARK THAT CAR GONNA CHANGE THE GAME
Click to expand...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

Can"t wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> YOU AINT LYING MARK THAT CAR GONNA CHANGE THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

pump heads ready for some rebuilding.


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay68

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> YOU AINT LYING MARK THAT CAR GONNA CHANGE THE GAME
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HUEY HEFNER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS HUEY



CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION





BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> YES THEY ARE CANT WAIT TO C WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ANOTHER TRIP DOWN





bigshod said:


> ttt


WHATS UP BIGSHOD



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :wave::h5:





EVIL91 said:


> ttt:thumbsup::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

bigshod said:


> ttt ...sup jeff


NOTHING MUCH



LivinLegend said:


> what it do Mr ColdBlooded, TTTT


JUST TRYING 2 GET IT DONE



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!





HRTBT65 said:


> :ninja:





DETONATER said:


> Wildmint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop hiding shit. ..Im running out of ideas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebas65impalass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El [email protected] ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where da pix at looking good bro TTT:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up bro it was nice to meeting u in person TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65:thumbsup:


THANKS U 2 HOMIE



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> kasem1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GAWD DAMN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npazzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> should have named it "engraved 65" lol, all that shit lookin real good! :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THOUGHT OF THAT
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> YOU AINT LYING MARK THAT CAR GONNA CHANGE THE GAME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

El [email protected] ***** said:


> Can"t wait to see it done :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE



chewie said:


> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::yes:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE
> 
> 
> 
> cook1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG GUY 70
> 
> 
> 
> eastbay68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> YOU AINT LYING MARK THAT CAR GONNA CHANGE THE GAME
> :nicoderm:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> pump heads ready for some rebuilding.
> 
> THANKS MARK 4 THE PICS THERE ON THERE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65 ADEX'S READY FOR SOME ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got alot of action Traffic Cold Blooded 65 no bullshiting for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> :run: It's INSANE!!!
> 
> What's up Jeff...how you doing...:wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

this car is definetely gonna change the game its one bad mofo!!!!!!


----------



## willskie187

What it dew Jeff :wave: Anything new?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT TRAFFIC 65


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## bigshod

:inout:


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew jeff


----------



## Steve9663

Hows it going Jeff, Good seeing yall this past Sunday 

COLD BLOODED65 TRAFFIC TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!
> 
> X-2


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP TODAY


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

:h5:
TO
THE
TOP
TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT


----------



## dodcity

Car is looking good jeff!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

damnnnnnnn it must be nice....thats all i can say!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT


 r they for sale pm me.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5:


----------



## cook1970

WHATS UP JEFF 
T
R
A
F
F
I
COOK 1970


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHATS UP JEFF WHERE THEM NEW PICS


----------



## Blocky77

Looking Good:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TTT


----------



## og069

very nice my brother very nice


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


TTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Bejeweled_65 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :run: It's INSANE!!!
> 
> What's up Jeff...how you doing...:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> PRETTY GOOD LISSET. JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP ON THIS BUILD. HOW YOU BEEN?
> 
> 
> 
> bigshod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO4LIFE 719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this car is definetely gonna change the game its one bad mofo!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT 65 TRYING TO BRING THE GAME UP FOR THE 65
> 
> 
> 
> willskie187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it dew Jeff :wave: Anything new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST PUSHING.:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT TRAFFIC 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT!
> 
> THANKS MR. FLAKE:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

bigshod said:


> :inout:


:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> wut it dew jeff


THE 62 LOOKING REAL NICE:thumbsup:



Steve9663 said:


> Hows it going Jeff, Good seeing yall this past Sunday
> 
> COLD BLOODED65 TRAFFIC TTT


NICE SEE YOU TOO:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT!
> 
> X-2
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JEFF FOR THE HELP TODAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME COWBOY
> 
> 
> 
> HardtoPlease65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:WHATS UP 65
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> :h5:
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> TRAFFIC


WHATS UP BIG GUY



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT


THANKS MARK FOR THE PICS:thumbsup:



dodcity said:


> Car is looking good jeff!


THANKS TRAFFIC 69:thumbsup:



209TIME!!! said:


> damnnnnnnn it must be nice....thats all i can say!!!


THANKS I'M TRYING ANT:thumbsup:



Hannibal Lector said:


> r they for sale pm me.


NO:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED ADAPTERS AND DEEP CUPS:thumbsup:TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS COWBOY DAVE :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:THANKS EVILTHREAT
> 
> 
> El [email protected] ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> mrjones_012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> cook1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JEFF
> T
> R
> A
> F
> F
> I
> COOK 1970
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR STOPPING BY BIG GUY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP JEFF WHERE THEM NEW PICS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVE A PICTURE OF YOU ON A HORSE
> 
> 
> 
> Blocky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS YOUNG STEVEN:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

og069 said:


> very nice my brother very nice


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


TTT FOR THE HORSES




67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTTT:thumbsup:


TTT YOUNG STEVEN WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GIVE ME THAT 47?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie looking good :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :rofl::rofl:


COWBOY DAVE THAT HAS A RING TO IT. YOU GONNA ENGRAVE YOUR SPURS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


----------



## HRTBT65




----------



## eastbay68

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

eastbay68 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF KEEP PUSHIN
Click to expand...


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


NICE ....
T
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970


----------



## newstyle_64

SHOW N SHINE $ 15


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT



DAMM JEFF LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE 777 GONNA LOOK LIKE TOGETHER


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


----------



## chewie

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## cook1970

:nicoderm:
COLD BLOODED 65 
O
O
K1970:wave:


----------



## toker1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


TTMFT!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :rofl::rofl:


WHATS UP DAVE WANE THE ROOTIN TOOTIN COWBOY



vouges17 said:


> looking good homie looking good :wave:


THANKS ALOT HOMIE



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COWBOY DAVE THAT HAS A RING TO IT. YOU GONNA ENGRAVE YOUR SPURS


:thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT


THANKS TRAFFIC 58



HRTBT65 said:


>


:thumbsup:



eastbay68 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 65 ON THE MOVE TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOE
> 
> 
> 
> cherry 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastbay68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING REAL GOOD JEFF KEEP PUSHIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHERRY 64
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cook1970 said:


> NICE ....
> T
> R
> A
> F
> F
> I
> COOK1970


THANKS BIG GUY



newstyle_64 said:


> SHOW N SHINE $ 15


:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> DAMM JEFF LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE 777 GONNA LOOK LIKE TOGETHER


:thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 358944


THANKS HOMIE



chewie said:


> :thumbsup: :yes:


THANKS HOMIE



cook1970 said:


> :nicoderm:
> COLD BLOODED 65
> O
> O
> K1970:wave:


THANKS BIG COOK



toker1 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


----------



## HardtoPlease65

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


:wow::wow:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Hope all is good 65!:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

DAMM ,IT LOOKING GOOD :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :wow::wow:


thanks mickey 65:thumbsup:



THUGGNASTY said:


> Hope all is good 65!:thumbsup:


its kool just time and money and alot of stress



newstyle_64 said:


> DAMM ,IT LOOKING GOOD :worship:


thanks dougie fresh:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG TTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## kasem1963

lookin better everday!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> BIG TTTT :thumbsup:


WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65WHATS UP COWBOY 76:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> kasem1963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lookin better everday!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT KEO
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

Dang Jeff, looks like you ready to lay some color down:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


LOOKN REAL NICE JEFF,,,,,,,,,

TO
THE 
TOP
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970


----------



## impalaluv

real clean !


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> Dang Jeff, looks like you ready to lay some color down:thumbsup:


ITS THAT TIME SOON I HOPE



chewie said:


> :nicoderm: :yes:


WHATS UP CHEWIE:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> LOOKN REAL NICE JEFF,,,,,,,,,
> 
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> R
> A
> F
> F
> I
> COOK1970


THANKS BIG GUY



impalaluv said:


> real clean !


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## dodcity

*Looking hella good jeff!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## newstyle_64

​THANKS 4 THE HELP YESTERDAY JEFF  AN BOOGIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

dodcity said:


> *Looking hella good jeff!!!:thumbsup:*


THANKS TRAFFIC 69 




newstyle_64 said:


> ​THANKS 4 THE HELP YESTERDAY JEFF AN BOOGIE :thumbsup:


GLAD WE COULD HELP



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP COWBOY 76:roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

Woop Woooop!


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> can't wait to see it done jeff it's gonna be number 1
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Woop Woooop!


WHATS UP MR. FLAKE :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


>


WHATS UP 65 



Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 364823
> View attachment 364823


WHATS U READY 4 THE SHOW 


































THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL

can't wait to see it done jeff it's gonna be number 1

THANKS YOUNG STEVEN


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


1 of the best on lil :bowrofl:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS JEFF FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST ALL THE FLYERS ON THE CAR CLUB PAGES.:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC 58 AND YOUNG STEVEN FOR ALL THE PAINTING DETAIL


That is Bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> 1 of the best on lil :bowrofl:


THANKS ALOT HOMIE UR 60 RAG IS BAD :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS JEFF FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST ALL THE FLYERS ON THE CAR CLUB PAGES.:thumbsup:ANYTIME MARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> modesto64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

FUKN NICE !!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD JEFF...


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB

nice :worship:


----------



## eastbay68

HUEY HEFNER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD JEFF...


X68 uffin:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

El [email protected] ***** said:


> FUKN NICE !!!!


THANKS ALOT HOMIE



HUEY HEFNER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:LOOKING GOOD JEFF...


THANKS HUEY



PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


> nice :worship:


THANKS HOMIE



eastbay68 said:


> X68 uffin:


WHATS UP BIG JOE



CHUCC said:


>


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Blocky77

TTMFT.........65


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT:machinegun:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> TTMFT.........65


WHATS UP 65



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT:machinegun:


COWBOY 76 



mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP 65


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## cook1970

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







WHAT UP JEFF MISSED YOU GUYS IN WOODLAND......


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTT


WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58



cook1970 said:


> View attachment 369103
> WHAT UP JEFF MISSED YOU GUYS IN WOODLAND......


NEXT TIME BIG GUY



bub916 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS BUB916


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

uffin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## guss68imp

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

tpimuncie said:


> uffin:


THANKS 



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


WHAT UP COWBOY 76



DETONATER said:


> TTMFT! THANKS MARK
> 
> 
> 
> guss68imp said:
> 
> 
> 
> T T T
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS G TRAFFIC 68
Click to expand...


----------



## 70295

:thumbsup: thanks jeff


----------



## mrjones_012003

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:


 That's it right there..... I'm working on my power windows also


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

sebas65impalass said:


> :thumbsup: thanks jeff


ANY TIME 65 :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65 :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> That's it right there..... I'm working on my power windows also


I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THEM WORK 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65

WHAT UP GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW ILL BE GETTING AT YOU ABOUT THE CHROME POWER STEERING GEAR BOX.


----------



## dodcity

Whats up jeff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## og069

*og 65 og 69*

Im glad im on the OTHERSIDE of the world AUSTRALIA downunder 
i wouldn,t have this plate on my car if you were down here il,d
have to give it to you COLDBLOODED 65 is the FINEST


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PICKED UP MY POWER WINDOWS FROM THE HOMIE VINCE :thumbsup:


other fools out there with 65 rags better hang it up :shocked:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

puertorican65 said:


> WHAT UP GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW ILL BE GETTING AT YOU ABOUT THE CHROME POWER STEERING GEAR BOX.


SAME HERE 65 :thumbsup:



dodcity said:


> Whats up jeff!!! :thumbsup:NOT MUCH TRAFFIC 69 :thumbsup:





og069 said:


> Im glad im on the OTHERSIDE of the world AUSTRALIA downunder
> i wouldn,t have this plate on my car if you were down here il,d
> have to give it to you COLDBLOODED 65 is the FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371664
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> other fools out there with 65 rags better hang it up :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE ITS A EVERYDAY PUSH & SHOVE U KNOW HOW IT IS :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65



:thumbsup:TTTT 4 COLD BLOODED:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## chewie

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


:wow::yes:


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


NICE WHAT IS THAT:dunno:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK LOOKING REALLY GOOD.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65
> Damnnnnnnn thats the shit Cold Blooded 65 Traffic to the top:yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :thumbsup:TTTT 4 COLD BLOODED:thumbsup:


COWBOY 76



Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 372044
> View attachment 372044


WHATS UP HOMIE:thumbsup:



chewie said:


> :wow::yes:


THANKS CHEWIE:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> NICE WHAT IS THAT:dunno:


THE HEADER BOWE BIG GUY 70



El [email protected] ***** said:


> KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK LOOKING REALLY GOOD.


THANKS ALOT HOMIE:thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COLD BLOODED 65
> Damnnnnnnn thats the shit Cold Blooded 65 Traffic to the top:yes: THANKS ALOT TRAFFIC 58:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


NICE


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup? Jeff


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED 65 LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHA TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

THANKS JEFF HAD A GOOD TIME ANOTHER ROAD TRIP DOWN:h5:


----------



## dodcity

Whats new jeff? How's everything?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> NICE


thanks 65



STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Sup? Jeff


whats up mike 67



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED 65 LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHA TTT


thanks big johnny 64



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> THANKS JEFF HAD A GOOD TIME ANOTHER ROAD TRIP DOWN:h5:


yep another trip down



dodcity said:


> Whats new jeff? How's everything?


good just pushing 69


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:worship::h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP


----------



## 73loukat

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP


Jackmove.wassupper Jeff:nicoderm:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THUGGNASTY said:


> :worship::h5:


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58;14669059
said:


> TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP


THANKS TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> Jackmove.wassupper Jeff:nicoderm:


WHATS UP BIG LOUKAT :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED 65 THANKS FOR THE HELP THE OTHER DAY WAY TO COME THRU FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILY TTTT
Click to expand...


----------



## cook1970

COLD BLOODED 65
O
O
K1970:wave:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DO COLD BLOODED 65 THANKS FOR THE HELP THE OTHER DAY WAY TO COME THRU FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILY TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY ALL WE HAVE EACH OTHER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> cook1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> O
> O
> K1970:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG GUY TRAFFIC 70 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK AKA MR. FLAKE :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP
> 
> :h5:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58;14669059
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 2011 LAS VEGAS STRIP
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS PONY BOY:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> bigshod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIGSHOD:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ICEE*63

DAMN JEFF WHAT AREN'T YOU DOING.YOU GOING TO BE UNTOUCHABLE:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK


----------



## TONY MONTANA

amazing detail going into this ride GREAT WORK JEFF!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ICEE*63 said:


> DAMN JEFF WHAT AREN'T YOU DOING.YOU GOING TO BE UNTOUCHABLE:worship:


THANKS ALOT RICHIE CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE 63 RAG DONE:thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTT


WHATS UP TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> amazing detail going into this ride GREAT WORK JEFF!!!


THANKS ALOT IM TRYING:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOOK THE FRAME APART AGAIN 4 SOME SMALL UPGRADESCAMERA PICS SUCK
> 
> SHOULD OF USED MINE
> 
> WE SHOULD HAVE NEXT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

SADDLE UP


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

TTT looking good jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> nice
> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:




BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> SADDLE UP


RIDE M COWBOY:thumbsup:




209-BLACK6T4 said:


> TTT looking good jeff


WHATS UP ALBERT BLK MRKT 64:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

it was good meeting you out in antioch today...wish i could have kicked it longer but had to get to work


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

:wow: haven't been on here for a while :biggrin: Nice meeting you Jeff hope to catch ya again at more shows :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

925rider said:


> it was good meeting you out in antioch today...wish i could have kicked it longer but had to get to work


SAME 2 U HOMIE THE 69 SS RAG LOOKING REAL CLEAN:thumbsup:



6T5 SHARK said:


> :wow: haven't been on here for a while :biggrin: Nice meeting you Jeff hope to catch ya again at more shows :thumbsup:


SAME 2 U HOMIE IT WAS KOOL TALKING WITH U GET ANOTHER 65:thumbsup:



DETONATER said:


> :drama:


WHATS UP BIG MARK A.K.A MR. FLAKE:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop

damn, cant wait to see it done, im loving all the engraving work


----------



## shops laggard

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK



Looking good Jeff; keep it moving forward. :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

what up Jeff


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

eastbay_drop said:


> damn, cant wait to see it done, im loving all the engraving work


THANKS ALOT HOMIE:thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> Looking good Jeff; keep it moving forward. :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT BIG VIC:thumbsup:



King61 said:


> what up Jeff


JUST PUSHING BIG KING 61:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :h5:


WHAT UP PONY BOY 76:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

wow! :shocked: can't wait to see it finished


----------



## King61

6ix5iveIMP said:


> JUST PUSHING BIG KING 61:thumbsup:


 i see ya big homie :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK


:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Dino said:


> wow! :shocked: can't wait to see it finished


THANKS ALOT :thumbsup:



King61 said:


> i see ya big homie :h5:


THANKS BIG KING 61 :thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama::thumbsup:


THANKS 57 RAG LOOKING GOOD JOSE:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:rimshot:


----------



## KAKALAK

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


pure sickness bro!!!!!!!


----------



## CADDY925

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK



clean :thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:inout:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

chewie said:


> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


THANKS CHEWIE 



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :rimshot:


PONY BOY 




KAKALAK said:


> pure sickness bro!!!!!!!


THANKS HOMIE 



CADDY925 said:


> clean :thumbsup::worship::worship:


THANKS 65 



El [email protected] ***** said:


> :inout:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC HELPING TRAFFIC


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

Could hear Rick James already! COLD BLOODED! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> that rack is pure nasty bro, I love that! Its one thing chroming it but having engraved as much as you did..... badass!!!!! Much respect to you and your build
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TRAFFIC HELPING TRAFFIC
> THANKS MARK THATS THE WAY IT HAS 2 B DONE WE HAVE HELP EACH OTHER:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP;14696757
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS YOUNG TRAFFIC 47 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 6T5 SHARK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could hear Rick James already! COLD BLOODED! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:GET THAT 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> that rack is pure nasty bro, I love that! Its one thing chroming it but having engraved as much as you did..... badass!!!!! Much respect to you and your build
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS ALOT HOMIE TRYING 2 GET 2 THE FINISH LINE:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP ANYTHING NEW TO POST UP LETS SEE IM EXICTED SEE U ON SUNDAY BRO T.T.T.T.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED 65 BEFORE THE THE BRAKE DOWN 2 DO SOME UPGRADES 4 2012 OLD PICTURES


----------



## regal ryda

you gonna have it ready for Vegas?


----------



## 16474

Sickness


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cook1970 said:


> WHAT UP ANYTHING NEW TO POST UP LETS SEE IM EXICTED SEE U ON SUNDAY BRO T.T.T.T.


A LTTLE HERE & THERE BIG GUY :thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> you gonna have it ready for Vegas?


I HOPE THATS IM TRYING 4 :thumbsup:




clairfbeeIII said:


> Sickness


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## cook1970

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 BEFORE THE THE BRAKE DOWN 2 DO SOME UPGRADES 4 2012 OLD PICTURES


BUMP IT UP......................


----------



## BigBallz

:boink:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:




bigshod said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> BUMP IT UP......................


:thumbsup:



BigBallz said:


> :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAPPY HALLOWEEN JEFF TTTT:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:skeet :skeet: :skeet:


----------



## PurpleLicious

Wow amazing build up!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN JEFF TTTT:wave:


THANKS MARK



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT






cook1970 said:


> :thumbsup:






KAKALAK said:


> :skeet :skeet: :skeet:


:thumbsup:



PurpleLicious said:


> Wow amazing build up!


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious

Straight motivation out there!

I have a 66 rag


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK


WOW... NO YOU DIDNT HIT THE RACK UP...... LOOKS DAMN GOOD :thumbsup: ( let me have it ):biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

pellotero right here!!
:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



PurpleLicious said:


> Straight motivation out there!
> 
> I have a 66 rag


:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> WOW... NO YOU DIDNT HIT THE RACK UP...... LOOKS DAMN GOOD :thumbsup: ( let me have it ):biggrin:


:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> pellotero right here!!
> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUT THE RACK TOGETHER & PUT IT IN THE CAR NOW TIME 2 TAKE OFF & PUT SOME MORE DETAIL ON THE C.V. RACK


by far the best looking vert rack :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> by far the best looking vert rack :thumbsup:


THANKS ALOT :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## CADDY925

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65 [/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65
> :fool2::fool2::fool2: MAN MAKES ME FEEL LIKE DOING THIS


----------



## six 2

DAMN HOMIE WHAT DID THAT ENGRAVING HIT YOU FOR. LOOKS REALLY GOOD BET THAT SHIT COST A GRIP.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CADDY925 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP;14766661
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> :thumbsup:THANKS 65 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> :fool2::fool2::fool2: MAN MAKES ME FEEL LIKE DOING THIS
> 
> THANKS MARK:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> six 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE WHAT DID THAT ENGRAVING HIT YOU FOR. LOOKS REALLY GOOD BET THAT SHIT COST A GRIP.
> 
> 
> 
> I DID A PACKAGE DEAL ON THE WHOLE CAR JAIME TAKEN GOOD CARE OF ME THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## six 2

trying to bust me 65 rag out on the first of the year. Keep your eye's open homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65
> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 GOOD LOOKING OUT YEASTERDAY IT WAS REAL COOL KICKEN IT AND CHOPPIN IT UP ALL DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

six 2 said:


> trying to bust me 65 rag out on the first of the year. Keep your eye's open homie. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:GOOD WE NEED MORE 65 RAGS OUT THERE




DETONATER;14767044
said:


> THANKS MARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 3GENERATIONS64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP;14766661
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 GOOD LOOKING OUT YEASTERDAY IT WAS REAL COOL KICKEN IT AND CHOPPIN IT UP ALL DAY :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

All I gotta say is DAM! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## Wildmint

looking good...thanks for the picture


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

6T5 SHARK said:


> All I gotta say is DAM! :wow: :biggrin:


THANKS U HAVE 2 GET ANOTHER 65:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


THANKS:thumbsup:



Wildmint said:


> looking good...thanks for the picture


THANKS BIG SAM:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

Damnn, not thats some detail right there. Looks real clean


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers

Cold Blooded 65 str8 killin'em! :guns::machinegun:

Can't wait to see it all put together... hno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

carlito77 said:


> Damnn, not thats some detail right there. Looks real clean


THANKS ALOT :thumbsup:





67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 6ix5iveIMP;14766661
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: THANKS YOUNG TRAFFIC 47 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yowzers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Blooded 65 str8 killin'em! :guns::machinegun:
> 
> Can't wait to see it all put together... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ALOT :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE FRAME BEFORE WET SAND & BUFF COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## GT~PLATING

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED 65


God Damn!!!!! This shit is fucken sick


----------



## mrjones_012003

Lookin' Good 65:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















BUMBER COLD BLOODED.........


COOK1970


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GT~PLATING said:


> God Damn!!!!! This shit is fucken sick


THANKS :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Lookin' Good 65:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:




cook1970 said:


> View attachment 392325
> View attachment 392326
> View attachment 392328
> View attachment 392330
> View attachment 392331
> BUMBER COLD BLOODED.........
> 
> 
> COOK1970


MAN I LUV IT ALL DAY EVERYDAY:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

COLD BLOODED SHE IS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK :twak::guns:NO NO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED SHE IS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK :twak::guns:NO NO LOL :biggrin:
> 
> JUST THINK WHEN THEIR DONE YOU'LL BE HAPPY ROLLIN LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED SHE IS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK :twak::guns:NO NO LOL :biggrin:


:shocked::biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP;14806279
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLD BLOODED SHE IS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK :twak::guns:NO NO LOL :biggrin:
> 
> JUST THINK WHEN THEIR DONE YOU'LL BE HAPPY ROLLIN LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER:worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS MARK JUST 4 FUN NOT SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:_*T*_:h5:_*T*_:worship:_*T*_


----------



## bub916

]






























[/QUOTE]:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

6ix5iveIMP said:


> COLD BLOODED SHE IS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK :twak::guns:NO NO LOL :biggrin:


:wave: Jeff, what is this; Cold Blooded is having a car out of body experiance :rofl::rofl::rofl: . I like it 2 65 vert., you are the man. Stay  from Vic & Jr.


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

TTT for Jeff and Cold Blooded 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:_*T*_:h5:_*T*_:worship:_*T*_


THANKS :thumbsup:




bub916 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS 916 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> shops laggard said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Jeff, what is this; Cold Blooded is having a car out of body experiance :rofl::rofl::rofl: . I like it 2 65 vert., you are the man. Stay  from Vic & Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG VIC:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlatBroke74Raghouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Jeff and Cold Blooded 65
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JR.:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## redrum702

TTT nice vert rack


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

redrum702 said:


> TTT nice vert rack


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL


----------



## soloco

Bad ass bro.You get those dumps together?


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL


*like always *:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG

:wave:.......BIG JEFFREY.......TOTHETOP....INNOVATED..65


----------



## 1mexikan

Very nice!


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR THE LIL BIG HOMIE JEFFERY AKA MR COLD BLOODED AS USUAL ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

soloco said:


> Bad ass bro.You get those dumps together?


THANKS IM WORKING ON IT:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> *like always *:thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> TTT


THANKS BIG VIC:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ANTDOGG said:


> :wave:.......BIG JEFFREY.......TOTHETOP....INNOVATED..65


THANKS BIG ANTDOGG:thumbsup:



1mexikan said:


> Very nice!


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR THE LIL BIG HOMIE JEFFERY AKA MR COLD BLOODED AS USUAL ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY 64 :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## chewie

:drama: :yes:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup: Nice setup!


----------



## Blocky77

Pumps look good......  real NICE.......


----------



## regal ryda

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

chewie;14837065
said:


> :drama: :yes:
> 
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrjones_012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocky77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps look good......  real NICE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE 2 U 2:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS BIG ANTDOGG:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 3GENERATIONS64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> 
> TTTT FOR THE LIL BIG HOMIE JEFFERY AKA MR COLD BLOODED AS USUAL ALWAYS LOOKING GOOD
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY 64 :thumbsup:
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE FISHER FAMILY FROM THE ALCALAS:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## willskie187

Happy Thanksgiving Jeff


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JEFF HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE FISHER FAMILY FROM THE ALCALAS:wave:THANKS MARK U 2 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willskie187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS U 2:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::thumbsup: THANKS YOUNG STEVEN T47:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> PUMP HEADS GOT FINISHED THANKS JASON THEY LOOK GOOD THERE GONNA GET SOME MORE DETAIL


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## parrandero

TTT:worship:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

TTT for Jeff and Cold Blooded 65


----------



## KAKALAK

cant get over that top :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> TTT:worship:


THANKS ADRIAN:thumbsup:



FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> TTT for Jeff and Cold Blooded 65


THANKS JR.:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> cant get over that top :boink: :naughty:


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

Ttt nice jeff


----------



## topdown59

TTTT :inout:


----------



## Blocky77

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

montemanls said:


> Ttt nice jeff


TTT NICE :thumbsup:



topdown59 said:


> TTTT :inout:


WHATS UP BRUNO:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:wave: What up 65:thumbsup:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

:wave: TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> :wave: What up 65:thumbsup:


SAME O SAME TRYING 2 GET THINGS DONE:thumbsup:



FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> :wave: TTT


WHATS UP JR.:thumbsup:



67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP:wave:


THANKS YOUNG TRAFFIC 47:thumbsup:



~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS GARZA 70:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

ttp://www.wimp.com/dadscar/


you see this yet?


----------



## Blocky77

How's the Five coming along ? uffin:


----------



## cook1970

TTT:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RAYG63IMPALA said:


> ou see this yet?


YEA THATS A GOOD 1 RAY :thumbsup:




Blocky77 said:


> How's the Five coming along ? uffin:


A LITTLE 2 SLOW 4 ME BUT ITS MOVEN:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> TTT:wave:


WHATS UP BIG GUY 70:thumbsup:


----------



## og069

TTT 4 the homie i have much love n respect 4 this 65


----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

og069 said:


> TTT 4 the homie i have much love n respect 4 this 65


THANKS ALOT:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> :inout:


THANKS:thumbsup:



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 :worship:


THANKS BIG JOHNNY:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

What it dew Jeff


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:inout:


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

willskie187 said:


> What it dew Jeff


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST TRYING 2 GET SHIT DONE GOING KINDA SLOW



El [email protected] ***** said:


> :inout:


THANKS HOMIE



mrjones_012003 said:


>


THANKS 65


----------



## Blocky77

WHAT UP BIG DOG ?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> WHAT UP BIG DOG ?


NOT MUCH 65 JUST TRYING 2 GET STUFF DONE 2 STEPS FORWARD 1 STEP BACK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TEST FITTED THE COLUMN IN 2DAY


----------



## parrandero

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TEST FITTED THE COLUMN IN 2DAY


:nicoderm:nice jeff TTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GONNA REDO THE FIREWALL ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## 70295

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TEST FITTED THE COLUMN IN 2DAY


:thumbsup:looking good jeff


----------



## CRUNCHY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TEST FITTED THE COLUMN IN 2DAY


 real clean nice wrk homie looks goodd


----------



## REYXTC

Shaving it?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

parrandero said:


> :nicoderm:nice jeff TTTT:thumbsup:


THANKS ADRIAN T62:thumbsup:



sebas65impalass said:


> :thumbsup:looking good jeff


THANKS JOSE 65:thumbsup:



CRUNCHY said:


> real clean nice wrk homie looks goodd


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:



REYXTC said:


> Shaving it?


YEA IT WAS DONE BUT GOING 2 REDO IT MAKE IT BETTER:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

LOOKIN GOOD JEFF CANT WAIT TO C THAT THANG DONE


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TEST FITTED THE COLUMN IN 2DAY


It came out good.......:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOOKIN GOOD JEFF CANT WAIT TO C THAT THANG DONE


THANKS JOHNNY :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> It came out good.......:thumbsup:


THANKS 65 IM PUSHING:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE LEO HOOKING UP THE FIREWALL :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO HOOKING UP THE FIREWALL :thumbsup:


:drama:


----------



## DETONATER

Keep'n it moov'n....:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:


WHATS UP JOSE :thumbsup:




DETONATER said:


> Keep'n it moov'n....:thumbsup:


THANKS MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PUMP HEADS CAME IN THE MAIL 2DAY THANKS JASON :thumbsup: READY 4 SOME MORE DETAIL


----------



## cook1970

WHAT UP BRO U DOING TOO MUCH CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE 
TO
THE
TOP
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT THE FIREWALL PLATE DONE THANKS MIKE AND LEO READY 4 THE NEXT STEP :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE ADEX DUMPS ON THERE WAY 2 GET SOME MORE DETAIL & B PUT BACK 2GETHER


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:thumbsup: LOVING THIS BUILD CAN WAIT TO SEE IT DONE LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN!!!!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT THE FIREWALL PLATE DONE THANKS MIKE AND LEO READY 4 THE NEXT STEP :thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD JEFF AS ALWAYS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cook1970 said:


> WHAT UP BRO U DOING TOO MUCH CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> TO
> THE
> TOP
> R
> A
> F
> F
> I
> COOK1970


THANKS BIG GUY T70 ON 99:thumbsup:



El [email protected] ***** said:


> :thumbsup: LOVING THIS BUILD CAN WAIT TO SEE IT DONE LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN!!!!!!


THANKS ALOT HOMIE IM PUSHING:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> LOOKING GOOD JEFF AS ALWAYS


THANKS HOMIE I SEE THE 64 IS MOVEN:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE 2DAY THANKS LEO & KOZZI :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup: What up 65!:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

puertorican65 said:


>


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup: What up 65!:thumbsup:


NOT MUCH GOING SLOW RITE NOW


eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


THANKS BIG JOE:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE LEO MOCKING UP THE GUIDE-MATIC MOVEN ALITLE SLOW RITE NOW


----------



## King61

TTTT


----------



## Wildmint

Man ...I got to stop giving you ideas.... looking good


----------



## npazzin

was there a factory location for that, or you just puttin it where you think it looks good? ive never seen one on a 65 before, nice build by the way!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO MOCKING UP THE GUIDE-MATIC MOVEN ALITLE SLOW RITE NOW


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO MOCKING UP THE GUIDE-MATIC MOVEN ALITLE SLOW RITE NOW


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

King61 said:


> TTTT


THANKS BIG KING 61:thumbsup:



Wildmint said:


> Man ...I got to stop giving you ideas.... looking good


THANKS BIG SAM W/M OK I WONT TELL U NO MORE OF MY SECRETS:thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> was there a factory location for that, or you just puttin it where you think it looks good? ive never seen one on a 65 before, nice build by the way!!!


THANKS YEA THATS WERE IT GOSE ON THE DASH:thumbsup:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice :thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



925rider said:


>


THANKS HOWS THE 69 SS RAG DOING:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE ADEX DUMPS ON THERE WAY 2 GET SOME MORE DETAIL & B PUT BACK 2GETHER


STOP IT.....:nono: YOU DOING TWO MUCH :biggrin: LET US CHATCH UP..... :bowrofl:


----------



## parrandero

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE ADEX DUMPS ON THERE WAY 2 GET SOME MORE DETAIL & B PUT BACK 2GETHER


damm! boy u ain't playing
''"


----------



## MR.LAC

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE ADEX DUMPS ON THERE WAY 2 GET SOME MORE DETAIL & B PUT BACK 2GETHER


Bad ass!!! who is doing your engraving?


----------



## 925rider

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS BIG KING 61:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS BIG SAM W/M OK I WONT TELL U NO MORE OF MY SECRETS:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS YEA THATS WERE IT GOSE ON THE DASH:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS HOWS THE 69 SS RAG DOING:thumbsup:



just puttin in work on the interior...just about done


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> STOP IT.....:nono: YOU DOING TWO MUCH :biggrin: LET US CHATCH UP..... :bowrofl:


THANKS I WISH UR AT HOME BASE IM STILL IN THE DUGOUT WAITING ON MY TURN 2 PLAY:thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> damm! boy u ain't playing
> ''"


THANKS ADRIAN IM TRYING HARD 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:



MR.LAC said:


> Bad ass!!! who is doing your engraving?


THANKS JAIMIE DOSE ALL MY WORK MIKE ISHIKI IS DOING THE SET UP:thumbsup:



925rider said:


> just puttin in work on the interior...just about done


I KNOW THE WIFE IS REAL HAPPY THE 69 SS RAG IS REAL CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE 2DAY THANKS LEO & KOZZI :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:




BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


>


THANKS N 2 DEEP 76:thumbsup:




Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 411020


THANKS 2 U AND UR FAMILY ALSO:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

firewall and adexs are looking great Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RAYG63IMPALA said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP RAY:thumbsup:




vouges17 said:


> firewall and adexs are looking great Jeff


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NOW READY 4 SOME CLEAN UP GRINDING & BONDO & PRIMER


----------



## regal ryda

Damn Jeff I hope this is together when I come back, I wanna see it in person now :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

......:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:......WUTS UP C-BLOOD....BAD ASS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

HAPPY NEW YEARS 2012


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> Damn Jeff I hope this is together when I come back, I wanna see it in person now :thumbsup:


I HOPE SO 2 THANKS:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP RAY I NEED 2 GET THOSE OLD LRM MAGS FROM U:thumbsup:



PATRON GOLD said:


> ......:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:......WUTS UP C-BLOOD....BAD ASS


THANKS:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS THATS A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR PIC SHE CAN KEEP ME HAPPY:naughty::boink:


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOW READY 4 SOME CLEAN UP GRINDING & BONDO & PRIMER


:thumbsup:


----------



## stocktone1968

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5G7jwIkyfKs#t=74s


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:




stocktone1968 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5G7jwIkyfKs#t=74s


WHATS UP LORENZO HOWS THE CADI:thumbsup:




TRUNKWORKS said:


> LOOKIN GOOD


THANKS JOHNNY:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

KOZZI CLEANING UP THE FIREWALL READY 4 SOME BONDO


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GEORGE AND MIKE ISHIKI


haha fucking mike


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT SOME WORK DONE 2DAY NEVER ENOUGH TIME IN A DAY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Ttt


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> Ttt


 IN 2 DEEP 76 :thumbsup:




209-BLACK6T4 said:


> Ttt


 YOUNG BLACK MARKET :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

KOZZI CAME BY YESTERDAY GOT SOME WORK DONE MITE FINISH 2DAY


----------



## parrandero

Looking good jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

parrandero said:


> Looking good jeff:thumbsup:


WHATS UP ADRIAN :thumbsup:




BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


 TTT :thumbsup:76


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE LEO CAME BY & PRIMERED THE FIREWALL READY 4 ANOTHER BLOCK & REPRIME


----------



## chtrone

Lookin good Jeff


----------



## shops laggard

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO CAME BY & PRIMERED THE FIREWALL READY 4 ANOTHER BLOCK & REPRIME




:nicoderm:ing good Jeff, keep moving forward.


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO CAME BY & PRIMERED THE FIREWALL READY 4 ANOTHER BLOCK & REPRIME


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO CAME BY & PRIMERED THE FIREWALL READY 4 ANOTHER BLOCK & REPRIME


Looks good...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

chtrone said:


> Lookin good Jeff


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> :nicoderm:ing good Jeff, keep moving forward.


THANKS BIG VIC :thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> Looks good...


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good 65!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE LEO CAME BY & PRIMERED THE FIREWALL READY 4 ANOTHER BLOCK & REPRIME


BAD ASS BRO:worship:


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Man I just finished lookng at every page on this build up. Started off with one and got hooked. Very Nice Build. Cant wait for the final results...

TTT Cold Blooded...


----------



## willskie187

Smooth as butter :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good 65!:thumbsup:


THANKS 65 :thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> BAD ASS BRO:worship:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


THANKS BIG JOE :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Man I just finished lookng at every page on this build up. Started off with one and got hooked. Very Nice Build. Cant wait for the final results...
> 
> TTT Cold Blooded...


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



willskie187 said:


> Smooth as butter :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TTTT


THANKS BIG J 64:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


THANKS YOUNG DAVE 76:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME PARTS I GOT FINISHED MOVEN SLOW RITE NOW


----------



## HardtoPlease65

sup big Jeff!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80

1 Step At A Time Homie...
:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME PARTS I GOT FINISHED MOVEN SLOW RITE NOW


:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HardtoPlease65 said:


> sup big Jeff!!


THANKS MICKEY JUST TRYING 2 GET HER DONE U KNOW HOW IT IS:thumbsup:



N.O.Bricks said:


> :drama:


:thumbsup:




1SEXY80 said:


> 1 Step At A Time Homie...
> :thumbsup:


THANKS IM TRYING:thumbsup:




chewie said:


> :thumbsup: :drama:


THANKS CHEWIE:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Sup Jeff?


----------



## Bombshop

Cold blooded is Gana be killing it:machinegun:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Sup Jeff?


NOT MUCH MIKE JUST WORKING ON THE 65 TRYING 2 MAKE THINGS HAPPEN



Bombshop said:


> Cold blooded is Gana be killing it:machinegun:


WHATS UP BIG JOSE IS THE 42 AMOST READY 4 PAINT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DID SOME MY OWN BLOCKING WITH HELP FROM THE HOMIE MIKE ANOTHER PRIMER 2 MORE BLOCKS THEN DONE


----------



## Bombshop

42 getting close painting the belly in 2 weeks jeff


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> DID SOME MY OWN BLOCKING WITH HELP FROM THE HOMIE MIKE ANOTHER PRIMER 2 MORE BLOCKS THEN DONE
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING LOOKING VERY GOOD TRAFFIC 65:worship:


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> *DID SOME MY OWN BLOCKING *WITH HELP FROM THE HOMIE MIKE ANOTHER PRIMER 2 MORE BLOCKS THEN DONE


thats whats up homie:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Bombshop said:


> 42 getting close painting the belly in 2 weeks jeff


KOOL I HAVE 2 GET OUT THERE SOON:thumbsup:




67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 6ix5iveIMP;15046990
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID SOME MY OWN BLOCKING WITH HELP FROM THE HOMIE MIKE ANOTHER PRIMER 2 MORE BLOCKS THEN DONE
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING LOOKING VERY GOOD TRAFFIC 65:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS YOUNG STEVEN T47 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats whats up homie:nicoderm:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT A PIC OF 2 MY PUMPS STILL NEED A LOT MORE DETAIL BEFORE DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

:shocked:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT A PIC OF 2 MY PUMPS STILL NEED A LOT MORE DETAIL BEFORE DONE :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

npazzin said:


> :shocked:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


THANKS HOMIE HOWS IT GOING :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

FIREWALL REPRIMED READY 2 B BLOCKED & FINISHED WORKING ON HOOD COWL


----------



## Bombshop

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Jeff! Looking good!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS HOMIE HOWS IT GOING :thumbsup:


good bro we just got a lil snow it sucks how are u


----------



## cherry 64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> FIREWALL REPRIMED READY 2 B BLOCKED & FINISHED WORKING ON HOOD COWL


LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC KEEP PUSHING


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT A PIC OF 2 MY PUMPS STILL NEED A LOT MORE DETAIL BEFORE DONE :thumbsup:
> 
> JEFF GONNA KILL EM TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> FIREWALL REPRIMED READY 2 B BLOCKED & FINISHED WORKING ON HOOD COWL
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BAD ASS RIDE ON THE STREETS KEEP IT MOVING BROTHA TTTT
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Bombshop said:


> TTT


THANKS JOSE GOOD SEE N U YESTERDAY :thumbsup:



DETONATER said:


> Sup Jeff! Looking good!!!


THANKS MARK I GOT UR PACKAGE IN THE MAIL :thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> good bro we just got a lil snow it sucks how are u


KOOL JUST TRYING 2 GET THINGS DONE TAKEN IT 1 DAY AT A TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cherry 64 said:


> LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC KEEP PUSHING


THANKS TRINO T64 :thumbsup:




3GENERATIONS64 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT A PIC OF 2 MY PUMPS STILL NEED A LOT MORE DETAIL BEFORE DONE :thumbsup:
> 
> JEFF GONNA KILL EM TTTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 THANKS BIG JOHNNY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 3GENERATIONS64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIREWALL REPRIMED READY 2 B BLOCKED & FINISHED WORKING ON HOOD COWL
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT BAD ASS RIDE ON THE STREETS KEEP IT MOVING BROTHA TTTT
> :thumbsup: THANKS BIG JOHNNY I CANT WAIT EITHER IT SEEMS LIKE 4 EVER
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GETTING THE SKIRTS READY 4 A LITTLE BONDO & PRIMER


----------



## 70295

its looking real good jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

looking real good!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6ix5iveIMP said:


> FIREWALL REPRIMED READY 2 B BLOCKED & FINISHED WORKING ON HOOD COWL



thats sweet, gonna line up nice with the hood! good idea


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOW READY 4 SOME CLEAN UP GRINDING & BONDO & PRIMER


thats a must add mod for the 65's!! I hate that piece lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

sebas65impalass said:


> its looking real good jeff:thumbsup:


THANKS JOSE 65 :thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> TTT


THANKS BIG VIC :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> looking real good!!


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



64_EC_STYLE said:


> thats sweet, gonna line up nice with the hood! good idea


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



64_EC_STYLE said:


> thats a must add mod for the 65's!! I hate that piece lol


YEA WE HAVE 2 LUV IT THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DID SOME WORK ON MY HEADER PANEL MYSELF I HOPE I DID IT RITE TOOK TO THE SHOP 2 PRIME AND CHECK MY WORK


----------



## Blocky77

MOVING RIGHT ALONG..... GOOD SHIT......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> MOVING RIGHT ALONG..... GOOD SHIT......


THANKS 65 GOOD 2 SEE U AT THE FINISH LINE :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

A LTTLE MORE BLING BLING CANT WAIT 2 GET HER DONE SEEMS LIKE IT TAKES 4EVER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> A LTTLE MORE BLING BLING CANT WAIT 2 GET HER DONE SEEMS LIKE IT TAKES 4EVER
> 
> 
> DAMNNNNNN LOOKING REAL GOOD TRAFFIC 65:fool2:TTTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> DID SOME WORK ON MY HEADER PANEL MYSELF I HOPE I DID IT RITE TOOK TO THE SHOP 2 PRIME AND CHECK MY WORK
> TTTT ALLDAY LONG TRAFFIC 65:h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good 65!


----------



## Groc006

damn thats some bad ass engraving work? if you dont mind me asking, whos doing your engraving work?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> A LTTLE MORE BLING BLING CANT WAIT 2 GET HER DONE SEEMS LIKE IT TAKES 4EVER
> 
> 
> DAMNNNNNN LOOKING REAL GOOD TRAFFIC 65:fool2:TTTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:THANKS BIG MARK T58:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID SOME WORK ON MY HEADER PANEL MYSELF I HOPE I DID IT RITE TOOK TO THE SHOP 2 PRIME AND CHECK MY WORK
> TTTT ALLDAY LONG TRAFFIC 65:h5:THANKS MARK T58:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 1SEXY80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> mrjones_012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good 65!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Groc006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats some bad ass engraving work? if you dont mind me asking, whos doing your engraving work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE JAIME IS DOING ALLL MY ENGRAVEN:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good Jeff! Can't wait to see it done...


----------



## KAKALAK

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THIS IS THE BELLY AFTER PRIMER NOT DONE YET


Badass molding work right there !!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

DETONATER said:


> Looking good Jeff! Can't wait to see it done...


THANKS MARK:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Badass molding work right there !!!!!


THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOT MY GUIDE-MATIC HEAD UNIT BACK 2DAY FROM BEING REDONE


----------



## mikescustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SOME DAY ILL BE LIKE YOU JEFF!!
:biggrin:

BIG BALLING RIGHT HERE!!
:wow:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT MY GUIDE-MATIC HEAD UNIT BACK 2DAY FROM BEING REDONE




That is Tight I like how that Guide-Matic Higbeam switch came out brutha keep pushing on this build T T T.Much respect from Vic Jr USO'S motorcycle Chapter


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE UR CUB IS LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> SOME DAY ILL BE LIKE YOU JEFF!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> BIG BALLING RIGHT HERE!!
> :wow:


THANKS JOSE I WISH THAT WAS TRUE IT WOULD B NICE ID HAVE THAT 61 & 63 RAG OF URS:thumbsup:



FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> That is Tight I like how that Guide-Matic Higbeam switch came out brutha keep pushing on this build T T T.Much respect from Vic Jr USO'S motorcycle Chapter


THANKS JR. GOOD 2 SEE U R MOVEN RITE ALONG ON UR 74 RAG:thumbsup:


----------



## HRTBT65

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HRTBT65 said:


> uffin:


WHAT UP YOUNG RICH :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

I REBLOCKED THE FIREWALL WITH 120 2DAY READY 4 THE NEXT BLOCKING


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

I JUST FINISH BLOCKING THE FIREWALL WITH 180 IM DONE READY 4 THE PAINTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW

6ix5iveIMP said:


> I JUST FINISH BLOCKING THE FIREWALL WITH 180 IM DONE READY 4 THE PAINTER


MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## Real Low 64

this buildup is ADDICTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN NICE WORK HOMIES !!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

Soaking it in for the 68. Great work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

absolutely amazing!!! Great work!!uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EXCANDALOW said:


> MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!


THANKS JOSE :thumbsup:



Real Low 64 said:


> this buildup is ADDICTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN NICE WORK HOMIES !!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS JUSTIN :thumbsup:



kaos283 said:


> Soaking it in for the 68. Great work.


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> absolutely amazing!!! Great work!!uffin:


THANKS HOMIE UR 64S R LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo

Much Prop's Homie Nice Ride Keep posting i always end up looking at your topic


----------



## KAKALAK

6ix5iveIMP said:


> I JUST FINISH BLOCKING THE FIREWALL WITH 180 IM DONE READY 4 THE PAINTER


looking real good!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> I JUST FINISH BLOCKING THE FIREWALL WITH 180 IM DONE READY 4 THE PAINTER


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Uno Malo said:


> Much Prop's Homie Nice Ride Keep posting i always end up looking at your topic


THANKS HOMIE UR 66 RAG IS SUPER CLEAN :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> looking real good!!


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombshop

Que paso Jeff


----------



## cherry 64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> GOT MY GUIDE-MATIC HEAD UNIT BACK 2DAY FROM BEING REDONE


Looking good Jeffery keep pushing brotha


----------



## TONY MONTANA

FIREWALL LOOKING GOOD JEFF


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress! :thumbsup:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



Bombshop said:


> Que paso Jeff


NOT MUCH BIG JOSE 42 :thumbsup:



cherry 64 said:


> Looking good Jeffery keep pushing brotha


THANKS TRINO T64:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> FIREWALL LOOKING GOOD JEFF


THANKS IM HAPPY WITH THE WAY IT CAME OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

6ix5iveIMP said:


> I REBLOCKED THE FIREWALL WITH 120 2DAY READY 4 THE NEXT BLOCKING


Thats clean brutha keep the build moving and the pic posting


----------



## KAKALAK

The vert rack sets this car off for me :boink: :fool2:


----------



## 1SEXY80

I want more more....:run:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


THANKS N 2 DEEP 76 :thumbsup:



FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> Thats clean brutha keep the build moving and the pic posting


THANKS JR. :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> The vert rack sets this car off for me :boink: :fool2:


THANKS HOMIE IM TRYING 2 DO MORE 2 THE RACK :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> I want more more....:run:


THANKS SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OLD PICTURES OF C.V. RACK :burn:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OLD PICTURES OF MY ADEX DUMPS GETTING SOME MORE DETAIL DONE :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

....NICE,,REAL NICE....:nicoderm:....ALOTA DETAIL ON DIS RAG!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

dammmmmmmmmmmmm homie this 65 is grade AAAAAAAAAAA:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:


:worship::worship::worship:man jeff that belly killen it in prime


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PATRON GOLD said:


> ....NICE,,REAL NICE....:nicoderm:....ALOTA DETAIL ON DIS RAG!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS I CANT WAIT TILL UR 62 RAG IS DONE:thumbsup:



dukecityrider said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmm homie this 65 is grade AAAAAAAAAAA:thumbsup:


THANKS A LOT:thumbsup:



PLANETGETLOW said:


> Nice!!


THANKS:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> :worship::worship::worship:man jeff that belly killen it in prime


THANKS I UR 64 BELLY IS BLING BLING:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

thx bro just trying to build me a lil something for the streets. cant wait to see what you and joe do with the paint scheme..TTT FOR JEFF AND HIS BAD ASS 65


----------



## King61




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TONY MONTANA said:


> thx bro just trying to build me a lil something for the streets. cant wait to see what you and joe do with the paint scheme..TTT FOR JEFF AND HIS BAD ASS 65


THANKS A LOT IM PUSHING BUT WERE DOSE IT END I GUESS 1 DAY AT A TIME:thumbsup:



King61 said:


>


THANKS KING T61:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

every pic new or old is killing shit


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:




that belly is niiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## shops laggard

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:


Dam Jeff, all I can say is bad a$$ bro;  . Keep moving forward.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> every pic new or old is killing shit


THANKS HOWS THE 60 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:



64_EC_STYLE said:


> that belly is niiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


THANKS ILL POST PICS FROM WHEN IT WAS DONE:thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> Dam Jeff, all I can say is bad a$$ bro;  . Keep moving forward.


THANKS BIG VIC:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

KOZZI FINISHED OCTOBER 2009 ALMOST READY 4 THE PAINTER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

OLD PICTURES THE HOOD WAS FINISHED DECEMBER 2009


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:



Looing Bad A$$ kepp it moving brutha TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

dukecityrider said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmm homie this 65 is grade AAAAAAAAAAA:thumbsup:


you aint lying :no:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*Top Notch Homie.. This Ride Gives Us All Inspiration...

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> Looing Bad A$$ kepp it moving brutha TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS JR.:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> you aint lying :no:


THANKS:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> _*Top Notch Homie.. This Ride Gives Us All Inspiration...
> 
> TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


THANKS HOMIE 4 THE PROPS IM PUSHING:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

6ix5iveIMP said:


> KOZZI FINISHED OCTOBER 2009 ALMOST READY 4 THE PAINTER


looks real nice!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:
> 
> 
> LOOKING AMAZING TRAFFIC 65 BRINGING IT HOME TO THE FINISHLINE TTTT


----------



## Straight 66

:thumbsup:*looking good!!


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS HOWS THE 60 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> its coming later this year know big hurry lol, but I also have the 63 which should be finished real soon!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:
> 
> 
> LOOKING AMAZING TRAFFIC 65 BRINGING IT HOME TO THE FINISHLINE TTTT


THANKS MARK T58 IM TRYING :thumbsup:



Straight 66 said:


> :thumbsup:*looking good!!


THANKS :thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOWS THE 60 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> its coming later this year know big hurry lol, but I also have the 63 which should be finished real soon!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS KOOL IM GOING 2 CHECK IT OUT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS T76 N 2 DEEP :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## mikescustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:[/ttftFONT]QUOTE]


----------



## milian70

You got ur self a very nice looking ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

milian70 said:


> You got ur self a very nice looking ride homie :thumbsup:


no doubt :no:


----------



## chtrone

What's new Jeff?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

El [email protected] ***** said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS 60 FRAME IS LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup: 



toker1 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:[/ttftFONT]QUOTE]


THANKS TOKER:thumbsup:



milian70 said:


> You got ur self a very nice looking ride homie :thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> no doubt :no:


THANKS:thumbsup:



chtrone said:


> What's new Jeff?


THANKS NOT MUCH JUST TRYING 2 GET HER DONE HOWS THE CADI COMEN:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

wassup need some more pics brotha.....


----------



## el-rimo

toker1 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:[/ttftFONT]QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woooow
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

1SEXY80 said:


> wassup need some more pics brotha.....


NO NEW PICS YET SOON:thumbsup:



el-rimo said:


> toker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooow
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437965
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## parrandero




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Bombshop

I can see cold blood cruising up and down charter way in no time!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

guss68imp said:


> :wow::thumbsup:


THANKS T68:thumbsup:



Bombshop said:


> I can see cold blood cruising up and down charter way in no time!!!


THATS THE PLAN:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## parrandero

*TTTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


THANKS T76 :thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> *TTTT:thumbsup:*


THANKS T62 :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

SUP JEFF?


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:to the top Cold Blooded65


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> SUP JEFF?


NOT MUCH RITE NOW MIKE BABY STEPS:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> :boink:


THANKS:thumbsup:



67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:to the top Cold Blooded65


THANKS YOUNG STEVEN T47:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~;15208104
said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN


Tight


----------



## 73loukat

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE OLD PICTURES NEED 2 DO SOME FRESHING UP ON SOME PARTS :ugh:to the top Cold Blooded65
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP,Looking tight Jeff.:nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Tight


THANKS MIKE GET THAT 67 SS RAG DONE:thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP,Looking tight Jeff.:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG LOUKAT T73:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## CADDY925

:thumbsup:


----------



## mikescustoms

uffin:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

CADDY925 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:



mikescustoms said:


> uffin:


THANKS 6O DID U FINISH UR FRAME YET:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup: Keep it up Cold Blooded...TTT

:banghead: Damnit...Cant wait to get started on mine...


----------



## mikescustoms

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS 6O DID U FINISH UR FRAME YET:thumbsup:


. Not yet been busy at work looking good jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

what up jeff looking good !!!


----------



## CADDY925

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> its coming just need to start on the body work


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN









:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:fool2:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> :fool2:THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TTTT 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup: Keep it up Cold Blooded...TTT
> 
> :banghead: Damnit...Cant wait to get started on mine...


THANKS IT WILL HAPPEN SOONER THEN U THINK:thumbsup:



mikescustoms said:


> . Not yet been busy at work looking good jeff:thumbsup:


THANKS SEEN FRAME BLING BLING LOOKING REAL GOOD:thumbsup:



SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> what up jeff looking good !!!


THANKS WHATS UP BIG SHAWNEE LONG TIME NO HEAR:thumbsup:



CADDY925 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> its coming just need to start on the body work
> 
> 
> 
> KOOL GLAD 2 HEAR ITS MOVEN MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> RO4LIFE 719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65 R U WORKING ON UR 65 RAG:thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444350
> :worship:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS U READY 4 SOME GOOD WEATHER:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> :fool2:THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TTTT 65
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MARK T58 TIME 2 PUSH HARDER:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :fool2:
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> :fool2:THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TTTT 65
> 
> DUDE COME ON HANDS DOWN THE BADDEST 65 TO HIT THE STREETZ SOON KILLING THE GAME
Click to expand...


----------



## vouges17

*flasher turned out great, just like the rest *


----------



## cook1970

cold blooded
o
l
d
b
l
o
o
d
e
dam lookn good....


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

gawd damn, this build makes me wanna find another 65 rag


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THE CORRECT FLASHER BUT I WANTED 1 I CAN DETAIL CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> :fool2:THIS IS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TTTT 65
> 
> DUDE COME ON HANDS DOWN THE BADDEST 65 TO HIT THE STREETZ SOON KILLING THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY T64:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *flasher turned out great, just like the rest *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOWS UR BUILDS COMEN ALONG:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> cook1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded
> o
> l
> d
> b
> l
> o
> o
> d
> e
> dam lookn good....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BIG GUY T70:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 64_EC_STYLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> gawd damn, this build makes me wanna find another 65 rag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS GET ANOTHER 65 RAG THE MORE THE BETTER:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pimp slap

Looking good


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMuXwdUS_Lc


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Yea a lil bit work has been kinda slow so when it starts pickin up I'm gonna bust on it. When is cold blooded gonna be done


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

pimp slap said:


> Looking good


THANKS:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMuXwdUS_Lc


THANKS WHATS UP RAY:thumbsup:



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Yea a lil bit work has been kinda slow so when it starts pickin up I'm gonna bust on it. When is cold blooded gonna be done


KOOL POST SOME PICS IM TRYING 4 THIS YEAR SEE WHAT HAPPENS:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS WHATS UP RAY:thumbsup:
> 
> KOOL POST SOME PICS IM TRYING 4 THIS YEAR SEE WHAT HAPPENS:thumbsup:


yea so am i but your alot farther along then i am pm your number and ill send you some pics to your phone.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE 5 DOING:thumbsup:



RO4LIFE 719 said:


> yea so am i but your alot farther along then i am pm your number and ill send you some pics to your phone.


OK KOOL I WISH I WAS FUTHER ALONG:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BIZZUMP


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> BIZZUMP


:thumbsup:



bigshod said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## RollNMy64

Looking Good!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:



RollNMy64 said:


> Looking Good!


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

:wave: Brutha TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


:yes:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> :wave: Brutha TTT


WHATS UP JR. BIKE LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> :yes:


THANKS UR 64 BELLY LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


THANKS N 2 DEEP 76:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good Jeff


----------



## vouges17

whats happening :wave:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> wuts good Jeff


TRYING 2 GET THE BODY 2 THE PAINT SHOP HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> whats happening :wave:


JUST PUSHING TRYING 2 GET HER 2 THE PAINT SHOP:thumbsup:



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> TTT FOR COLD BLOODED


THANKS BIG JOHNNY T64:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76;15273318
said:


> TTTT THANKS N 2 DEEP 76:thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRYING 2 GET THE BODY 2 THE PAINT SHOP HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:
> 
> JUST PUSHING TRYING 2 GET HER 2 THE PAINT SHOP:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY T64:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76;15273318
> said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT THANKS N 2 DEEP 76:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP PUSHING COLD BLOODED LETS DO IT TO THE TOP YOU CANT BE STOPPED!:guns:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stranger69

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cherry 64 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING 2 GET THE BODY 2 THE PAINT SHOP HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:
> 
> JUST PUSHING TRYING 2 GET HER 2 THE PAINT SHOP:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY T64:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> KEEP PUSHING COLD BLOODED LETS DO IT TO THE TOP YOU CANT BE STOPPED!:guns:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRINIO IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN A LOT OF STRESS & TIME 4 ME & MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> Stranger69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> chewie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE CONGRATS ON UR WINS AT STREETLOW ON SUNDAY:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

cherry 64 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING 2 GET THE BODY 2 THE PAINT SHOP HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:
> 
> JUST PUSHING TRYING 2 GET HER 2 THE PAINT SHOP:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS BIG JOHNNY T64:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> KEEP PUSHING COLD BLOODED LETS DO IT TO THE TOP YOU CANT BE STOPPED!:guns:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRINO IM TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN A LOT OF TIME STRESS MONEY 4 ME I GOT 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Stranger69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> chewie said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS CHEWIE CONGRATS ON UR WINS AT STREETLOW ON SUNDAY:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

KAKALAK said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THE HOMIE DAVE HOOKED IT UP WITH MUGG THANKS T76:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

IS THE MUG GETTING ENGRAVED


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE DAVE HOOKED IT UP WITH MUGG THANKS T76:thumbsup:



THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY JEFF


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

Nice mug. looks like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

SICK RIDE


----------



## cherry 64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE HOMIE DAVE HOOKED IT UP WITH MUGG THANKS T76:thumbsup:


Looking good jeff, let me know if you need any help


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EVIL91 said:


> Ttt


THANKS:thumbsup:



TRUNKWORKS said:


> IS THE MUG GETTING ENGRAVED


ITS ALREADY ENGRAVED JOHNNY:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY JEFF


ITS ALL GOOD DAVE:thumbsup:



STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> TTT


THANKS MIKE HOWS THE 67:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Nice mug. looks like mine :thumbsup:


THANKS I LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT:thumbsup:



El [email protected] ***** said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SICK RIDE


THANKS:thumbsup:



cherry 64 said:


> Looking good jeff, let me know if you need any help


THANKS TRINO I GOT IT 4 NOW:thumbsup:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

...LOOKING GOOD C.BLOODED....


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PATRON GOLD said:


> ...LOOKING GOOD C.BLOODED....


THANKS:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB




----------



## DETONATER

Sup Jeff, Hope all is well and things moving your way.. :h5:


----------



## CustomMachines

Crazy build, colorpattern makes u smile and the engraving looks topnotch as well.
and all of this in Norcal. Very nice. keep it up (the build And the engraving fetish)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77




----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BAD ASS BUILD BROTHER AWESOME WORK


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:



DETONATER said:


> Sup Jeff, Hope all is well and things moving your way.. :h5:


THANKS ITS A LITTLE SLOW RITE NOW:thumbsup:



CustomMachines said:


> Crazy build, colorpattern makes u smile and the engraving looks topnotch as well.
> and all of this in Norcal. Very nice. keep it up (the build And the engraving fetish)
> :thumbsup:


THANKS IM TRYING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN A LOT OF STRESS AND TIME:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


>


WHATS UP 65 HOWS THE RAG DOING:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :drama:


THANKS:thumbsup:



TRUNKWORKS said:


> BAD ASS BUILD BROTHER AWESOME WORK


THANKS JOHNNY:thumbsup:



mrchavez said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HERE YOU GO JEFF LAS VEGAS TRAFFIC TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## Big Rob M

Cars looking good bro


----------



## eastbay68

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

67 B-WINE DESTINY;15334177
said:


> HERE YOU GO JEFF LAS VEGAS TRAFFIC TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65 THANKS YOUNG STEVEN WE HAD FUN IN VEGAS U READY 4 THIS YEAR:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Rob M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars looking good bro
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> eastbay68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:THANKS BIG JOE MR. EAST BAY 68:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> HERE YOU GO JEFF LAS VEGAS TRAFFIC TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> MAYB VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## EVIL91

Tttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EVIL91 said:


> Tttt


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 458520
> THANKS 65 HOWS THE 65 RAG COMEN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO JEFF LAS VEGAS TRAFFIC TTT FOR COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> MAYB VEGAS THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD I WISH TIME IS TICKING:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


staying tuned for that :drama:i cant wait


----------



## 1SEXY80

Oh Yeah...
:werd:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


Is that in primer?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

bah


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ClassicPlayer said:


> Is that in primer?


crazy huh u no u gone have a wet paint job when the primer look tht good lol


----------



## THUGGNASTY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR



hno::drama:


----------



## EVIL91

Tttt how u been


----------



## EVIL91

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

:nicoderm: OH Yeah


----------



## 1SEXY80

:nicoderm: Oh Yeahh


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TONY MONTANA said:


> staying tuned for that :drama:i cant wait


THANKS:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Oh Yeah...
> :werd:


THANKS:thumbsup:



ClassicPlayer said:


> Is that in primer?


THANKS:thumbsup:



ClassicPlayer said:


> bah


THANKS:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> crazy huh u no u gone have a wet paint job when the primer look tht good lol


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THUGGNASTY said:


> hno::drama:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



EVIL91 said:


> Tttt how u been


KOOL JUST TRYING 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :nicoderm: OH Yeah


:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :nicoderm: Oh Yeahh


:thumbsup:



EVIL91 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls

What up Jeffrey.


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4

Looking good Jeff TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

montemanls said:


> What up Jeffrey.


U KNOW WAITING ON THE PAINTERLOL



209-BLACK6T4 said:


> Looking good Jeff TTT


THANKS ALBERT:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR





Nice!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## eazymoney916

Looking very nice!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice!:thumbsup::h5:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



eazymoney916 said:


> Looking very nice!


THANKS 65 GLAD UR PAINTING THE 65 BACK THE O.G. COLOR:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

U going make it happen soon ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


WHAT ARE YOU ACID RAIN WASHING IT JEFF!!
:biggrin:
LOOKS BADD ASSS ALREADY !!
FUK IT CLEAR IT AND PUT IT TOGETHER!
:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EVIL91 said:


> U going make it happen soon ttt


THANKS THATS THE PLAN:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> WHAT ARE YOU ACID RAIN WASHING IT JEFF!!
> :biggrin:
> LOOKS BADD ASSS ALREADY !!
> FUK IT CLEAR IT AND PUT IT TOGETHER!
> :biggrin:


THANKS JOSE I WISH I COULD HAVE 2 GET HER DONE HOWS THE 57 RAG:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


:drama:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


*looking good bro *:worship:


----------



## willskie187

Happy Easter Jeff


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

chewie said:


> :drama:


THANKS:thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> *looking good bro *:worship:


THANKS:thumbsup:



willskie187 said:


> Happy Easter Jeff


THANKS U AND UR FAMILY 2:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE

NICE WORK...


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


YOU SO CLOSE, YOU PROBABLY CANT SLEEP.....:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


thats whats up Jeff


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

U READY FOR FRIDAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MIRACLE said:


> NICE WORK...


THANKS:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> YOU SO CLOSE, YOU PROBABLY CANT SLEEP.....:biggrin:


THANKS NOPE NOT RITE NOW JUST WANNA SEE SOME COLOR:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> thats whats up Jeff


THANKS:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> U READY FOR FRIDAY


THANKS YEP YEP YEP:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ON ITS WAY 2 GET SOME COLORTHANKS DAVE,MIKE,BRUNO,ADRAIN 4 THE HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

:wow:


----------



## toker1

TTT ! Cant wait to c this 5 all finished up gonna b killin da game!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama::drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> :wow:


THE THE WAITING BEGANShno:



toker1 said:


> TTT ! Cant wait to c this 5 all finished up gonna b killin da game!!!!


THANKS TOKER:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama::drama:


TIME TIME U KNOW HOW IT GOSE JOSE:facepalm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MADE IT 2 THE PAINT SHOP THANKS JOE,RAY,DAVE GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## 70295

keep it moving jeff...cant wait to see what they do it:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

hno::h5::drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama::inout:


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> VERY VERY :biggrin: CLOSE NOW TIME 4 SOME COLOR


LOOKS REAL GOOD JEFF!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

sebas65impalass said:


> keep it moving jeff...cant wait to see what they do it:thumbsup:


THANKS JOSE I CANT WAIT EITHER:thumbsup:



THUGGNASTY said:


> hno::h5::drama:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama::inout:


THANKS:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> LOOKS REAL GOOD JEFF!


THANKS RAY:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

WATS UP BRO NICE SEEING U YESTERDAY :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> U READY FOR FRIDAY


WATS UP BOOGI'Z IT WAS NICE TO MEET U BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE UR 76


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MADE IT 2 THE PAINT SHOP THANKS JOE,RAY,DAVE GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


:shocked::shocked::shocked: its on now


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MADE IT 2 THE PAINT SHOP THANKS JOE,RAY,DAVE GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> WATS UP BRO NICE SEEING U YESTERDAY :wave:


U 2 HOMIE GOOD TALKING WITH U THANKS 4 COMEN DOWN:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked: its on now


THANKS:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


THANKS 65:thumbsup:


----------



## PATRON GOLD

....wat up big C.BLOOD....you still doing big things,,,no slowing you down thats for sure....keep it up bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Oh Yeah..Now Lets Sit Back And Get Ready For The Show...:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*COLOR???
:run:*_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*COLOR???
> :run:*_


PATIENCE DANIEL SON...LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## parrandero

What up jeff:wave:


----------



## Wildmint

Young Jeff learning the GAME...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=333125936:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## Big Rob M

Can't wait to see this ride.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:TTMFT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PATRON GOLD said:


> ....wat up big C.BLOOD....you still doing big things,,,no slowing you down thats for sure....keep it up bro.:thumbsup:


THANKS IM TRYING TIME 2 TAKE A BREAK:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Oh Yeah..Now Lets Sit Back And Get Ready For The Show...:drama:


THANKS I CAN HANDLE WAITING DONT WANT 2 RUSH:thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> _*COLOR???
> :run:*_


THANKS JOSE IN DUE TIME:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> PATIENCE DANIEL SON...LOL:thumbsup:


THANKS IM IN NO RUSH THE END RESULT WHAT MATTERS 2 ME:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

parrandero said:


> What up jeff:wave:


THANKS NOT MUCH ADRIAN TAKEN A BREAK 4 NOW:thumbsup:



Wildmint said:


> Young Jeff learning the GAME...


THANKS SAM THAT WAS A GOOD SHOW A LOT OF EYE CANDY THAT DAY:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=333125936:thumbsup:


THANKS:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT FOR COLD BLOODED


THANKS DAVE:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP DAVE THE 76 MC IS MOVEN ALONG:thumbsup:



Big Rob M said:


> Can't wait to see this ride.....


THANKS I SHOULD B READY NEXT YEAR DONT WANT 2 RUSH IT:thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:TTMFT


THANKS HOMIE IT WAS GOOD 2 SEE U AND UR FAMILY THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cant wait for this 65 to come out sexxxy...


----------



## 1SEXY80

:werd:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:scrutinize:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> cant wait for this 65 to come out sexxxy...





1SEXY80 said:


> :werd:







EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

SUP WIDIT JEFFERY


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SUP WIDIT JEFFERY


NOT MUCH JOHNNY JUST WORKING



DETONATER said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP MARK MR. FLAKE



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


WHAT UP YOUNG DAVEE DAVE



Mr.Chop Top said:


> *T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


THANKS HOMIE



eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


WHAT UP BIG JOE:nicoderm:


----------



## parrandero

TTT FOR COLD BLOODED:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

WORKING...WTF


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 73loukat

BUMP, BUMP....:nicoderm: WHAT GOING ON JEFF?


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

YOU REMEMBER THIS OLD PIC? ITS ABOUT TO BE REBORN IN A 65 SS (THE NAME ANYWAY)...... SUP JEFF


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:guns::burn: COLD BLOODED 65 ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :guns::burn: COLD BLOODED 65 ttt


X-76


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 1SEXY80

WHATS THE:werd: WITH COLD BLOODED.......


----------



## 805MAC1961

Looking Tight...


----------



## parrandero

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

parrandero said:


> TTT FOR COLD BLOODED:thumbsup:


THANKS WHATS UP BIG ADRIAN:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


WHATS UP 65:thumbsup:



TRUNKWORKS said:


> WORKING...WTF


WHATS UP JOHNNY I SEE U STAYING BUSY:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> BUMP, BUMP....:nicoderm: WHAT GOING ON JEFF?


NOT MUCH BIG LOUKAT WHENS THE 73 GOING 2 B DONE:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RAYG63IMPALA said:


> YOU REMEMBER THIS OLD PIC? ITS ABOUT TO BE REBORN IN A 65 SS (THE NAME ANYWAY)...... SUP JEFF


THANKS RAY I SEE U BUSY ON UR 47 RAG:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :guns::burn: COLD BLOODED 65 ttt


THANKS:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> X-76


WHAT UP YOUNG DAVEE DAVE:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> WHATS THE:werd: WITH COLD BLOODED.......


TAKEN A BREAK ITS AT THE PAINT SHOP:thumbsup:



805MAC1961 said:


> Looking Tight...


THANKS:thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> TTT


THANKS BIG ADRIAN:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

WHERE U AT?:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## npazzin

come on man, we need some pics!!!


----------



## vouges17

npazzin said:


> come on man, we need some pics!!!


:yes:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

npazzin said:


> come on man, we need some pics!!!


MMMM HMMMM


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHERE U AT?:dunno::biggrin:


HEAR THERE EVERY WHERE LOL :around:



vouges17 said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP HOMIOE HOW R THE BUILDS COME N ALONG



1SEXY80 said:


>


WHATS UP :thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> come on man, we need some pics!!!


NOTHING NEW ON THE PAINT WILL POST SOME OTHER PICS SOON



vouges17 said:


> :yes:


I CANT WAIT 2 SEE 4 MYSELF :banghead:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> MMMM HMMMM


WHAT UP YOUNG DAVEE DAVE 



KAKALAK said:


> :yes:!!!!!!!!


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


----------



## regal ryda

what up mayne....set up looks killer


----------



## mikescustoms

:thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


THAT SETUP IS COLDBLOODED


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


set up is tight , and yeh my rides are on the way 60 frame is about finished, finally


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY
> 
> TTTT 4 COLD BLOODED 65


----------



## KAKALAK

Real nice!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> what up mayne....set up looks killer


just taken a break thanks:thumbsup:



mikescustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks the 60 is looking good:thumbsup:



TONY MONTANA said:


> THAT SETUP IS COLDBLOODED


thanks i see u r moven on the 64:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


thanks:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> set up is tight , and yeh my rides are on the way 60 frame is about finished, finally


thanks good to hear its moven along good:thumbsup:



3GENERATIONS64 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY
> 
> TTTT 4 COLD BLOODED 65
> 
> 
> 
> thanks big johnny:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

SET UP LOOKS DOPE HOMIE


----------



## chewie

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


:drama: :yes:


----------



## Blocky77

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


Looking like you getting there......


----------



## KAKALAK

Cool


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> SET UP LOOKS DOPE HOMIE


THANKS BIG JOHNNY I LIKE WHAT U DID 2 MY OLD RED 64 RAG :thumbsup:



chewie said:


> :drama: :yes:


THANKS CHEWIE :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> Looking like you getting there......


IM TRYING 65 U KNOW HOW IT GOSE :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Cool


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up bro how are you ur set up.is looking bad ass TTMFT


----------



## 925rider

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt for the 65!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up bro how are you ur set up.is looking bad ass TTMFT


THANKS A LOT :thumbsup:



925rider said:


>


THANKS A LOT :thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS A LOT :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Ttt for the 65!!!


THANKS A LOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTMFT *


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


:thumbsup: whats up Jeff?


----------



## toker1

WUT UP JEFF ? LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup Jeff?


----------



## npazzin

straight up killin us without update pics LOL


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

npazzin said:


> straight up killin us without update pics LOL


:yes:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Nice built, nice meting you at the layitlow picnic..:thumbsup:


----------



## OG62

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A COUPLE OF PICS OF THE LAYOUT ON MY PESCOS A LOT OF WORK STILL A HEAD AND DETAIL 2 B DONE MIKE ISHIKI CHANGES HIS MIND DAILY


Is this air ride?


----------



## mrjones_012003




----------



## Blocky77

:yes: keep pushing


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Mr.Chop Top said:


> *TTMFT *


thanks:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> :thumbsup: whats up Jeff?


not much just waiting:thumbsup:



toker1 said:


> WUT UP JEFF ? LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!


thanks toker:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Jeff?


not much angel u know how it gose waiting 4 my turn:thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> straight up killin us without update pics LOL


i hope 2 have some soon:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :yes:


what up dave e dave



Mr. Antiguo said:


> Nice built, nice meting you at the layitlow picnic..:thumbsup:


thanks u 2 homie:thumbsup:



OG62 said:


> Is this air ride?


nope



mrjones_012003 said:


>


thanks 65:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :yes: keep pushing


thanks im trying 65:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​[/QUOTEthanks:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Keep pushin!!!!


----------



## abelblack65

TTT


----------



## vouges17

*ttt*


----------



## cook1970

whats up cold blooded hows it going keep pushin bro.........


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

KAKALAK said:


> Ttt


thanks:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> Keep pushin!!!!


thanks:thumbsup:



abelblack65 said:


> TTT


thanks:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> *ttt*


thanks:thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> whats up cold blooded hows it going keep pushin bro.........


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## RollNMy64

When are you painting that 5?


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​
​


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

ttt


----------



## 73loukat

Wassup COLDBLOODED :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RollNMy64 said:


> When are you painting that 5?


SOON I HOPE ITS AT THE PAINTERS:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


WHAT UP 65:thumbsup:



DETONATER said:


>


WHATS UP MARK:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
> *(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)
> 
> 
> This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development.
> *Special Attractions:*
> 
> *LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
> *Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
> *Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families.
> *UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
> *Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State
> *NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
> *Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
> *Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!!
> *Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
> _*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*.
> Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
> ​​


:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> ttt


WHATS UP RAY:thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> Wassup COLDBLOODED :nicoderm:


WHATS UP LOUKAT:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

wasssup Jeff I know your rides coming out killer


----------



## parrandero

Wuz up Jeff! It was cool kickin it in jo


----------



## Wildmint

Where's the pics? Stop trying to keep secrets...


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

Wildmint said:


> Where's the pics? Stop trying to keep secrets...


X63... or should i say X65 for coldblooded..... whats up Jeff?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

regal ryda said:


> wasssup Jeff I know your rides coming out killer


THANKS HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:



parrandero said:


> Wuz up Jeff! It was cool kickin it in jo


THANKS YEA WE HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:



Wildmint said:


> Where's the pics? Stop trying to keep secrets...


I NEED 2 TAKE SOME MORE:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> X63... or should i say X65 for coldblooded..... whats up Jeff?


THANKS RAY JUST WAITTING:thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> *T*:thumbsup:*T*:h5:*T*


THANKS HOWS EVERYTHING UR WAY:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrjones_012003 said:


> TTT


THANKS:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76;15841069
said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!WHAT UP YOUNG DAVEE DAVE:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> RAYG63IMPALA said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS RAY:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> mrjones_012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS 65:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## chewie

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> COLD BLOODED TO THE TOP!!!!


:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*THIS WEEKEND SUNDAY AUGUST 26th 2012
*_
CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

post some fuckin pics!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:banghead:


----------



## Stranger69




----------



## EXCANDALOW

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> post some fuckin pics!!!!


x65!!


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TTT!


----------



## vouges17

*ttmft*


----------



## eastbay68

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> post some fuckin pics!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

​TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

chewie said:


> :drama:


THANKS:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> _*THIS WEEKEND SUNDAY AUGUST 26th 2012
> *_
> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> post some fuckin pics!!!!


I WISH I HAD SOME 2 POST:tears:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :banghead:


:facepalm:



Stranger69 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

EXCANDALOW said:


> x65!!


AS SOON AS GET SOME I WILL POST



PITBULL CAR CLUB said:


>


THANKS:thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


THANKS:thumbsup:



THUGGNASTY said:


> TTT!


THANKS 65:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> *ttmft*


THANKS:thumbsup:



eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:


THANKS JOE:thumbsup:



RAYG63IMPALA said:


> ​TTT


THANKS RAY:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:werd:


----------



## 70295

:wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

uffin:


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:run:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

1SEXY80 said:


> :werd:


:facepalm:



sebas65impalass said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP JOSE HOWS THE 65:thumbsup:



HUEY HEFNER said:


> uffin:


WHATS UP HUEY HOWS EVERYTHING GOING:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP 65:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :run:


THATS HOW IM FEELING:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

DO ONE OF UR HAT ATLEAST


----------



## Stranger69

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> post some fuckin pics!!!!


:werd:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MY TRAFFIC HAT I HAD MADE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY TRAFFIC HAT I HAD MADE


:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY TRAFFIC HAT I HAD MADE


:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Stranger69

tight hat :thumbsup:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:fool2:


----------



## toker1

TTTT!!


----------



## chewie

Stranger69 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:


:drama: :wave:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

Ttt for cold blooded 65


----------



## 1SEXY80

:werd:


----------



## npazzin

any progress pics? :drama:


----------



## Bombshop

Que onda Jeff?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Wattup Jeff:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY TRAFFIC HAT I HAD MADE






:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25viE0P2o3c&feature=related


----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

~DROPITLOW~;15972246
said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> :nicoderm::wave:


:thumbsup:



Stranger69;15974404
said:


> tight hat :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2:


THANKS:thumbsup:



toker1 said:


> TTTT!!


WHAT UP BIG TOKER:thumbsup:



chewie said:


> :drama: :wave:


WHATS UP:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

3GENERATIONS64 said:


> Ttt for cold blooded 65


BIG J :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :werd:


:facepalm:



npazzin said:


> any progress pics? :drama:


:thumbsup:



Bombshop said:


> Que onda Jeff?


WHATS UP BIG JOSE:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Jeff:wave:


WHATS UP WANNA SEE THAT 57 RAG:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25viE0P2o3c&feature=related


:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :drama:


I FEEL U


----------



## angelisticsola5960

WHATS UP WANNA SEE THAT 57 RAG:thumbsup:


Soon. Hopefully soon.  :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I wanna see urs already too...


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## npazzin

AY ANY MO PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## Blocky77

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## vouges17

:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80

NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## toker1

Wut up cold blooded?!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

toker1 said:


> Wut up cold blooded?!


WHATS UP TOKER TAKIN DAY BY DAY :thumbsup:



925rider;16156696
said:


>


THANKS BIG HOMIE 2 U AND URS 2 :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> NICE!!! :thumbsup:


SEXY LADY 



vouges17 said:


> :inout:


WHATS UP HOMIE :thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


VERY NICE SEXY EVERYDAY DRIVER :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :drama:


WHATS UP 65 :thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> AY ANY MO PROGRESS PICS?


NO NOT YET BEEEN CATCHING UP ON OTHER PROJECTS 



Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


HOWS IT GOING HOMIE :thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> I wanna see urs already too...


ME 2 LOL :facepalm:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> WHATS UP WANNA SEE THAT 57 RAG:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Soon. Hopefully soon.  :thumbsup:


MY DREAM CAR 57 RAG IS THE BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES A 65 IMPALA I PICKED UP THE ONLY THING IVE CHANGED IS SET UP AND WHEELS AND CLEANED IT UP GETTING READY 2 GIVE HER A MAKE OVER


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt for a bad ass 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES A UPDATE ON THE 65 I BOUGHT TORE IT DOWN 4 A MAKE OVER


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRYING 2 GET THESE OTHER PROJECTS DONE 2 MAKE SOME MONEY $$$$$:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

A PROJECT 67 RAG IM TRYING 2 FLIP CAME OUT OF THE 408 SAN JOSE :thumbsup: GETTING THE BODYWORK DONE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt for a bad ass 65


 THANKS 65 I THINK IM CRAZY TS TAKEN ME WAY 2 MANY CARS 2 MAKE 1 THEY KEEP COMING AND GOING:facepalm:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THANKS 65 I THINK IM CRAZY TS TAKEN ME WAY 2 MANY CARS 2 MAKE 1 THEY KEEP COMING AND GOING:facepalm:


it will be worth it in the end bro, any new pics


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> Ttt for a bad ass 65





RO4LIFE 719 said:


> it will be worth it in the end bro, any new pics


I HEAR U IM ON THAT INSTAGRAM NOW IM HOOKED :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

fool you aint fucking around making that paper :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRYING 2 GET THESE OTHER PROJECTS DONE 2 MAKE SOME MONEY $$$$$:thumbsup:


1970 OLDS CUTLASS (ONLY)


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SUNROOF RAGTOP ?


----------



## KAKALAK

nice


----------



## 1SEXY80

Whats Crackin Cold Blooded...uffin:


----------



## Emailad4me773

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77

WHAT UP WHIT THE 5IVE...... ? :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Lookin good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup::thumbsup: looking good jeff, how you been homie?


----------



## vouges17

bump


----------



## Stranger69




----------



## vouges17

Happy New Years homie


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## King61




----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:


----------



## johnnie65

Man bro, you have a lot of projects.


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for some more pics of the 65 !!


----------



## Fish of AZ

What up homie :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> fool you aint fucking around making that paper :thumbsup:


THANKS IM TRYING HOMIE



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:






~DROPITLOW~ said:


> 1970 OLDS CUTLASS (ONLY)






TRUNKWORKS said:


> TOP


WHATS UP JOHNNY



mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


WHATS UP 65



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> SUNROOF RAGTOP ?


LOL:yes:



KAKALAK said:


> nice


THANKS



1SEXY80 said:


> Whats Crackin Cold Blooded...uffin:


NOT MUCH JUST TRYING 2 GET BACK WORKING ON COLD BLOODED


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Emailad4me773 said:


> nice :thumbsup:


THANKS



Blocky77 said:


> WHAT UP WHIT THE 5IVE...... ? :nicoderm:


SHIT BEEN WAITING ON PEOPLE AND BEING LAZY LOL



KAKALAK said:


> Lookin good


THANKS



Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 585316


THANKS HOMIE HOW U BEEN



[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: looking good jeff, how you been homie?


THANKS OK JUST LIVING TRYING 2 MAKE SOME MONEY



vouges17 said:


> bump


THANKS



Stranger69 said:


>


THANKS



vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie


THANKS HOMIE 2 U AND URS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> WHAT UP WHIT THE 5IVE...... ? :nicoderm:


ITS BEEN LAID UP WAITING ON PAINT IM GONNA MAKE A FEW CHANGES LOL HOW U BEEN




Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:






King61 said:


>


WHATS UP BIG KING



1SEXY80 said:


> :drama:






johnnie65 said:


> Man bro, you have a lot of projects.


I KNOW THATS BEEN A BIG PROBLEM SINCE 1988 LOL I CANT HELP IT



KAKALAK said:


> bump for some more pics of the 65 !!


SOON I SHOULD HAVE SOME



Fish of AZ said:


> What up homie :wave:


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING U R GETTING DOWN WITH THAT GLASS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SUP G !!:wave:


----------



## Ciscos63ht

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

Sup Mr.ColdBlooded :nicoderm:Wassup with them 5's ?:biggrin:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Ttt


----------



## motecarlosean

x2


KAKALAK said:


> bump for some more pics of the 65 !!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## 1SEXY80

Wassup Cold Blooded. 
Stop being Cold Blooded and give us some updates Carnal


----------



## KAKALAK

hey bro do u know if a door from a hard top 65 will fit a 66 vert? I hear the only difference is the trim holes. Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

UP TOP


----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:


----------



## kasem1963

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUP G !!:wave:


TRYING 2 GET STUFF DONE THE TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:



Ciscos63ht said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> Sup Mr.ColdBlooded :nicoderm:Wassup with them 5's ?:biggrin:


THERE GETTING THERE:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



motecarlosean said:


> x2


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

motecarlosean said:


> x2


:thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:IS MY 57 RAG ALMOST DONE U CAN DRIVE IT AROUND IF U WANT 2:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Wassup Cold Blooded.
> Stop being Cold Blooded and give us some updates Carnal


GETTING BACK ON SHE NEEDS LUV ITS TIME 4 HER :thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> hey bro do u know if a door from a hard top 65 will fit a 66 vert? I hear the only difference is the trim holes. Any help would be great thanks!


YEA IT WILL FIT NO PROBLEM AND THE TOP DOOR STAINLESS:thumbsup:



TRUNKWORKS said:


> UP TOP


WHAT UP BIG J :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :drama:


:thumbsup:



kasem1963 said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP BIG KEO I NEED TO TAKE A PLANE OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

A big cold ass bump!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

vouges17 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> :boink:


:thumbsup:



ISPRAYPPG said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> A big cold ass bump!!!!


:thumbsup:


IF EVERYTHING GOSE RITE SHE SHOULD B SEEIN A NEW PAINT SHOP VERY SOON :cheesy::run::yes:


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Sweet!!


6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> IF EVERYTHING GOSE RITE SHE SHOULD B SEEIN A NEW PAINT SHOP VERY SOON :cheesy::run::yes:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Wassup Cold Blooded Check Out Our Flyer...


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Sweet!!


:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> Wassup Cold Blooded Check Out Our Flyer...
> 
> View attachment 641153
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttt
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Sup Jeff:wave:
When is it gonna be ready? Lets see some pics...


----------



## KAKALAK

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Jeff:wave:
> When is it gonna be ready? Lets see some pics...


X2 !! The engraved and chromed rack is badass! !


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Pics of it ESE !! The streets are waiting homie !!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:


----------



## npazzin

Mayne this bitch worse than crack, we need pics!!!!! TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

X99999


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Jeff:wave:
> When is it gonna be ready? Lets see some pics...


IM TRYING BROTHER TRYING 2 GET THESE OTHER PROJECTS DONE BOUGHT BACK MY OLD 65 RAG THEN I PICKED UP A 63 SS RAG AND A HARD TOP 65 AND A 67 RAG LOL 68 CONVERTIBLE CHEVELLE AND A 72 CONVERTIBLE CHEVELLE FINALLY SOLD MY 71 CONVERTIBLE CUTLASS LOL BVUT IM BACK ON COLD BLOODED MOSTLY ON INSTAGRAM NOW:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> X2 !! The engraved and chromed rack is badass! !


THANKS:thumbsup:



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Pics of it ESE !! The streets are waiting homie !!


I HEAR U BROTHER IM PUSHING AGAIN ON COLD BLOODED:thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> Mayne this bitch worse than crack, we need pics!!!!! TTT


LOL I HEAR U IM BACK ON HER AGAIN PICS SOON BROTHER:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> X99999


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

sup Jeff its been a min hows it been


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

WHAT UP JEFF


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WHAT UP JEFF


WHATS UP BIG J HOWS EVERYTHING:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


WHATS UP 65:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> sup Jeff its been a min hows it been


YEA I REALLY DONT COME ON HERE 2 MUCH ANYMORE JUST TRYING 2 GET SOME PROJECTS DONE SO I CAN MAKE SOME$$$$$:yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SOME OF MY OTHER PROJECTS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MY PROJECTS 71 CUTLASS GOT SOLD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MORE PROJECTS MONEY MAKERS


----------



## kasem1963

:wave: wut up brotha!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

how much for these things?? lol


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice!


----------



## mrjones_012003

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY PROJECTS 71 CUTLASS GOT SOLD


Nice projects!:thumbsup: The 65 is great motivation for me!:h5: Any more pics of it?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TTT FOR COLDBLOODED


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

kasem1963 said:


> :wave: wut up brotha!


NOTHING MUCH BROTHER NEED TO MAKE A TRIP BACK OUT THERE:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> how much for these things?? lol


THOSE R MY ROLLERS 



KAKALAK said:


> Nice!


:thumbsup:



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice projects!:thumbsup: The 65 is great motivation for me!:h5: Any more pics of it?


ITS GETTING A MAKE OVER RITE NOW



TRUNKWORKS said:


> TTT FOR COLDBLOODED


THANKS BIG JOHNNY:thumbsup:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

U NEED TO GET THIS THING ON THE ROAD


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> U NEED TO GET THIS THING ON THE ROAD


U R RITE IM TIRED OF TAKING LOSSES AND PAINT IT SOLID RED AND RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

6ix5iveIMP said:


> U R RITE IM TIRED OF TAKING LOSSES AND PAINT IT SOLID RED AND RIDE:thumbsup:


 don't rush it lol, im sure this gone be one bad mofo when its done!!!


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

npazzin said:


> don't rush it lol, im sure this gone be one bad mofo when its done!!!


U RITE GOUNG 2 DO WHAT I WANTED 2 DO IN THE FIRST PLACE :thumbsup:



Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


DAMNNNNN IT


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show






*_​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MY NEW TOY 1969 IMPALA :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY NEW TOY 1969 IMPALA :thumbsup:


:h5: was it a trade ?


----------



## DETONATER

What's happening! Clowning with that 69... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

NOW I CAN HAVE SOME FUN & KEEP PUSHING ON COLD BLOODED :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMNNNNN IT


WHATS UP JHONNY :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> _*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_​


:thumbsup:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5: was it a trade ?


NOPE :no: 



DETONATER;16849626
said:


> What's happening! Clowning with that 69... :thumbsup:


YEA IM HAVING FUN ROLLING THE 9 AROUND THE TOWN :yes:


----------



## toker1

TTTT


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Post a pic of ur setup


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


> WHATS UP JHONNY :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> NOPE :no:
> 
> *YEA IM HAVING FUN ROLLING THE 9 AROUND THE TOWN* :yes:


 pics or it did not happened?


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

Whats up homeboy!? I dunno if you remember me..i bought that 65 ss h/t off you few years back. Ive been in and out the last few years fighting cases. That impala slipped thru my fingers just by a few days..my homie that had it/ sold it just a few days shy of me being released.. then practice gave it away for like 1,500..long story..but I want to buy another 65 tho. Maybe in the next week or two before I have to go bacl again...In the next week or two....hit me up bro for we can talk about it. Ihave a bunch of parts too...I have most of that chrome still radiator support n whatever..hasn't been in the weather..you can have all that shit if you want it. I have a bunch of shit.


----------



## vouges17

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NOW I CAN HAVE SOME FUN & KEEP PUSHING ON COLD BLOODED :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

http://i41.tinypic.com/14w7hwh.jpg[/IMUTG]
[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/4t9jqg.jpg

ID LIKE TO PUT SOME OF THIS STUFF ON MY CHRISTMAS LIST. WHAT YOU THINK UNCLE JEFF?


----------



## npazzin

Come on man, you know we wana see pics of the 65


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> ID LIKE TO PUT SOME OF THIS STUFF ON MY CHRISTMAS LIST. WHAT YOU THINK UNCLE JEFF?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


>










:thumbsup: who did interior?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## kasem1963

killin it!


----------



## shystie69

6ix5iveIMP said:


>



Waz Gud Traffic CC :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

kasem1963 said:


> killin it!


THANKS BROTHER:thumbsup:



shystie69 said:


> Waz Gud Traffic CC :wave:


THANKS:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY PROJECTS 71 CUTLASS GOT SOLD


HOW MUCH FOR THE CHEVELL?


----------



## Rico63

Cold blooded TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Rico63 said:


> Cold blooded TTT


x65


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

6ix5iveIMP said:


>



SET UP LOOKS WAY BETTER...


----------



## 73loukat

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


nice bodywork 



6ix5iveIMP said:


>


looking OG



6ix5iveIMP said:


>


Traffic :wave:



6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup: HITTER


----------



## npazzin

That 64 is a time capsule! Love that shit


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


*TTMFT:worship: *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


DAMN


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

Rico63 said:


> Cold blooded TTT


thanks



TONY MONTANA said:


> x65


thanks



TRUNKWORKS said:


> SET UP LOOKS WAY BETTER...


yep thanks



73loukat said:


> nice bodywork
> 
> looking OG
> 
> Traffic :wave:
> 
> :nicoderm::thumbsup: HITTER


thanks



npazzin said:


> That 64 is a time capsule! Love that shit


thanks



FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> TTT


thanks



Mr.Chop Top said:


> *TTMFT:worship: *


thanks



64_EC_STYLE said:


> DAMN


thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: waddup Jeff! :h5: bust this bish out already!




6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> :thumbsup: waddup Jeff! :h5: bust this bish out already!


I WANTED TO BROTHER BUT THE OPTION CAME UP TO BUY THE 57 RAG SO I HAD TO DO IT IM GOIG TO FINISH UP THE 69 THEN IM GOING TO CLEAN UP THE 57 THEN BACK ON THE 65


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

there she is! clean bro. 13x7s fit without rubbing in the rear? or is that not a stock rear end? 











6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

wheel chips pink?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> there she is! clean bro. 13x7s fit without rubbing in the rear? or is that not a stock rear end?


STOCK REAR END JUST HAD TO TRIM A LITTLE BIT




~DROPITLOW~;20245578
said:


> wheel chips pink?


 NO THERE WHITE


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

Ttt for the homie


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

Hey whats up Jeff Ive
been stuck on facebook lol but Im back have you completed Cold blooded would love to see pics If so.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!


----------



## 1964rag

:thumbsup: good work


----------



## Caballo

6ix5iveIMP said:


> I WANTED TO BROTHER BUT THE OPTION CAME UP TO BUY THE 57 RAG SO I HAD TO DO IT IM GOIG TO FINISH UP THE 69 THEN IM GOING TO CLEAN UP THE 57 THEN BACK ON THE 65


Damn, you're better than me at balancing multiple projects. :worship:


----------



## chaddubbs86

Ln 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------

